#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-24
<tabasko> tuleekohan onnistumaan
<tabasko> tein dd:llä kloonin levystäni samankokoiselle ulkoiselle kovolle
<tabasko> aion illalla asentaa koneen uudelleen, mutta nyt niin että mulla on 2 root osiota, toinen nattylle testaukseen ja toinen maverickille tosikäyttöön
<tabasko> siihen vielä swap ja /home
<tabasko> ton maverickin aion siirtää ihan kylmästi cp komennolla tolle uudelle rootille, samoin vanhan /home osion kamat
<tabasko> melko purkka viritys, mutta ei tarvitsisi menettää vanhaa hyvää asennusta :)
<Echramath> Uh, kurkkasin grub kakkosen hakemistoon ja eka fiilis oli että ei taidetakaa olla Kansasissa enää.
<tale> tabasko: Väittäisin ettei cp osaa säilyttää tiedostojen oikeuksia ja omistajia. Eli tuolla tavalla kopiointuna järjestelmäosio ei toimi.
<tabasko>  hmm :/
<tale> tabasko: Jos haluat säilyttää asennetun levyotoksen, käytä Clonezillaa, sillä voit palauttaa sen toiseen koneeseen tai toiselle levylle.
<jjo> osaa se
<tale> tabasko: Saa sen tehtyä vakioilla Unixin työkaluillakin, muttei cp:llä.
<jjo> sille joutuu vaan tarjoamaan vipuja
<tabasko> http://www.storm.ca/~yan/Hard-Disk-Upgrade.html
<jjo> cp -a
<jjo> tosin tuo -a taitaa olla gnu.-laajennos, mutta tässä tilanteesse toimii mainiosti
<tabasko> tuo on vanha, mutta siinä tykitetään kylmästi cp -ax / /new-disk
<jjo> mä olen tehnyt tuon lukuisia kertoja ja aina on toiminut
<tale> No sitten.
<jjo> menishän se vaikka tarrilla, mut cp on vaan simppeli
<tale> Tarria käytän roottina, sillä saa säilymään nuo tiedostojen attribuutit.
<topyli> öö, kyllähän cp:kin ne säilyttää kun pyydät
<tabasko> mitähän tuo dd tykkäsi kun käytin konetta samalla kun se kloonasi levyä :)
<tabasko> ja muuttelin tiedostoja, mahtaakohan olla korruptuneita siellä kloonilevyllä nyt
<mjr> voi olla
<tabasko> olis pitänyt vaihtaa singleuseriin ja antaa mennä rauhassa
<tabasko> onko täällä muuten kokemusta solariksen iscsi:n multipathauksesta? :)
<tabasko> tai tarkoituksena olisi saada samalle koneelle kaksi eri targettia joissa kummassakin oma iscsi jako
<heikki123> moikka. kokeilen asentaa xubuntua koneeseen jossa on 64 megaa muistia
<Echramath> Onnea sullekin. Osta muistia. :)
<tale> heikki123: Onko oleeellistas se on just Xubuntu?
<heikki123> lupaavat gogolessa että onnistuis. mutta se stoppaa asennuksessda (tekstipohjainen asennus) kohtaan käynnistetään osiointisovellus
<mjr> Vähän nihkeää tulee olemaan minkään graafisen ympäristön käyttö, mutta muuten toki
<tale> heikki123: Mitä XUbuntun omat sivut toteaa asiasta?
<mjr> niin, kyllä sen asennuksen toimia pitäis
<heikki123> no meinaatko että olois raskaampi ku windows 98?
<mjr> että tossa on varmaan jotain muuta häikkää
<mjr> meinaan
<heikki123> ok
<heikki123> jopa jollaki kevyellä käyttöliittymällä?
<Echramath> Xfce ei ole olennaisesti kevyempi kuin Ubuntu.
<Echramath> Lisäksi relevantein graafinen softa mitä tuo laite ajaa on xterm.
<Sysi> tuolla muistilla vois just toimia openbox jolla ajaa xtermiä
<heikki123> :)
<heikki123> no haluan kokeilla silti
<Sysi> alternate-levyllä voi tehä tekstiasennuksen johon laittaa tarpeelliset sitte
<heikki123> tosiaan tuo sanoo vaan luetaan levyjä ja 45% kohtaan stoppas
<Tm_T> low-mem asennus auttaisi?
<mjr> siellä olisko ollut kolmos- tai nelosvirtuaalikonsolissa (alt-f3/f4) alternate-levyllä on loki josta voi katsoa että mitä virhettä sieltä ehkä tulee
<heikki123> joo alternate levy mulla on tossa just käynnis
<tale> heikki123: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VtsjTw -> Get Xubuntu | Xubuntu
<heikki123> ok
<tale> heikki123: Tossa sanotaan 128 Mt tarttee olla jos ajaa Xubuntua. Alternaten asennukselle riittää 64 Mt.
<heikki123> reading all physical volumes. this may take a while
<Sysi> sanosin että 256 sais olla ainaki xubulle
<mjr> tjoh. Eipä sen kyllä siihen pitäisi kuitenkaan ihan kauheen isoksi aikaa jumittaa :I
<Echramath> Onks se läppäri?
<tale> it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.
<heikki123> on läppäri
<Sysi> nykyaikana mieluummin 512
<heikki123> noh, swappi on keksitty
<Echramath> Kai sille jotain hassuja käyttötarkoituksia on kuten tekstinkäsittely jollain sopivalla softalla.
<tale> heikki123: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aeEiwb -> DSL information
<Echramath> DSL ja focuswrites. Sitten penkille runoja kirjoittamaan.
<heikki123> tale: nimenomaan windows 98:n korviketta haen
<Sysi> puppy
<tale> heikki123: DSL ei ole suomenkielinen, muuten se on kelpo.
<tale> heikki123: Nykyisiä graafisia käyttöympäristöjä on hankala saada toimimaan 64 Mtavun muistilla. Jos ei GUI:ta tarvita, 64 Mt riittää oikein hyvin.
<tale> heikki123: Tästä voi katsoa jos itse rakentaa asennuksen: http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ai4zUI -> TeeItseKioskikone-Debian – Porixi
<heikki123> hmm
<tale> heikki123: Lisää: http://porixi.linux-aktivaattori.fi/Hitaan_koneen_linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kRScdD -> Hitaan koneen linux – Porixi
<heikki123> 233MHz cpu näyttäisi olevan, ei kovin nopsa :>
<heikki123> tale: ok katotaaas
<Echramath> Kumpaa sukupolvea?
<tale> heikki123: Arvioisin 233 MHz ja 64 Mt koneella saatavan Linux pyörimään GUI:n kera, kun ei mitään uusia käyttöympäristöjä yritäkään asentaa, vaan valitsee hyvin vähän muistia käyttävät sovellukset.
<tale> heikki123: Riippuu aiotusta käyttötarkoituksesta onko homma vaivannäön väärti.
<heikki123> joo
<heikki123> nettiä EHKÄ, mutta lähinnä tekstinkäsittelyyn ja pasianssiin
<tale> heikki123: Kyllä tuommoiseen tuo kone riittää, oletan siis tekstinkäsittelyä ei tehdä OpenOffice.org/Libreofficella.
<Echramath> Noita koneita on kuollut akun puutteeseen / näytön hajoamiseen / fyysiseen katkeamiseen niin paljon, että ehkä saa toisen kamman jostain.
<heikki123> joo ei sen openoffice tarvi olla
<heikki123> noh, kantsiiko sitten kokeilla debian installeria joka vaatii vain 32 megaa
<Echramath> Tää on tosiaan näppärä softa esim. romaanin kirjoittamiseen: http://gottcode.org/focuswriter/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/75o6w6 -> FocusWriter - Gott Code
<Echramath> (ts ei välttämättä paras jos tarvii paljon lähteitä hakea vepistä tms.)
<tale> Olen Linuxia käyttänyt koneessa jossa oli 8 Mt muistia. Toimi se silloinkin ja X Window oli.
<tale> heikki123: Debianin tekstiasennin on saman tapainen kuin Ubuntun alternate install. Debianin kanssa ehkä hieman helpompi tehdä minimaalinen asennus.
<KilledWhale> Linux nyt pyörii missä vaan
<Echramath> Joo palomuurina.
<Echramath> 8 mt koneessa Emacs on nimensä veroinen.
<Echramath> Eight Megabytes And Constantly Swapping.
<tale> Emacs Makes Any Computer Slow.
<heikki123> jooh. no sitten se ongelma, että tuola puhutaan että se hakee netistä paketteja... tossa olis vain mokkula
<tale> heikki123: Millä tavalla siis asennat?
<tale> Debianista saa asennusrompun, jossa on kaikki mitä perusasennukseen tarvitaan eli ei tarvi noutaa netistä.
<Echramath> eiks siinä ole ethernettiä lainkaan?
<tale> heikki123: Mokkulaa tuskin saat asennuksen aikana toimimaan.
<heikki123> joo niin epäilinkin
<heikki123> riittääks cd 1 noista http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.8/i386/iso-cd/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7axgOs -> Index of /debian-cd/5.0.8/i386/iso-cd
<tale> heikki123: Riittää.
<heikki123> vaiok kiitti
<heikki123> -vai
<heikki123> noni, joudun jatkaa toiste, on niin hidas mokkula
<heikki123> menee 4 tuntia ladata toi image
<heikki123> mut kiitti kovasti -->
<vastis> ä
<SipuliSopuli> äää
<tale> Mikä olisi Train Simulator -pelin kaltainen vapaa ohjelma?
<kingi89> tale: en tunne peliä, mut meniskö OpenBVE edes lähelle?
<tale> kingi89: Tuo näyttää aika lailla samantapaiselta. Kiitoksia.
<tale> Löysin itse tässä välissä openrails.org, mutta se on vielä keskentekoinen projekti.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm pitäskö 32bit Ubuntun tunnistaa enemmänkin kuin 3Gt muistia? :P
<mjr> tuskin
<HendriXXX_> eipä taida tunnistaa
<tuhoojabotti> Ei taida joo :P
<skfin> Ei
<HendriXXX_> 64bittistä vaan kehiin
<tuhoojabotti> Jea, pitäs laittaa.
<mjr> bigmem-kernelillä saattaa vähän enemmän, mutta tulee tehohävikkiä vähän. Mitä HendriXXX_ sanoi.
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä sil muistil kyl mitää tee ":D"
<inz> tuhoojabotti, 3,5 Gt pitäis tulla näkyviin
<tuhoojabotti> 2,9Gt näyttää tuo :3
<inz> Ja -generic-pae:lla saa tosiaan loputkin
<tuhoojabotti> System Monitor näyttää et ois 2.9Gt
<skfin> System Monitor käyttää btw GiB
<tuhoojabotti> Totta.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> 3.11GB siis ;-)
<skfin> Jep
<tuhoojabotti> Tai Gt
<skfin> Höh, taas lähti firefox4b:ltä muistinkäyttö lapasesta
<tuhoojabotti> Chromium on kiva.
<skfin> 412Mt kuluttaa atm
<skfin> Rekonqia voisi taas käyttää kun korjasivat utf-8-probleeman
<tuhoojabotti> Oho. "Note: If other browsers (e.g. IE, Firefox, Safari) are running, I'll show their memory details here."
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> apt ei löydä pakettia usb-creator. :3
<skfin> skfin@paranoid:~$ apt-cache search usb-creator
<skfin> usb-creator-common - create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (common files)
<skfin> usb-creator-gtk - create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME)
<skfin> usb-creator-kde - create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for KDE)
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Olipa jo asennettuna.
<skfin> Pitää valita millä toolkitillä haluat
<tuhoojabotti> Vaikeeks menee.
<skfin> -gtk jos on gnome tai joku muu, -kde jos kde
<tuhoojabotti> Jep.
<Finnish> Tarttis apua, kaverin koneeseen pitäis etänä asentaa grubi, siis heittää sille oikeat vinkit
<Finnish> Tossa osiosto
<Finnish> http://pastebin.com/nuAD42tv
<skfin> Se olisi vähän huono jos kubuntu-käyttäjä heittää apt-get install usb-creator ja se asentaisi ton gtk-kälin
<skfin> Tulee mukana muut gtk-tauhkat
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Ois aika hienoa, jos ne osais itestään ladata oikean paketin. ;-)
<skfin> Hmm, ei.
<tuhoojabotti> ois toki valintakin, mut oletuksena.
<skfin> Mutta aika teoreettinen kysymys kun tuo tulee (k)ubuntun mukana oletuksena?
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<skfin> Ja vielä oikealla kälillä :P
<tuhoojabotti> No lol.
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntu heitti mulle sit Melbournen mirrorin.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Taidan kyllä torrenttina imuttaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Tulee sentään maksiminopeutta.
<tale> Finnish: Asentaa Grub? Miksi siitä koneesta puuttuisi Grub?
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Tai sit käy niinku mulla ja Grub ei osaa käynnistää mitään.
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin koneen kyl uusiks muutenkin.
<Finnish> tale, Asia ja kuosissa
<Finnish> jo kuosissa
<tale> Finnish: Jos Windowsin asennusn on sotkenut grubin käynnistymisen, Ubuntun wikissä oli ohje miten se korjataan.
<Mkaysi> !grub
<lubotu3> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mkaysi> Ensinmäinen linkki on se jonka tale mainitsi.
<heikki123> doddi, täälä annettiin ohje asentaa tohon wanhaan koneesee debian, nyt ois. miten mä saan siinä tekstipohjasessa mokkulan toimii?
<Echramath> Katot lsusb mikä se on, sitten googlaat.
<tale> heikki123: http://wiki.debian.org/Modem/3G
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/L3R155 -> Modem/3G - Debian Wiki
<heikki123> no kun google antaa kaikki mahdolliset virhetilanteet,
<heikki123> tale: kiitti
<Finnish> Apuva!!! Piti vaihtaa GMailiin salasana kun se herjas että on havainnut jotain epänormaalia toimintaa. Vaihdoin salasanan niin nyt Evolution ei anna lähettää viestiä kun herjaa SMTP-serverin salasanasta. Mitä pitäis tehdä?
<skfin> Finnish: Asetuksista vaihtaa
<Finnish> Eli?
<skfin> öö
<Finnish> Mitä pitää vaihtaa ja mistä?
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<skfin> odotas
<tuhoojabotti> Minkä schemen valitsen kun formatoin usb-tikkua asennusta varten?
<tuhoojabotti> Master Boot Record? :P
<skfin> Muokkaa->Asetukset->Sähköpostitilit->Muokkaa->Lähetys
<skfin> Olipas hankala, gnomelaisilla miettimistä vielä kälisuunnittelussa
<heikki123> Finnish: sulla on varmaan smtp:nä gmail kans, vaihda sinnekin se salasana
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: usb-creator formatoi sen kyllä oikein ettei tuota tarvitse miettiä
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Ei se anna painaa luo nappia. :3
<Finnish> heikki123, Mistä mä sen vaihdan?
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: höh
<tuhoojabotti> eikun niin
<tuhoojabotti> Tais vaatio rootit.
<skfin> Eikä vaadi
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> No ei kyl anna. :(
<tuhoojabotti> tosin sanoo tos, että on 1.9GB :3
<skfin> Mutta tosiaan, näyttää siltä että sulla pitää olla siellä osio että voit formatisoida sen
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: En tajunnut ohjettas.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilen 4Gt tikulla sit.
<tuhoojabotti> Tikkuja ainakin riittää.
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: Jollain gpartedilla lyöt siihen jonkun osion ja sitten usb-creatorilla valitset sen osion, säädät koon ja luo
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<skfin> Elä valitse laitetta, valitse osio
<tuhoojabotti> No jo menee vaikeeks
<tuhoojabotti> Mut Valittenko MBR format schemeksi? :P
<skfin> Kysyykö mikä tuota
<tuhoojabotti> No Disk Utilityä käytän :P
<skfin> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Vaihtoehtoja on Apple partition map ja no map jne.
<tuhoojabotti> ja GUID
<tuhoojabotti> Eikun joo!
<skfin> ?
<tuhoojabotti> Se pitää varmaa unmounttaa! :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sit ei.
<tuhoojabotti> Noh formatoin sen sit.
<skfin> Ei, usb-creator tekee sen kyllä
<skfin> gvfs:n avulla tjsp
<tuhoojabotti> Nii mut en voi formatoida jos on mountattu :P
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Ja siksihän se ois tarvinnu rootit, että ois voinu unmounttaa? :3
<tuhoojabotti> noni
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: No ei välttämättä, koska gvfs
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<skfin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gvfs
<tuhoojabotti> Ei se kyllä vieläkään anna laittaa. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Loi kyllä osion, mut tän mukaanse on 0.0B :D
<skfin> Tai mikä fuse onkaan
<tuhoojabotti> Aa, se luo vielä sitä osiota.
<tuhoojabotti> Äh
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt siellä pitäs olla 2.1Gt osio, mutta usb-creator sanoo, että se on 0.0 B
<skfin> Käynnistitkö usb-creatorin uudestaan
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä.
<skfin> Nojaa
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Se on nyt FAT32
<tuhoojabotti> Ei sen kyl pitäs olla ongelma.
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Heh, valitti ettei voi kirjottaa grubia siihen usbiin.
<tuhoojabotti> rooteilla meni.
<skfin> öh
<skfin> Kuullostaa epämääräiseltä ratkasulta
<tuhoojabotti> ":D"
<tuhoojabotti> Sano vaan, että Can't write /media/sdd1/boot/grub/
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tuhoojabotti> Mut nyt se raksuttaa tos.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Konsoli tai yhteys jääty, en pystyny kirjottaa. :3
<teknkik> mitenkähän saan ton verkkokortin mitä en asennuksessa ottanu käyttöön toimimaan - eipä ole olemassa eth1 ollenkaa
<Tuplis> jos eth0?
<Tuplis> vaisiis, onko sulla monta verkkokorttia siinä?
<teknkik> Tuplis: jooh, 2 korttia
<teknkik> ibm netvista 8307 emolevyllä oleva kortti pitäis saaha sisäverkkoon päin toimimaan kun lisäkorttina oleva on ulospäin
<Teknkik> kyllä, google on ystävä, mutta ei sillä oikein vinkkejä löytyny
<czr_> Teknkik, voitko laittaa pastiehen tai jonnekin mita sanoo nama: lspci && /sbin/ifconfig -a
<Teknkik> czr_: juuh, ootas hetki
<Teknkik> czr_:
<Teknkik> http://pastebin.com/mfwwTciA
<czr_> metkaa. ootko varma et siina on integroitu verkkokortti?
<czr_> tai chippi siis.
<Teknkik> on siinä, siinähän on mulla oikein liitinkin ja ennen ollut käytössä
<czr_> esim joissain ibareissa piti laittaa mini-pci-kortti jolla se tuli. liitin oli kiinteasti kyl.
<czr_> no, tarkista ettei sita ole disabloitu biosista. ei nimittain nay koko korttia laisinkaan lspci:ssa
<Teknkik> pitääpä mennä laittamaan näyttöä kiinni ja (nyyh) palvelinta boottimaan
<czr_> toinen vaihtoehto on et se ISA-vaylan takana. sit joutukin katsomaan googlella vahan enemman..
<czr_> yksi vaithoehto on kans dumpata sun dmesg buutin jalkeen pastebiniin, jos siella nakyis jotain. mut tsekkaa se bios ensin
<Teknkik> pitää mennä tuohon viritteleen, mä nyt tästä quitin ;<
<czr_> jep, paipai
<teknkik> nonih
<teknkik> olit oikiassa czr_ , oli biossista disabloitu
<czr_> teknkik, nyt toimii?
<teknkik> http://pastebin.com/1yZZWwB2 meh
<teknkik> czr_: kyllä, toimiipi
<czr_> noni, hienoa :-).
<teknkik> oli muuten aika itsestäänselvää :<
<czr_> yleensa jos biosista disabloi nykyaan jotain niin kerneli kuitenkin loytaa sen.
<czr_> mut nakojaan tuos oli disablointi tehty eritavoin
<czr_> bios laittaa ulkoisen resetin pitoon yms..
<Teknkik> meh. sitten vaa virittelemään nattauksia ->
<czr_> natinati
<Sysi> kuinka vaikee ois virittää joku linux-purkki natiksi?
<tale> Sysi: Siis palomuuriksi? Helppoa, kaksi verkkokorttia ja arno-iptables-firewall.
<czr_> riippuu omista taidoista
<Sysi> musta on alkanu tuntumaan ettei noi lelut oikeen jaksa
<Sysi> tietty jos oma sormi menee suuhun vois konsultoida tuota yhtä kaveria
<czr_> maarittele lelut?
<czr_> jos sun putki on alle 100Mbps niin aika takuulla jaksaa
<czr_> ellei kyse ole jostain pikkupikkupikkupurkista.
<Sysi> tuntuu että viimestään vuoden päästä pätkii eikä kestä ku sen 50-yhteyttä
<Teknkik> jej
<czr_> huh? oon ajanu noita suht isoissakin ymparistoissa aikoinaan, ja ellei nyt joku ole jotain pahasti rikkonu niin ihan hyvin toimi viela ~1000 samanaikaisella
<Teknkik> pääsin mun hienon hotlinen läpi palvelimelta irssiin :D
<czr_> Sysi, mika setuppi sulla oli kun alkoi 50:sta tokkimaan?
<Teknkik> netti ei tosin toimi ulospäin ollenkaan, vaan palvelimen ja tän koneen välillä. pitää laittaappi natti päälle
<Sysi> czr_: lähinnä tosi huono boksi, joku netwjork, sitä ennen telewell, veikkaan ettei toi a-link ois parempi
<Teknkik> Sysi: mulla on netwjork-kytkin :D
<czr_> Sysi, tota, siis tarkoitat noita valmiita kiinalaisia purkkeja? heh..
<Teknkik> mut meen nyt säätämään ->
<Sysi> ehkä joku vähän pätevämpi vois toimiakki
<czr_> "ehka".
<Sysi> linksyseistä oon ihan hyvää kuullu
<czr_> ja ne kiinalaiset kayttaa niin omituisia viritelmia softapuolella et..
<czr_> samaa kakkaa nekin on oletuksena
<czr_> mut niihin saa suht helposti omat kamat paalle jos tarvis on
<Sysi> ai se on se salaisuus
<czr_> tietyissa malleissa. ei kaikissa tietty.
<tuhoojabotti> Kuka tietää helpoimman tavan syncciä kansio sftp palvelimelle vieläpä salattuna? :3
<czr_> eika se ole salaisuus. jos laite maksaa 10 euroa valmistaa, niin voit laskea pikaisesti kuin paljon kannattaa laittaa softakehitykseen noilla hinnoilla.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: sftp on jo salattu.
<Teknkik> noni nyt on hieno natti, pääsen verkkoon palvaimen läpi
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Niin, mutta filut pitää salata palvelimella.
<czr_> tai ehka mieluummin pitaa salattuna palvelimella
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Ahaa, no siirrä ne filut sinne ensin ja salaa sitten sopivalla ohjelmalla.
<tuhoojabotti> Sitä tarkoitin.
<tale> Tai salaa jo omalla koneellasi ja siirrä sitten.
<czr_> salaa failit paikallisesti ja sit siirra.
<czr_> tai sit teet oman softan tuohon joka tekee asian niinku itse haluat
<Sysi> (mulla kans ois aikalailla sopivaa rautaa vapaana tohon)
<czr_> itse paadyin tuohon vaihtoehtoon, ajan ssh:n lapi sita systeemia ja toimii ihan hienosti
<tuhoojabotti> czr_: Luulis, että on jo semmosia softia.
<czr_> niinhan sita luulis. ja varmaan onkin. en vain loytanyt sellaista mihin oisin ollu tyytyvainen
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Ei kai softaa tarvitse laatia? Komennolla crypt salaat ne tiedostot. Sitten siirrät ne sftp:llä. Tai ssh:lla jos semmoinen on siellä toisessa päässä.
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Puhuinkin synkistä, en vain siirtämisestä. :3
<czr_> toi menee hauskaksi jos dataa on 10G ja backupin valilla muuttuu aina vain pari tiedostoa ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Jeps.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Jaa, no onko rsync mahdollista?
<tuhoojabotti> Voipi olla.
<tuhoojabotti> Kuulosti vaikealta säätää kyl.
<czr_> joudut vain pitamaan kryptatun datan kopion myos lokaalisti
<tale> Tuo rsync on helppo.
<czr_> tai sit regeneroimaan kryptatun version paikallisesti ennen joka ajoa.
<czr_> muuten rsyncista ei ole mitaan iloa, jos salausavain menee uusiksi tai salaus kayttaa vahankin satunnaisuutta.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ohjelmia#Etävarmistus
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Miksi ne tiedostot pitää kryptata siellä toisessa päässä? Eikö voi ottaa lukuoikeus pois muilta?
<czr_> jos on vuokrapalvelin etaalla
<czr_> eika luota etapuoleen
<czr_> (esim)
<czr_> itsellani on juurikin noin
<tuhoojabotti> En luota kapsin henkilökuntaan ja käyttäjiin. :P
<tuhoojabotti> no eipä se niin tärkeetä ole.
<czr_> jos on vahankaan arkaluontoista dataa niin toi on ihan hyva jarjestely
<tuhoojabotti> Lähinnä luotokuvia. :P
<czr_> jos ei, niin normi rsync on luultavasti ok
<tuhoojabotti> luonto*
<pesasa> Kuvia saaristosta. :-)
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<tuhoojabotti> Muutama on kyl sieltäki.
<kirvesAxe> Olikos se lubuntu tosiaan saanut jo Canonicalin siunauksen?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-25
<kake> testi
<kake> whoami
<kake> whois
<kake> loppu
<Sysi> pong
<kake> end
<kake> quit
<Sysi> /quit toiminee
<elias_a> :D
<kimbledon> ok :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Oiskohan kubuntu sittenkin parempi. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Noh, laitetaa perus buntu sit. :P
<tuhoojabotti> ->
<Juze> Jaa...
<Juze> Mites Ubuntu 10.04 saa .jar tiedostot auki/JRE asennettua?
<topyli> java -jar foo.jar
<topyli> "auki" taas saa ihan zipillä
<Juze> Niin, mutta se vielä että tuon JRE saa asennettua
<Juze> Siirrän serveriä Windowsilta Linuxiin :)
<Juze> Luin jostain että sudo:lla pitää? Onko näin?
<Juze> Jos on niin varmaan osaan
<Juze> Siis terminal ja "sudo apt" ja niin edelleen
<topyli> jotain 'sudo apt-get javakikkula'. en muista mitä ne kikkulat on nimeltään kaikki
<topyli> apt-get install jopa
<Juze> sun-java6-jre
<Juze> Taitaa olla
<topyli> juu jos haluaa sun-javan
<Juze> Minkä muunkaan, OpenJDK?
<topyli> sehän se on toinen
<Juze> Niin mutta kumpaa sitten kannattaa käyttää? Ei vissiin niinkään eroa muutakun lähdekoodin kannalta, suljettu ja avoin
<topyli> ota noista selvää. joskus joku sampon verkkopankki halusi sun-javan. yleensä kai java on java on java
<Juze> Sitten vielä niin typerä kysymys kuin onkin, kuinka saa tiedostojenhallinnan auki? :P
<topyli> ai sulla on joku työpöytä siinä serverissä?
<Juze> Niin... ihan normaali Ubuntu 10.04 jonka latasin
<Juze> Siis ei se mikään iso serveri ole
<Juze> Vain sellanen pelaamiseen
<topyli> gnomessa on siellä valikoissa "places" tai suomeksi "sijainnit" muistaakseni
<Juze> Omalla koneella
<Juze> Juu, kiitoksia
<Juze> Serveri itsessään on Javaa :P
<tuhoojabotti> Asd, chromium ei käynnisty 64-bittisellä ubuntulla. :3
<Zastin> mulla ainakin käynistyy
<Zastin> 64-bittisellä ubuntulla
<tuhoojabotti> Sain toimaamaan.
<tuhoojabotti> libmoon kusi.
<tuhoojabotti> segfaulttas. :P
<ighea> jos sitä pilaisi teidänkin iltanne kehnolla räpellyksellä: http://koti.kapsi.fi/ighea/lightcourier_html5/ kokemus vaatii oikean selaimen. näppäimistö.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jiyriO -> Light Courier HTML5 - 25.01.2011
<Tm_T> ighea: miksei Chrom(e/ium)lle ole ilmoitettu versiovaatimusta?
<tuhoojabotti> ighea: Aika hieno. :)
<Sysi> melkein toimi midorilla
<ighea> Tm_T: saat ajaa sitä vaikka IE3:lla ja nauttia vapaavalintaisesta toimivuudesta
<ighea> ovat vain suosituksia
<ighea> ja goole chrome ja chromium nyt ovat sama astia
<Tm_T> ighea: niin mutta mikä Chromen versio on riittävä että toimii
<ighea> no uusin vakaa
<ighea> kasiko se nyt on
<Tm_T> jees kiitos
<ighea> tosin tuo pelittää chrom*:lla kaikista heikoiten
<ighea> tietyiltä osin
<ighea> Oli melkonen hupiveikko se sankari jonka mielestä sovellukset selaimessa on hyvä idea
<ighea> liikaa erilaisia selaimia ja jokainen toimii omine js-moottoreineen ja muineen omalla tavallaan :(
<ighea> firefox on hieno kun asettaa näppäimistön tapahtumienkäsittelijät canvakselle palauttamaan falsea lopuksi niin sitten ei toimi sillä sivulla edes selaimen omat pikanäppäimet
<kirvesAxe> onks kellään täällä kokemuksia lxde:stä ja/tai lubuntusta?
<heikkiket> ighea: oon joskus miettiny, et IE:ssä tais olla melkoinen määrä JavaScript-eventtejä, joita ei oo missään muissa selaimissa
<heikkiket> ighea: niin että oisko mahdollista laittaa jokasesta semmoisesta eventistä alert-box: vaihda Firefoxiin
<heikkiket> IE-käyttäjien onneksi ideani jäi suunnitelma-asteelle
<ighea> ie:lle kirjoitellaan yleensä ne kiusakkeet visual scriptillä :P
<Sysi> ois hieno ku jollaki tuommosella tai useragentin perusteella heitettäis winclassic-sivu jos on IE
<re-G> mistäs nykyään saa halvimmalla verbatimin cdr/dvd-r -aihioita
<re-G> ennen ostin verkkokaupasta
<Sysi> saksasta
<re-G> Sysi: onko kauppasuosituksia
<Kurko> kaverilla karmicissa empathyssä ei msn toimi, mikä avuksi?
<Kurko> empathy valittaa: ei määriteltyjä virheitä
<tale> kirvesAxe: Jonkun verran on.
<Sysi> (kuulostaa ihan MSN:ltä :D )
<kirvesAxe> tale, mitäs luulet, onko nykyinen lubuntun versio sellainen että kannattais netbook-ubuntuun paketit asentaa ja koestaa?
<turkka80> Terve. Pystyneekö ulkoiselle dvd-asemalle laittamaan universaalin "nimen" kuten /dev/dvd on vai onko aina vaan käytettävä /media/mikälietä jota esmes VLC ei osaa ammentaa esiin automaattisesti?
<anger> miksi sun pitäisi tonne /devin alle nimetä mitään?
<anger> yleensä kai ne on lähinnä noi softat jotka tuota hakemistoa lukee
<anger> tiedostot on sitten /media:n alla
<heikkiket> turkka80: dev-hakemistossa on kaikki laitenimet laitteen mukaan. Jos ne halutaan liittää tiedostojärjestelmään, ne laitetaan johonkin muualle, ubuntussa /median alle. Näin ainakin minun tietääkseni on asiat
<turkka80> Joo piti käydä välillä kahvilla...
<heikkiket> turkka80: niin ja vielä tosiaan semmonen juttu, että sille VLC:lle pitää antaa nimenomaan se laitteen laitenimi. Esmes audio CD:tä ei voi edes liittää tiedostojärjestelmään, vaan ainoastaan sitä lukemaan pystyvä softa voi sitä käyttää
<heikkiket> yleensä on sitten softan asia tehdä hommasta helppokäyttöistä
<heikkiket> VLC ei vaan taida kuulua niihin softiin, jotka haluaisivat olla yksinkertaisia joka suhteessa
<turkka80> Sama vaikutti olevan tuon acidripin laita. Molemmat tarjoaa /dev/dvdtä vakiona kokeiltavaksi ja kuten on monasti todettu niin tässä katiskassa ei tuo sisäinen dvd-asema vaan suostu toimimaan. Siis eteenpäin on menty tässä suhteessa...;)
<turkka80> eli anger en halua /deviin lisätä mitään vaan toimia siten että ohjelmat osaisivat etsiä sitä levyä /median alta mutta en osaa sanoa onko moinen edes mahdollista
<heikkiket> mut tosiaan se ulkonenkin DVD-asema löytyy sieltä devistä
<Brushy> Moi! Osaisko joku täällä auttaa vähän osioinnin kanssa?
<heikkiket> listaat vaan koko devin sisällön kun ulkoinen asema ei ole kytkettynä: ls /dev > dev1.txt
<heikkiket> sitten kytket aseman, ja teet uudelleen: ls /dev > dev2.txt
<heikkiket> sitten vaan diff dev1.txt dev2.txt
<tale> kirvesAxe: Eikös LUbuntu toimi ihan hyvin? Toimi jo viime vuonna.
<turkka80> ok heikkiket pitää kokeilla jahka tuo laitos lopettaa toimintansa. Nyt on levytoiminta sen verran vilkasta ettei ehdi
<Brushy> Elikkäs, Kubuntun puolella mun osiointitaulukko näyttää tältä: http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/8410/snapshot1v.png
<Brushy> Ja Windowsin puolella tältä: http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2750/64332754.png
<Brushy> Ja en käsitä miksi se näyttää tuolta Kubuntun puolella.
<mjr> jos on 4 primääripartitiota joista yksikään ei sisällä extendedejä niin lisää ei voi laittaa. En sit tiedä miten tää suhtautuu tohon windowsin dynaamisiin partitioihin, mutta ilmeisesti jotenkin, kun kerta tällaiseen tilaan on päästy
<mjr> ts. jokainen noista varannee primääripartitioentryn
<Brushy> En käsittänyt yhtään mitään :)
<tale> Brushy: Ubuntusta osiot näyttää ihan normaaleilta. Paitsi se eka osion, jonka koko on erillailla wintoosan puolella.
<tale> Brushy: Sun pitää kysyä tarkemmin mikä on se asia mitä pitää selventää.
<Brushy> No siis, haluaisin asentaa Kubuntun, mutta tämä kummallinen osiointijuttu hankaloittaa asiaa.
<Brushy> Koska en voi vain valita tuota tyhjää tilaa ja asentaa sille.
<mjr> (yli)yksinkertaistettu versio: sulla on liikaa partitioitai
<tale> Brushy: Jos tuota unusablea ihmettelet, se johtuu siitä että levylle on tehty jo 4 ensisijaista osiota, eikä enempää ole mahdollista IDE ja SATA levyllä.
<tale> Brushy: Poista joku niistä ensisijaisista osioista, tee tilalle extended-osio ja sen sisään 4 toissijaista osiota, saat 7 osiota käyttöön.
<tale> Brushy: Onko noi sun näyttämät kaksi osiotaulua edes samasta levystä? Osiothan on kaikki ihan eri kokoisia.
<kirvesAxe> tale, ok kiitti
 * mjr ei katsonut, mutta yksikköerot? joku windowsin dynaamisten partitioiden tukipuutejuttu?
<tale> Brushy: Saat tilaa Ubuntulle kun poistat osion 4, se on sitten yhtenäistä vapaata tilaa sen levyn lopun käyttämättöman kanssa.
<Brushy> Mulla ei ole kuin yksi levy, joten ne on samasta levystä ne osiotaulut.
<Brushy> Enkä tiedä miten voin poistaa primary-osion ja tehdä tilalle extended-osion. Ainoa käyttämätön osio taitaa muutenkin olla tuo recovery-osio.
<Brushy> Ja en tiedä sekoaako Windows täysin, jos poistan sen hetkeksi...
<tale> Brushy: Kunhan et poista windowsin C: osiota, ei se sekoa. Mutta otat tietenkin talteen kaikki tiedostosi ensin siitä poistettavasta osiosta.
<Brushy> Se onkin tässä vähän ongelmana, eli ainoa jolla ei ole mitään tietoja ja joka minun on mahdollista poistaa, on tuo recovery-osio :)
<Brushy> Ja en tiedä tykkääkö Windows siitä, että poistan sen.
<Brushy> Tarkistan Googlen avulla.
<Brushy> No en näköjään pysty, koska oikea klikkaus ei tuo mitään muuta valikkovaihtoehtoa kuin "Help".
<tale> Brushy: En yhtään tiedä mitä olet tekemässä, missä tai millä tavalla.
<Brushy> Tässä näkyy tuo Recovery-osio, joka näkyy siellä ylhäällä olevan ilman nimeä: http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2750/64332754.png
<Brushy> Se olisi oikeastaan ainoa osio, jonka voisin kivuttomasti poistaa, mutta en tiedä miten se onnistuu ja onnistuuko ollenkaan ilman, että Windows sekoaa.
<tale> Brushy: Se on palautusosio. Et kai sitä meinannut poistaa?
<tale> Brushy: Palautusosion poistamisen Wintoosa koittaa estää, koska sitä tarvitaan jos sekoitat wintoosan niin että se pitää asentaa uudestaan siitä palautusosiolta.
<tale> Brushy: Ehdotin sen osion 4 poistamista, jotta saa yhtenäisen vapaan tilan sinne levyn loppuun.
<Brushy> Joo, tiedän. Ajattelin vain sitten tehdä samanmoisen ei-primary-osion, mutta ei se varmaan onnistu.
<Brushy> Tuon D-aseman osion?
<tale> Brushy: En mene sanomaan mitään tuon Windowsin osiotaulun perusteella. Se mitä Linux näytti tuntuu tolkullisemmalta. Paitsi että se palautusosio on siellä ihmeen pieni.
<Brushy> Minä en ymmärtänyt siitä Linuxin puolella olleesta yhtään mitään.
<tale> Brushy: Ton kuvan mukaan D: osio on se viimeisin, sen jälkeen alkaa se vapaa tila. Eli jos Wintoosan kuvaan luottaa niin D: osio kannattaisi poistaa minun mielestäni.
<Brushy> Ja sitä en oikeastaan haluaisi tehdä, koska kaikki softat sun muut on asennettu sinne ja siellä on kaikki data.
<tale> Miten noi osiot on tulleet?
<tale> Brushy: Voit tehdä sen D: aseman takaisin sitten kun olet saanut sen extended-osion sinne. Siihen voit tehdä 4 levyosiota sisään, ota eka niistä D: asemaksi.
<Brushy> Windowsin asennuksessa. Tuon vapaan tilan vapautin vähän aikaa sitten.
<tale> Brushy: Sulla vaan tarttee olla D: levyn tiedostot jemmassa jossain jotta saat ne palautettua.
<Brushy> Miten saan sen extended-osion luotua sitten?
<tale> Brushy: Sun tarttee ensin poistaa yksi osio, koska 4 osiota enempää ei voi levyllä olla.
<Brushy> Okei :/
<Brushy> Mietityttää nyt aika kovasti, että uskallanko poistaa sen osion.
<Brushy> Mitään ei pitäisi mennä sekaisin, vaikka mulla on melkein kaikki softat asennettuna sille osiolle, jos sen sitten palautan?
<Brushy> Äh, kyllä taitaa olla niin, että jää Kubuntu sitten lopullisesti asentamatta.
<Brushy> En jaksa alkaa säätämään näin paljoa, kyllähän tämä Windowskin toimii.
<Brushy> Seiska on vieläpä ihan hyväkin.
<elias_a> Brushy: Missä suhteessa?
<Brushy> Missä suhteessa mitä?
<Sysi> offtopic
<elias_a> Brushy: Missä suhteessa seiska on hyvä?
<Brushy> Se toimii.
<Sysi> aina joskus joku toimii jossaki, offtopic
<elias_a> No ei ole tullut havaittua. Samaa reikäistä p:tä se on kuin edeltäjänsäkin.
<elias_a> Vikatilanteiden selvittäminen tasan yhtä painajaismaista kuin edeltäjissä...
<Brushy> Itsellä ei kovasti niitä vikatilanteita ole tullut vielä vastaan. Mutta joo, eiköhän tämä riitä Windowsista puhumisesta.
<heikkiket> On muuten mielenkiintoista nähdä, että hidastuuko Windows 7 samaa tahtia kuin edeltäjänsä
<heikkiket> siinähän onp
<heikkiket> siinähän on pari ihan mukavaa käyttöliittymäinnovaatiota
<Sysi> verkkojaot win7:lla.. derp
<Iltsu> heikkiket, ei mulla kyl oo hiastunu ainakaa
<Iltsu> tää mun asennus on hiuka pääl vuode ikäne
<SipuliSopuli> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=194714063879446
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VyoTAZ -> Äänestän piraattia eduskuntavaaleissa! | Facebook
<Wolde> ei oo fasepuukkitunnuksia
<heikkiket> en äänestä piraatteja
<mjr> huono idea (mutta eipä tänne välttämättä politiikka silti kuulu)
<Wolde> Eiköhän toi mee vähän offtopicin puolelle jo :3
<Newa> Brushy: jos et halua säätää partitiointien kanssa, asenna kubuntu Wubi:n avulla
<Newa> se tekee windowsin puolelle vain ison tiedoston joka toimii tiedostojärjestelmänä linuxille
<Newa> eli partitioihin ei tarvitse koskea
<Brushy> Emmä semmosta muka-asennusta halua, ei kuulosta kovinkaan mukavalta.
<Brushy> Varsinkin jos Linux tulis pääasialliseen käyttöön.
<Sysi> se on ihan oikea asennus kyllä, mutta wubi voi kans tuottaa omia ongelmia
<Newa> useamman koneen olen wubilla asentanut ja kyllä ubuntu ihan hyvin pyörii niissäkin. Pieni lisäviive levynkäsittelyssä mutta siinä se
<Newa> tuo system-partitio on ilmeisesti Win7:n pre-execution environmentin partitio, C: käyttis ja D: data. Ihan ensimmäinen rescue sitten koneen valmistajan tehdasasetusten palautusosio
<Sysi> totesin ettei oem-windowsit oikeen toimi
<Sysi> joka tapauksessa en käytä juuri yhtää
<Newa> koska dataosio on 300GB, realistisia vaihtoehtoja tässä on oikeastaan kolme:
<Newa> 1) helpoin, asennat wubilla kubuntun D-asemalle
<Newa> 2) varmuuskopioit D-partition sisällön ulkoiselle levylle tai toiselle koneelle, poistat D-partition ja teet tilalle Extended-osioon vastaavankokoisen D:n. Linuxin asennus osaa tehdä loput
<Newa> 3) poistat jomman kumman palautusosion (1.partitio recovery tai 2. partitio SYSTEM) ja ajat linuxin asennuksen normaalisti levyn loppuun 60GB tyhjään tilaan
<Sysi> ainakaa seiskalla ei tarvi erillistä osiota backupeille periaatteessa, asennuslevy osaa palauttaa (ei tiety auta jos filesysteemi muhjua)
<Newa> 3-vaihtoehdossa kannattaa ottaa partition määritykset talteen, koska sisältö ei poistu vaikka partitiotaulusta tilan vapauttaisikin. Tekemällä samanlaisen partition poistetun päälle pitäisi tietojen olla ennallaan jos haluaa perua
<Brushy> Newa: Tota kolmosvaihtoehtoa ajattelin kans.
<Brushy> Mulla ei vaan nyt oikein ole mitään mille varmuuskopioisin ton D-aseman kaiken varalta.
<Newa> Brushy: osaatko käyttää fdisk-ohjelmaa linuxin puolella?
<Newa> partitiosta tarvitsee tietää: alkusektori, loppusektori, tyyppi, onko boot-flagia tai ei
<Brushy> En osaa.
<Newa> nuo jos ottaa talteen ennen partition poistamista niin pitäisi olla mahdollista tehdä samoilla spekseillä sama partitio takaisin (olettaen ettei päällä ole ollut toista partitiota joka olisi kirjoittanut edellisen päälle)
<Newa> noh, toisin päin kysyttynä: haluatko pitää tuollaisen "hätälanka" -mahdollisuuden ylipäätään?
<Brushy> Millaisen hätälanka-mahdollisuuden?
<Newa> että voisit perua palautusosion poiston
<Brushy> Ah. Joo.
<Brushy> Mutta näillä näkymin en lähde poistelemaan mitään osioita.
<Newa> noh, periaatteessa tuohon riittää yksi komento
<Brushy> Tyydyn tähän tilanteeseen.
<Brushy> Kiitos vaan avusta :)
<Newa> tule sitten takaisin jos hermo menee seiskan kanssa :)
<Newa> (tai asenna wubilla, kyllä se toimii)
<Brushy> Olen jotenkin kovin skeptinen ollut tuon Wubin suhteen alusta asti >_>
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-26
<tuhoojabotti> Hoh, sain DoD:S pyörimään ubuntus.
<ihq> eikös tuo oo ollu jo pitkään tuettuna?
<tuhoojabotti> IhqTzup: Juu, mut en ollu huomannu, että overlay pitää estää wincfg'stä.
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tuhoojabotti> Vielä kun saisivat l4d2 toimaamaan. :P
<Sysi> winehq:ssa kyllä toimivus platinum
<tuhoojabotti> Viimeks siellä luki, että kaatuu päävalikkoon, ja näin kävi.
<Sysi> ihan vasta katoin
<Sysi> fedoralla kaatu vasta pelin alussa, ku muutin asetuksia
<Sysi> tyyliin jos asentais, laittais kaikki tarpeeks pienelle ja pelais vois toimia
<Sysi> eiku hups, kakkonen
<Sysi> syytän aamua
<Sysi> en tykänny siitä nii en oo kokeillukkaa
<tuhoojabotti> Juu, kyl ykkönen palaa ihan jees.
<tuhoojabotti> Mistähän saisin MSVBVM60.DLL wineen. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Onnistuuko ihan vain netistä imuttamalla, ja minne se laitetaan?
<IhqTzup> tuhoojabotti: yleensä onnistuu ihan hakemalla vaan ja sit system32 työnnät
<IhqTzup> muistaakseni system32 ne majailee
<tuhoojabotti> Tuolla käsketään lataamaan winetricks :P
<tuhoojabotti> ja asentamaan vb6 runtime
<IhqTzup> joo se winetricks on ihan näppärä, ite oon käyttäny nykyään playonlinux, se hakee nuo tarvittavat automaagisesti
<tuhoojabotti> Mjoo'o
<tuhoojabotti> IhqTzup: Jos asennan playonlinuksin, niin tarviinko sitten enää wineä erikseen?
<tuhoojabotti> Eikös se kummiskin tuu sen playonlinuksin mukana
<Sysi> muistelenko oikein; että jos mulla on xinputilla luotu emulointi kahen sormen scrollauksesta touchpadilla, ubuntulla sillon kahella sormella klikkaus on hiiren kakkosella klikkaus?
<Sysi> nyt fedoralla ei oo ja välillä kaipaisin
<anger> saankohan mä jotenkin korjattua tilanteen, kun hdmi-kaapelilla koneesta telkkuun kuvasta menee vähän turhankin paljon ruudun reunojen yli?
<Sysi> vaihda resoa?
<Sysi> voi ehkä olla telkkarin asetuksissa kans
<tuhoojabotti> auto-tune
<anger> telkkarin asetuksista ei olekaan vielä katottu
<anger> resolla ei kai niin merkitystä tossa suhteessa
<anger> kuvittelin vain, että hdmi:llä ei tarttisi enää tälläsistä välittää...
<anger> Ja mikä olikaan ton nouveaun tilanne? Saiko sillä jo gpu-kiihdytettyä videota?
<anger> Vai kannattiko asentaa edelleen nvidian omat ajurit?
<Sysi> ilmeisesti tarvii suljetut
<tuhoojabotti> Toimaa hyvin
<tuhoojabotti> nvdian omat siis
<anger> mulla oli joitakin ongelmia saada käyttöön, ja jotenkin fontit & kuvakkeet meni aivan sekaisin ton kanssa
<anger> lähinnä toi kone on siis videoiden katteluun, siinä mielessä ei ole 3d:llä väliä
<anger> mutta videoita saisi kiihdyttää
<hifi> Sysi: se bindataan esikseen
<hifi> "Emulate3Buttons"
<Sysi> hifi: xinput on vähän kumma kampe ku oikeastaan mitää muuta ohjetta en oo löytäny ku manpagen
<Sysi> ilmeisesti kyllä vois käyttää samanlaisia arvoja ku xorg.confissa, jolla tehdyt muutokset mulle kelpais kans mutta en osaa
<Sysi> hmm, tais tulla keskinappi
<IhqTzup> tuhoojabotti: en osaa tosta kyllä varmaks sanoo
<kingi89> mitäs tota onks toi gwibberin facebook-toiminto edelleen oikeesti rikki vai oonko vaan huono?
<paukkis> tuota noin, viittiskö joku kertoa että millä muulla keinoin voi yhistää mokkulan nettiin kun vaan tuon verkkoyhteydet pikayhistys homman kautta ?
<paukkis> se toimii aina välillä
<paukkis> jos ois joku juju millä toimis aina ? ilman katkomisia ja yhdistäs heti, ei tarvis kovin monesti uudelleenkiinnittää tikkua että se löytyy ja voi yhistää
<hifi> se ei johdu softasta vaan ajurista
<hifi> kai
<Sysi> 10.04/10.10?
<paukkis> 10.04
<paukkis> ja huawein tikku
<paukkis> mutta siis tuo on joku ongelma joka on ja pysyy ?
<Sysi> 10.10 paransi vissiin mokkuloiden osalta toimivuutta, muuten ei kai oikeen oo, ellei jotaki udev-säätöjen kirjottelua
<paukkis> okei
<paukkis> eli johonki pitäs kirjotella jotain että saattais saada toimiin heti ekalla kerralla ja että pysyis päälläkin
<paukkis> ihme kyllä nyt on pysynyt netti päällä, tosin vaati se taas sen 5 kertaa yrittämistä
<hifi> ei ainakaan toi huawein E167E(?) tms. parantunut
<Paavi2_0> nokian cs-17:n kanssa jouduin lankomiehen puolesta puukottamaan usb-modechangea
<Mkaysi> Huawei jollakin lähti toimimaan, kun asensi paketit usb-modeswitch ja usb-switch-data
<elias_a> Hui hai vain ja bitit liikkuu...
<elias_a> Oliskos aika tukea FSF:ää? http://www.fsf.org/news/osi-fsf-joint-position-cptn
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aQjf6N -> OSI and FSF Send Joint Position to Department of Justice — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<BrushyZ> Morjesta! Eilen kun joku ehdotti minulle Kubuntun asentamista Wubin kautta ja olin skeptinen, niin nyt olen alkanut harkitsemaan sitä. Mitä huonoja puolia siinä on, jos on ollenkaan?
<topyli> varmaan hitaampi käytössä kuin oikea asennus
<olvikoira> saako tuota echo USB0 > /proc/acpi/wakeup asetusta jotenkin pysyväksi? se kun häviää kun käynnistää uudelleen.
<topyli> BrushyZ: tuossahan ne on näjemmä: lepotila ei toimi. ubuntu woi mennä rikki windowsin kaatuessa. hitaampi levynkäyttö: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_(Ubuntu_installer)#Limitations
<BrushyZ> Okei, kiitos.
<BrushyZ> Millanen se asennusprosessi on?
<BrushyZ> Entä boottaus?
<topyli> enpä ole itse nähnyt. olen kuullut että kun laitat levyn sisään, se kysyy että asennetaanko ubuntu
<topyli> sanot että "joo" :)
<KilledWhale> Aika suoraviivainen prosessi on joo
<KilledWhale> Mutta myöhemmiltä tuskilta välttyy jos asentaa manuaalisesti vaan eri osiolle ja grubilla chainloadaa windowsiin
<topyli> minäkin kyllä suosittelisin ihka oikeaa asennusta
<KilledWhale> Grub2 on jo niin helppo että se on ainaki mulla visvan saanu ihan oikein automaagisesti
<topyli> kokeilumielessähän voi ensin testailla ihan siitä live-cd:ltä
<KilledWhale> Tosin se tunnistaa palautusosion vistana ja päinvastoin mutta eipä tuo haittaa kauheasti
<olmi> olvikoira: voit esim. lisätä tuon rivin /etc/rc.local-tiedoston loppuun
<KilledWhale> Ubuntu on kyllä nykyään aivan liian helppo asentaa
<olmi> ko. tiedoston sisältämät rivin ajetaan bootissa (muistaakseni viimeisenä)
<KilledWhale> Vois olla joku koe tyyliin "asenna lfs" ennen ku sais valmiita distroja käyttää
<olvikoira> olmi: tarviiko sinne mitään sudoa sotkea?
<topyli> BrushyZ: miksi tuo wubi muuten sinua alun perin kiinnostaa?
<topyli> varmaan sen tekijät ovat nähneet sen tarpeelliseksi, ja sillä on käsittääkseni joitakin käyttäjiäkin, mutta en ole oikein oivaltanut missä pihvi luuraa :)
<olmi> olvikoira: ei, mutta rc.localia muokatessa sitä tarvitsee
<olmi> tai siis sitä pitää muokata rootina
<BrushyZ> Niin siis kunnon asennus ei nyt ainakaan toistaiseksi onnistu osioiden puutteen vuoksi.
<mlpug> miten stroubleshoottaan ethernetin. localhost vastaa pingiin. adsl boxini ei vastaa. ethernetin valo vilkkuu eli joku fyysinen yhteys on päällä. tämä toinen kone samassa hubissa pääsee nettiin ok. moduli e1000e jolla tämä toimii näyttäisi olevan ladattuna ok. mitäs pitäis tehdä seraavaksi
<olvikoira> olmi: ok, sain muokattua nyt kokeilen... tnx
<topyli> BrushyZ: ubuntun asennusohjelma tekee lisää osioita tarpeen mukaan :)
<BrushyZ> Mutta mulla on jo ainokaisella kiintolevylläni neljä primary-osiota.
<BrushyZ> Ei onnistu uusien tekeminen ja en saa varmuuskopioitua yhtään niistä vielä tällä hetkellä.
<BrushyZ> Muuten voisin poistaa yhden osion ja säätää sitten.
<KilledWhale> No jos on 4 primääriosiota niin niistä vähintää 2 on turhia -.-
<topyli> on vähän epäonnekkaasti osioitu levy kieltämättä
<topyli> muuten olen sitä mieltä että ensimmäinen huolenaiheesi on varmuuskopiointi eikä suinkaan ubuntun tai minkään muunkaan asennus :)
<BrushyZ> topyli: Varmuuskopiointimahdollisuuteen voi mennä aikaa ja haluaisin testailla Kubuntua jo nyt mahdollisimman paljon.
<BrushyZ> Ja mahdollisimman tehokkaasti.
<BrushyZ> LiveCD ei ole oikein kovin jouheva media.
<topyli> eipä se ole
<BrushyZ> Ja tosiaan, Windows teki ensiasennuksella kaikista osioista primäärejä.
<topyli> ovelasti toimittu :)
<BrushyZ> Jep.
<BrushyZ> En minä silloin mitään niistä tiennyt.
<Sysi> windowsin pitäis toimia ihan hyvin yhellä osiolla, ja ntfs:t on kestäny ihan hyvin säätämistä
<Sysi> kopsasin ssd:n kokonaan hdd:lle dd:llä ja muuttelin osioita, boottas korjauslevyn jälkeen ihan oikein, mutta sitte päätti vaan hajota itekseen ehkä neljännellä bootilla ._.
<BrushyZ> Sysi: Pidän mielelläni datan eri osiolla kun järjestelmän. Sitten niitä palautusosioita on kaksi.
<Sysi> ei niitä kyllä erillisenäkää pitäis tarvia ku sen yhen
<tuhoojabotti> Itse pidän datat eri kovoilla. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Ja tärkeimmät dropboksissa
<Sysi> oikeasti kätevin ois varmaan olla automaattinen varmuuskopiointi
<tuhoojabotti> Dropbox on, mutta se pitäs saada omalle sftp-servulle. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Enempi tilaa.
<Sysi> mää luottasin vaikka kapsiin paljo ennemmin ku johonki hämärään isoon firmaan
<Sysi> (ehkä siks että tunnen kapsin ylläpitoa)
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut kuulostaa niin vaikeelta se salatun rsyncin konffiminen. :P
<Sysi> eihän siinä juuri mitää ollu, mää en kyllä alkais salaamaan
<tuhoojabotti> Njoo
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä niitä tarvii
<Sysi> jos oikeesti haluaisin jonku talteen, se ois kolmella tai neljällä kovalevyllä yhellä koneella, kahella läppärillä ja koululla shellissä
<tuhoojabotti> Liiottelua jo. :P
<Sysi> niin, en kaipaa mitää nuin kovasti talteen :)
<tuhoojabotti> Saakos rsynkin wintöötille?
<tuhoojabotti> csRsync
<tuhoojabotti> cw*
<topyli> toki saa
<tuhoojabotti> Löysin jo. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Kertokaas mistä löydän sen Ubuntun nettiwidgetin tonne.
<tuhoojabotti> Se on kadonnu. :3
<tuhoojabotti> löyty
<Brushy> Noni, sanokaas nyt, asennanko Kubuntun Wubin kautta vai en?
<Brushy> Te päätätte!
<tuhoojabotti> Brushy: En kannata wubia.
<Lynoure> et.
<tuhoojabotti> Kerran sitä kokeilin, sit Ubuntu asens grub2 ja mikää ei enää buutannu. ;D
<Brushy> Okei, en sit asenna :(
<tuhoojabotti> Käyttääkö Ubuntu muistia tiedostojen kakhena? :3
<czr_> tuhoojabotti, kyl
<tuhoojabotti> Ihmettelinkin mihin se kokoajan kakuttaa mun muistit.
<czr_> jos kaytat 'free'-komentoa, niin se -/+-rivi on se merkityksellinen
<czr_> tai jos etsit softaa mika kayttaa eniten muistia niin.. no. voin tietty hehkuttaa omaakin koska se on niin hyva ;-). ( http://koltsoff.com/pub/meminfo/ ).
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DEMKxe -> meminfo - Tool to measure memory usage
<czr_> mut voi olla ettet tarvi tuon tason tietoa
<tuhoojabotti> Voiko muuten pakottaa tietyn ohjelman käyttämään mokkulaa ja toisen laajakaistaa? :P
<tuhoojabotti> roikalla
<Sysi> ei kovin helposti
<tuhoojabotti> Kuulostaa vaikealta.
<czr_> kyl
<czr_> tai no, kaikki on suhteellista sun omaan osaamiseen tietty :-). mut en suosittele aloittelijalle..
<czr_> tarvii tuntea aika hyvin miten reititys toimii ja sit sen jalkeen miten tehdaan policy-pohjaista reititysta
<czr_> ja iptables yms muut merkkausmekanismit
<tuhoojabotti> Siihen pitäs olla jo softat. ;-)
<czr_> on ne softat jo sulla
<czr_> kaikki tarvittava on jo sun "ubuntussa".
<tuhoojabotti> kaikki tarvittava.
<czr_> kaikki.
<tuhoojabotti> Kaikki tarvittava oli jo DOSsissa! ;O
<tuhoojabotti> Sitten on ohjelmia, mitkä helpottaa asioita.
<czr_> olen kyl aika pitkalle eri mielta tuosta. mut mielipide toki on vapaa :-).
<tuhoojabotti> ;-)
<czr_> (siis DOS:ista ja mita sen mukana tuli)
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<czr_> kaikki tarvittava = se on teknisesti mahdollista.
<czr_> versus etta se ei olisi mahdollista.
<tuhoojabotti> Niin.
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta ohjelmalla en tarkoittanut sitä, että ilman olisi mahdotonta.
<Sysi> toi on vähän semmonen että joskus kaipaa, mutta vakka ois helppoaki niin harvat silti käyttäis ja nekää ei kovin usein varmaan
<tuhoojabotti> Njaa.
<czr_> ei ole synti kaivata.
<czr_> ja onneksi on vapaus tehda itse jos kaipaa tarpeeksi
<Bysmyyr> iltaa, osaisko joku neuvoa miten lisään grubiin toisen linuxin jonka asensin ilman bootmanageria.. tekstipohjasesti kiitos
<pag> grub2?
<tuhoojabotti> update-grub :3
<Bysmyyr> juu, taitaa olla grub 2. kokeillaas,
<Bysmyyr> opensuse mulla on. ei ubdate-grub toiminu
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa, mitä sä Ubuntu-fi'ssä teet? :D
<tuhoojabotti> Noh mä meen nukkuu.
<tuhoojabotti> ->
<tabasko> koska se on ainut aktiivinen suomenkielinen linux-kanava? :)
<tuhoojabotti> "aktiivinen" Uskoo ken tahtoo. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Ehkä aktiivisin silti.
<tabasko> se piti sanomani
<Bysmyyr> no, tää nyt oli tämmönen ehkä vähemmän distro kohtanen kysymys
<Sysi> grub kyllä vaihtelee distroissa
<Bysmyyr> nyt toi löytää kernel imagen muttei initrd:iä
<tabasko> käyttääköhän liloa vielä moni distro
<tabasko> slackware
<Bysmyyr> vaihtelee, mutta vähemmän kuin esim asetuspaneelit
<Sysi> en ooihan varma oliko susessa kakkonen, jos on niin pitäneis löytää automaagisesti, jos ei niin ykköselle löytyy ohjeita
<Sysi> tabasko: käytin liloa aikanaan ubuntun alphalla ku grubin asennus failas asennuksessa
<tabasko> mäkin käytin sitä mandrakella, mutta se taiskin olla oletuksena
<tabasko> tai silloin graafiset asentajat tais kysellä kumpi laitetaan
<tabasko> onko muuten toi nattyn alpha millään tavalla vielä käytettävä? :)
<paukkis> kauhen teknistä tekstiä :D minä kun ajattelin kysyä tuosta spotifystä että miten sen saa asennettua, kokeilin jotain tekstejä tälläillä tonne kehotteeseen muttei se tehny mitään.
<czr_> kuka osaa kertoa lilon ja grubin valisen suurimman teknisen eron?
<czr_> tai antaa esimerkin milloin lilo on teknisesti parempi vaihtoehto
<czr_> tai jopa ainoa.
<czr_> luvassa papukaijamerkki
<paukkis> ei ymmärrä ihan vielä nuita enkunkielisiä ohjeita tälle kamppeelle
<czr_> ja ainakin kaksi litraa hyvaa mielta.
<tabasko> lilo oli ainakin kivempi konffata
<tabasko> lilo.conf
<czr_> piti toki viela sit asentaa joka kerta konffauksen muutosten jalkeen
<czr_> mut ei, se ei ole suurin tekninen ero
<Bysmyyr> onkohan tää sittenkin ykkönen
<czr_> tai ehka toi on huonosti sanottu, ehka toi on parempi et milloin lilo on parempi tai ainoa vaihtoehto.
<Sysi> paukkis: natiivia vai winellä?
<mlpug> lilolla on pitempi trackrecordi -> parempi laatu
<tabasko> irkkaan puhelimella, muuten googlaisin kuin tuuli :)
<Sysi> liittyykö jotenki siihen että siinä tarvii valita jos on moderni (läski) kerneli
<paukkis> hmmm....menin sinne spotifyn sivulle ja siinä luki ohjeet joidenka päälle en ymmärtänyt. eli siis samakai se millä sen asentaa ? kuhan sais toimimaan
<Sysi> paukkis: onko sulla unlimited/premium?
<Sysi> vai ihan joku ilmanen
<paukkis> ilmanen, hommasin sen sillon aika aluksi
<paukkis> eli siihen piti se joku koodi olla että sai tunnukset
<czr_> mlpug, on mut ei ole tekninen ero.
<paukkis> nythän se on jotenki muuttunu se niiden systeemi vielä. pitää winkullekkin ladata se ohjelma eripaikasta että saa sen toimiin
<Sysi> paukkis: asenna wine haluamallasi tavallajos sitä ei oo vielä, lataa .exe, klikkaa oikeella ja ominaisuuksista muuta suoritettavaksi, sitte klikkaat että ajat sen winellä
<Bysmyyr> aika tuore toi on, backtrack :)
<czr_> no, tuskin sita kovin moni tietaa joten kerron. lilo pitaa CPU:n real-moodissa (16-bittisena). grub taas vaihtaa 32-bittiseksi ja takas jatkuvasti. tama taas aiheuttaa hengellisia ongelmia vanhemmille bugisille bioksille.
<mlpug> just meinasin sanoa että lilo toimii sielläkin missä grub ei oikein toimi
<czr_> indeed.
<czr_> mut teknisesti se syy on toi real-modessa pito
<paukkis> eli wine ensiksi, sit normaalisti ladata se spotifyn exe ? ja asentee se tuolla winellä ?
<czr_> tietty se aiheuttaa myos sen et lilon kehittaminen on yhta tuskaa
<czr_> kun muistia on niin vahan kaytettavissa yms..
<Sysi> liittyykö se kokorajotus muuten tuohon? vai oliko se muuten vaan vanhojen biosien ominaisuus
<Sysi> paukkis: niin
<czr_> Sysi, ai se mihin lilo pitaa asentaa? se on vanhempien bioksien rajoitus, ei niinkaan bugi
<paukkis> ok
<czr_> tosin patee se grubinkin asennukseen yhta lailla
<Sysi> czr_: se kysyy asennettaessa että haluaako tuen yli 8 megan kerneleille
<czr_> Sysi, lilo?
<Sysi> niin, ubuntun asentimella
<czr_> hmm. toi on joku uusi juttu sit
<czr_> mut luultavasti liittyy tuohon muistimaaraan kyl
<czr_> yli 8 megaa on vaikea tehda ilman A20-kikkailuja
<czr_> mut lahinna toi lieneen ongelma jos on isompi initramfs-faili sit
<czr_> tosin nekin paisuu kuin pullataikina nykyaan
<Bysmyyr> nyt toi tilttas täysin. grub hävis kokonaan ja toi menee suoraan winkun palautukseen
<Newa> Brushy: no, äänestän että asennat kuitenkin kubuntun wubilla. Tällä hetkellä tulos olisi sitten 2 vastaan, 1 puolesta
<Brushy> Ja eilen ehdoteltiin Wubilla asentelua.
<Newa> tässä tarinoita omista asennuksistani, joista suuri osa wubilla tehtyjä: http://www.qaiku.com/go/7q8q/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Bs18UJ -> Qaiku | #linux | Tales of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 installs on a bunch of machines from a windows-veteran
<Brushy> Okei.
<Brushy> Kiitos.
<Sysi> voit ihastua sillä niin kauan että motivoidut säätämään :P
<Brushy> Kyllähän mulla motivaatiota tuli jo yön aikana, mutta ei ole välineitä säätämiseen.
<tabasko> mä en ymmärrä mitä unityssä tekee näillä työpöydillä :D
<tabasko> tosin ehkä se korostuu jotenkin myöhemmin
<Sysi> jos tarvii yhen/useempia ikunoita joitten tarvii näkyä yhtäaikaa
<Sysi> *ikkunaryhmiä
<Sysi> ei riitä alttabaus
<tabasko> alt+tabi ei taida edes toimia vielä
<tabasko> unityssä
<Sysi> pakkohan sen on jos se käyttää metacityä
<tabasko> ei tää ainakaan 10.10:llä noteeraa altia mitenkään
<tabasko> ihan kuin tabia vain hakkais
<tabasko> oon käyttänyt jonkun pari vikkoa nyt unityä, vaikka onkin vähän keskeneräinen :)
<tabasko> sellanen expose näkymä ala gnome shell olis hieno vielä
<tabasko> spotifyn native client ja unity ei tosin oikein tykkää toisistaan, kaatuu koko x silloin :D
<tabasko> samoin gwibber jumittelee välillä tosi ilkeesti
<Sysi> pitäisköhän asentaa kubuntu kokonaan
<Sysi> saako uusiin ubuntuihin jotenki toimimaan aptituden?
<tabasko> miksei saisi?
<Sysi> siksi etten keksiny miten sais ku kokeilin
<tale> Sysi: Miten toimimattomuus ilmenee?
<Sysi> antoi jonku errorin
<mjr> kyllähän se toimii kunhan vaan asentaa
<tale> Sysi: Sehän on selkeästi sanottu sitten.
<Sysi> mulla ei tällähetjkellä oo ku natty, en voi sanoa tarkemmin
<Sysi> asensin, ei tehny mitää, anto vaan erroria
<tale> Kummallista jos aptitude ei Ubuntussa toimisi.
<Sysi> en keksiny mitä ois puuttunu
<Sysi> niin minustaki
<tale> Sysi: Seuraavan kerran kun se ei toimi, leikkaa ruudulta teksti ja liimaa pastebiniin.
<Sysi> vois tuolla nattylläki kai, sama errori pysy siihen päivitettäessä maverickista
<Sysi> boottaanpa sen ~>
<Sysi> tietysti se nyt toimii tuossa
<elias_a> Ei mulla ole ainakaan aptituden kanssa ollut mitään ongelmaa uusissa Ubuntuissa.
<orava> ubuntu 9.04 osasi automaattisesti laittaa näytöt virransäästötilaan hetken koneen lukituksen jälkeen mutta 10.10:ssä on odotettava sen 10 minuuttia että näytöt pimenis. saisikohan tämän jotenkin toimimaan?
<orava> sama ongelma kuin esim http://superuser.com/questions/188605/put-monitor-to-sleep-when-locking-screen-in-ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8XZgRb -> display settings - Put monitor to sleep when locking screen in Ubuntu - Super User
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-27
<heikki123> tuotaa... kirjautumisruudussa ubuntu 10.04:ssä pienoinen bugi (?)
<heikki123> jos on laitettu niin että se ei vaadi salasanaa kirjautumiseen, niin en voi valita mitään kirjautumisasetuksia
<heikki123> esim mikä työpöytäympäristö, kun se heti kirjautuu sisään vaan ja ne sekunnin murto-osaksi vilkahtaa ne asetukset sielä allaallaa
<Sysi> mennee automaatiseen kirjaukseen eli ei voine, menee vakioilla (edellinen) mutta voit vaihtaa esim kirjautumalla ulos
<heikki123> jaa miten kirjautumalla ulos?
<Sysi> normaalisti
<heikki123> nii? ja sieltä klikkaan nimeäni ja se taas kysymättä mitään kirjautuu oletuksella sisään
<Sysi> hmm
<heikki123> nään kun tosiaan hetkeksi näkyy alhaalla ne valintajutut kun oon klikannu nimeäni, mutta samantien ne häipyy ja se kirjautuu (koska se ei kysy salasanaa)
<heikki123> jos laitan että se kysyy salasanaa, niin voin klikata nimeä ja sitten valita ja sitten annan salasanan
<Sysi> hmm, onkohan toi eri ku se automaagi mikä mulla on ollu, en voi just nyt testata
<IhqTzup> miks komento "xset dpms force standby" ei toimi läppärillä? näyttö sammuu mutta sit herää vähän ajan päästä.
<IhqTzup> pöytäkoneella toimii hyvin
<Finnish> Mitäs Gwibber valittaa naamakirjasta: Virhe myönnettäessä lupaa sovelluksen käyttöön
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä muuten helpoin tapa saada tämä ikkuna, jossa käytän irssiä ssh'n yli aukeamaan aina automaattisesti tähän, että ei tarvii aina käsin siirtää ja muuttaa oikean kokoiseksi?
<czr> tuhoojabotti, passaat sille skriptille joka kaynnistaa terminaaliemulaattorin --geometry-parametrit kun kaynnistat sen
<czr> ja toivot et sun window-manager noudattaa niita :-)
<tuhoojabotti> czr: compizissa tais olla jotain plugaria saman toteuttamiseen. :3
<czr> :4 ehkä onkin.
<Sysi> :5 metacitylle löytyy joku erillinen softa kai ainaki
<czr> :6 voihan tuon tehda myos directfb:lla.
<czr> :7 tai openvt:lla suoraan, tuskin sita X:aa mihinkaan edes tarvii ja saa ainakin aina samankokoisen ja samaan paikkaan sen
<tuhoojabotti> Sain toimaamaan tällä compizin härvelillä, vaikka olikin vaikeaa. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Bugaa tosin, ainakin stiimin ikkunat luulee, että toisellakin näytöllä olis tuo yläpalkki. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Jää rako sinne.
<tuhoojabotti> Koko compiz bugaa näemmä.
<retku> Yksi asia mitä olen pitkään ihmetellyt on, että miten saan takaisin vahingossa poistamani volume palkin jossa on tuo rytmilaatikko hienosti sulautettuna
<retku> "lisää paneeliin" tuo vain tatin "äänet"
<retku> tuo ei hoitunut ihan helppokäytteisesti mutta päätteeseen löydyi koodit foorumeilta :)
<retku> helppokäyttöisesti*
<retku> ja menetin näemmä "pikakuvakkeet" mitkä olivat palkissa
<nonix4> Mitkäköhän kaikki partitiontityökaluista tekevät alignmentin oikein nykyään... erityisesti siis jos laittaa LVM:ää RAID:n/SSD:n/tms päälle?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-28
<SipuliSopuli> fuu fuu
<SipuliSopuli> "mount of filesystem failed"
<SipuliSopuli> "a maintenance shell will now be started"
<SipuliSopuli> katotaan jos se fschk tjms mitä komentelinkaan olis toiminu..
<SipuliSopuli> jeps.. ..mietin vaan et mistä munasta toi aina tulee et käy tolleen
<czr> SipuliSopuli, kanan?
<gnugster> moi
<mk94> osaisko joku auttaa wine onglman kanssa?
<bioterror> !ask | mk94
<lubotu3> mk94: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mk94> asentelin frontlines fuel of warin ja asennus meni vallan mainiosti ilman mitää säätämistä
<mk94> mutta ku alottaa ni ei pysty tähtää hiirestä vaan nuolinäppäimistä .
<bioterror> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16822
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lEVAet -> WineHQ Bugzilla – Bug 16822 – Mass Effect: Mouse input does not work (almost completely)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 16822 in libgnomedb (Ubuntu) "libgnomedb: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16822
<mk94> voisko joku selittää et mitä pitäs tehä ku ei oikee viittis kattoo noita kaikkia läpi ja kun oon aika uus tän ubuntu kaa ni ei oo sitä taitooka.
<mk94> =D
<bioterror> odotas, kaivan hyvän urlin
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10402551&postcount=3
<mk94> kiitti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lCEU1m -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] How to change my grub thing.
<mk94> mut kannattasko ladata toi 1.3 winestä
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Sain muuten L4D2 pyörimään myös. Vissii johtuu siitä, että käytän nyt wine1.3 betaa.
<tuhoojabotti> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Mkaysi: 1.3'lla ainakin toimaa L4D2, kun 1.2'lla kaatu alkuvalikkoon.
<tuhoojabotti> Oho
<tuhoojabotti> Se meni jo Mkaysi, ei mitään sulle. :P
 * Mkaysi oli sähläämässä ADSL:llän asetuksia ja ei ollut paikalla. Ai ei mitään ,selvä.
<Erektium> voiks noit msn "viruksii" tulla linuxille, tyylii ku jengilt välil tulee noit viestei niitten tietämättä
<Erektium> junou
<Mkaysi> Erektium: Ei pitädi. Minullekin tulee niitä viestejä kokoajan.
<Mkaysi> *pitäisi
<Tm_T> eipä taida, ottaen huomioon ettei taida olla mitään mihin ne tarttuisi?
<Erektium> nii sitä vähä kelasinki
<Mkaysi> Windows Live Messengeriin.
<tuhoojabotti> Itsehän käytän meseä irkin läpi. :P
<Mkaysi> Bitlbee
<tuhoojabotti> Enkä klikkaa epäilyttäviä linkkejä.
<Pekke> huh
<Pekke> onpa tullu taas kikkailtua
<Pekke> jännästi kun ubuntun asensin uudelleen ja laitoin valinnan päälle jossa tyyliin sanotaan että käytä salasanaa kirjautumiseen ja kiintolevyn dekryptaukseen, niin ubuntu ei tunnistanut kannettavan sisäistä wlan korttia ollenkaan...
<Jupp3> Pekke: Teitkö jo pakettipäivitykset?
<Pekke> Jupp3: en
<Pekke> onkohan jollain tietoa että miksi Compizista puuttuu mm. Grid "ohjelma"? asennettu ubuntun SW Centerin kautta
<Pekke> hmmh, ilmeisesti tarvittava plugini ei ole asennettu
<Juho> tietääkö täällä kukaan miten ton flash ohjemlna urlis sais ongittua tosta http://www.forexprosfi.com/equities/w%C3%A4rtsil%C3%A4-b
<Juho> urlin*
<Juho> ja *ohjelman ehkäpä
<heikkiket> Juho: Mediaplayerconnectivity-lisäosa Firefoxille ainakin osaa poimia mediatiedostojen linkit sivuilta
<heikkiket> tämmöinen: https://addons.mozilla.org/fi/firefox/addon/mediaplayerconnectivity/?id=446
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/feXZLY -> MediaPlayerConnectivity :: Firefoxin lisäosat
<Sysi> en tiiä toimiiko flash-softat jotenki erilailla ku videot, ainaki pitäis olla vaikeempi kopsata itelle
<heikkiket> noh, wget handlaa nekin...
<Juho> kiitosta täytyy testata jos sais jotain osotetta ulos
<Juho> onnistu sen urlin hankkiminen mutta ei näköjään onnistu suoraanton flashi ohjelman ajaminen
<tabasko> ¨mjolloo
<rhkfin> Samba-osaamista?
<bioterror> mikä hätänä
<rhkfin> Yritän mountata -t cifs:llä verkkolevyä
<rhkfin> Kubuntun dolphinilla pääsen suoraan tiedostoihin käsiks
<rhkfin> eli salasanatarkastuksia ei liene käytössä
<rhkfin> Mut mount herjaa ja dmesg antaa CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<rhkfin> josta ei oikeestaan löydy mitään järkevää selitystä verkosta
<rhkfin> Kaikenlaista spekulaatiota mut ei sitä, mikä toi error on
<rhkfin> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.35 /home/eok/plextor/ -o guest,ro,iocharset=iso8859-1,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,workgroup=ms-home,username=testi
<rhkfin> username annettu kun vaatii, jos ei ole, dmesgissä mainitsee siitä
<rhkfin> IP annettu koska forumeiden mukaan toimis silleen paremmin
<rhkfin> toimii, kiitos :)
<Crazyguy> mikä oli pielessä?
<rhkfin> Saatiin käyttäjätunnukset sekä osattiin lisätä / IP:n perään...
<bioterror> ole hyvä
<bioterror> oltiin henkisenä tukena ;)
<Crazyguy> jees
<rhkfin> ja ääkköset lähti toimimaan kun muutti iocharsetin utf8:ksi.
<rhkfin> Mikä on hei nopein tapa siirtää tavaraa kahden verkkolevyn välillä? smbmount + rsync?
<rhkfin> Samassa wippiesin boksissa noi levyt ja tää kubuntu-pöytäkone
<rhkfin> Toi oli nokkelin minkä keksin tähän hätään. Seuraava ois irrottaa toisesta boksista levy ja laittaa tähän pöytäkoneeseen
<rhkfin> Edellinen revisio oli windows-läppärin kopiointi verkkomountista toiseen.. Epäluotettavaa ja hidasta..
<rhkfin> uaah! Tai onko ideoita miks rsync sekoaa ja rupee puskemaan tämmöistä kivaa alikansiolooppia: /home/eok/dlink/My ...
<rhkfin> ... Pictures/02-2008/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-200 ...
<rhkfin> ... 7/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007": Operation not permitted (1)
<rhkfin> (sori...)
<rhkfin> -a :lla ajana
<rhkfin> taidan ajaakkin pelkällä -r:llä niin jätetään noi oikeuksien käsittelyt sivuun...
<rhkfin> ja toi virhe siis oli että rsync: failed to set times on
<rhkfin> ideoita mitä tehdä? Näyttää ls:llä katsottuna että tonne on tosiaan tommonen kumma rekursiorakenne syntynyt..
<rhkfin> du -hs tosin näyttää kooksi 0
<rhkfin> Ehkäpä kokeilen vaan poistaa ja toivon parasta..
<rhkfin> ei vaikuta oikeen hyvältä, poistelee vieläkin... :/
<rhkfin> I mounted (-t cifs) two network storages on my desktop machine. Then I tried to rsync -a a folder from one to another. It started OK, but then started to give error: rsync: failed to set times on /dlink/My Pictures/02-2008/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007 etcetcetc. (no, I don't have this structure on the source disk) du -hs shows file size is 0. rm -rf is at least very slow, if it can do anything. Any pointers what could be wrong ...
<rhkfin> ... and what should I now do?
<rhkfin> hö, väärä kanava :/
<rhkfin> sain poistettua kansion, jee..
<rhkfin> uusiks kokeiluun rsync..
<rhkfin> ja siirto rullaa.. ehkä toi pelaa. Kiitos tästä yksinpuhelusta, auttaa että joku kuuntelee :)
<rhkfin> aamulla, savun hälvettyä, tutkimma vahingot..
<jussi> Has anyone here been able to get katsomo working?
<jussi> nvm, Ill go to bed, come back in the morning....
<rhkfin> ei, taas iski sama ongelma !?
<rhkfin> jussi: haven't looked at them much but my experience is that linux & mtv3/nelonen/etc has gone worse. Yle works nice.
<topyli> katsomo ei toimi ja sillä sipuli
<topyli> parasta mitä voi tehdä on varmaan kirjoittaa maikkarille että hei
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-29
<blackmoor77> Terve
<blackmoor77> anybody here?
<Wolde> Onhan täällä mutta aika moni nukkuu vielä
<gobbe> mitä suotta nukkumaan
<blackmoor77> Pitää täällä kysyy, Onkohan kukaan saanut Adobe Creative Suite CS2 toimimaan ubuntussa. Mulla oli aiemmin ubuntu ja käyttö kaatui kun Suitea ei saa asennettua millään
<gobbe> toimiskohan se winellä?
<blackmoor77> Koitin siis asentaa suitesta vain photaria, mutta seriaali oli koko suitelle (joka ei asennu winellä) eli se ei toiminut yksistään photoshopissa...
<Sysi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20779
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/c6igQ5 -> WineHQ  - Adobe Creative Suite (installer only) CS2
<blackmoor77> Toi testi oli näemmä uudempi kuin mitä itse katselin aikoinaan... no mulla ei tosiaan mennyt ihan noin helposti asennus :)
<blackmoor77> pitää vissiin vetästä uusin ubuntu tohon kannettavalle ja ruveta taas testailemaan.
<gobbe> joo
<Sysi> tuoki oli 10.04:llä jonka jälkeen on tullu vielä 10.10 uudemmalla winellä
<gobbe> ongelmahan linuxin kanssa ons e jos pitää roikkua windows-softissa jonkun syyn takia
<gobbe> monesti ne toimii heikosti tai ei toimi ollenkaan :/
<Sysi> ongelma maailman kans..
<gobbe> joo-o
<blackmoor77> joo. toideni takia tartten photoshoppia ja kun softa on ostettu niin ei viitti vaihtaa "ilmaisiin". ja pakko se on myöntää ettei photoshopille löydy oikeasti vastusta linuxin kokoelmista
<gobbe> joo, no gimpillä kyl tekee mutta se on aika sekava
<gobbe> kandee tota wineä kokeilla, toinen vois olla sit vielä kokeilal ajaa sitä virtualboxissa ja windowsissa
<Sysi> riippuen mitä tekee niin valokuvien käsittelyyn ainaki on useempia softia kans
<gobbe> on, mutta ne on melkein kaikki jotenkin puutteellisempia tai huonompia kun noi markkinajohtajat
<Sysi> no joo
<gobbe> mutta kyllä niillä voi koittaa tehdä hommat ja aika moni asia tuele kyllä tehdyksikin
<Sysi> CAD on ehkä ikävin, ku softat on oikeasti tehty vaan windowsille
<blackmoor77> joo tulishan ne hommat tehtyä muillakin softilla. photaria käytänyt pian 8 vuotta joten hommat ns. toimii miettimättä sillä
<Sysi> osx:lle on muutama softa mutta sillekkää ei oikeen löydy, puhettakaa linuxista
<blackmoor77> mutta veri vetää kuitenkin linuxille... saiskohan cs2 lisäksi Bad company kakkosen toimimaan siellä :)
<Sysi> riippuen miten usein mitäki teet, aina on dualboot
<blackmoor77> joo, hyvä pointti. oli tosiaan vuoden verran käytössä, kunnes kone laittaa muista syistä uusiksi. pitää vissiin totuttaa itsensa kahteen koneeseen (kun tuossa on yks kannettava "vapaana"). työ ja vapaa-aikakoneet erikseen...
<gobbe> joo
<Iltsu> gobbe, ei kyl gimpil oikeest pääse samaa ku photaril vaik sitä pyörittäis miten päie
<Iltsu> mut kyl gimp on iha ok ja tulevaisuudes voi olla kovaki juttu
<gobbe> Iltsu: no kuten sanottiin, riippu mitä tekee
<gobbe> Iltsu: gimpissä on kyl ominaisuuksia hitosti mut niiden käyttäminen on yleensä aika hankalaa
<Tm_T> ne on tehty eri tarkoitukseen
<gobbe> niin on
<Tm_T> esim varsinaiseen piirtämiseen on parempiakin ohjelmia kuin Gimp
<bioterror> mun mielestä GIMPissä nyt on vaan hintalaatusuhde kohillaan
<bioterror> ja normaaliin valokuvien käpistelyyn se on ihan törkeen sopiva
<Sysi> en oo löytäny oikeen hyvää manuaalia kuvien käsitelyyn (gimpillä)
<Sysi> vaatis ylipäätään opiskelua että minkänäköselle kuvalle tehä mitäki, ja pitäis osata tehä se jollaki softalla
<bioterror> sysi, tarviiko sitä muuta kuin resizeä, fiksailee white balancen ja vääntelee curvesia
<Sysi> mikä curves, valkotasapainon säätelyssäki on kaikkia vipuja
<bioterror> Sysi, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GIMP/Curves
<Sysi> tuolla ainaki ihan ehottomasti pitäis tietää mitä tekee
<bioterror> noo, itse tykkään filmikameran tuottamista kuvista, joten mä korostelen siihen tapaan curvesilla sitä kuvaa
<Sysi> ...
<Sysi> jos mää googlailisin sitä manuaalia jos kesällä vaikka innostuis kuvailemaan enemmän, veikkaan että kirjoissa kummiski käytetään jotai huonoa windows-softaa
<bioterror> eikä se sama käyrä toimi joka kuvaan, sitä tarvii tunnustella, kokeilla
<Sysi> tai photoshoppia
<bioterror> Sysi, riippuu kirjasta, aika pitkälti ne sanoo että "laita 120e rahaa ja osta joku photari"
<bioterror> http://www.ubcbotanicalgarden.org/potd/curves_example.jpg tossa on hyvä
<Sysi> tarkotuksena kummiski ois saaha ihan perusperus suuntia alotukseen
<bioterror> vähän tuohon kohtaan suurin piirtein käyrää alas ja tuolta ylös
<Sysi> mutta joo, just nyt ois paljo kaikkea muutaki tehtävänä
<bioterror> näinhän se, mullaki nippu raw-tiedostoja roikkuu levyllä ½ vuotta ennenku ees jaksan koskea :D
<Newa> Sysi: tsekkaile Mirolla Category5 -lähetyksiä
<Newa> siellä on käyty gimpin käyttöä perusteista lähtien
<Vilex> ootteko saanee winessä toimimaan sisoftware sandraa
<ak-_> miks ihmeessä haluisit sitä ees linuxissa ajaa?
<Vilex> onko mitään ohjemaa millä näkee muistin tiedot
<Vilex> yritin ettiä mutten löytäny
<Vilex> sandra on kyl tosi hyvä siinä on kaikki tarvittavat tiedot
<Vilex> siis pitäs tietää minkätyyppistä muistia koneessa on ja minkä nopeuksista
<ak-_> "ls -hw" terminaaliin ni antaa aika hyvin tiedot raudasta
<ak-_> eiku lshw siis
<Vilex> miten saan superuser oikeudet päälle
<Sysi> komennon eteen sudo
<Vilex> eiku anto jotain tietoja
<Sysi> Newa: jotaki striimejä/videopodcastia? voiko kattoa jollaki muulla ku tuolla softalla?
<Sysi> dmidecode vois kans kertoa muisteista mutta en kummemmin osaa sitä käyttää (googlaan emolevyn mallin perusteella)
<ak-_> mitä tietoja kaipailet?
<Vilex> ei läytyny muistien nopeuksia lshw komennolla muistipalikoiden koko ja sdram dimmejä näyttäs olevan
<Vilex> näytti vähän laajemmin tietoja kun laitto sudo eteen
<Vilex> olisin lisänny muistia koneeseen
<_magez_> lol, mikähän tuon ubuntun firewaalissa on, se joko hyväksyy ihan kaiken tai ei hyväksy mitään sisään tulevaa liikennettä asetuksista riippumatta
<Vilex> emt... Mutta eihän linux tarvi kait ollenkaan firewallii
<Vilex> joku viisas sano jottei ole viruksia
<Tm_T> ei palomuuri viruksia pysäytä?
<Vilex> pysäyttäähän jos joku menee sun koneelles ja asentaa sinne viruksen
<Tm_T> mmmm, jos se virus juttelee normaaliin portin, kuten 80:n läpi?
<Sysi> yleensä kyllä viruksen saa avaamalla tyhmän meilin tai asentamalla jotaki hämärää
<Vilex> sit se juttelee mut sitten tarvii virustorjunnan
<Tm_T> sitä juuri, että ei palomuuri suoraan viruksiin liity (:
<Sysi> ei tarvi palomuuria jos ei oo mitää vastaanottamassa
<Vilex> siis linux?
<Sysi> tä?
<Vilex> eiks tuolla witoosapuolella sulle 100 laitonta yhteyttä minuutissa ilman palomuuria
<Sysi> ei windowsillakaa oo paljoa reikiä joita vois käyttää, kaikki tähänastiset virukset ja haittaphjelmat vaatii että käyttäjä tekee jotai
<Tm_T> kaikki?
<Sysi> en sano varmaksi mutta ainaki lähes
<Vilex> niin selaimen aukaisu taitaa riittää
<Vilex> varsinkin exploorer
<Tm_T> ei sitäkään tietyissä tapauksissa ole tarvittu (:
<Sysi> kotona on kyllä reitittimessä palomuuri/NAT että sikäli en oo ikinä aatellukkaa paljoa, etenkää ku en oo windowsia aikoihin käyttäny
<Sysi> se tarvii joka tapauksessa asentaa kerran tai kahesti vuodessa uusiksi niin ei niin väliä  ku ei oo arkaluontosta dataa :P
<Newa> Sysi: voi katsoa myös streamaten shown kotisivulta: http://www.category5.tv/episodes/Page-2.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2r4UfI -> Episodes | Page 2
<Sysi> kiitos, pitääpä katsella kun ehtii
<tale> Vilex: Komennolla sudo dmidecode saat näet mitä nopeuksisia muisteja koneessasi on.
<Vilex> ai kiiitti täytyy kokeilla
<Vilex> yritin biosista nähä mut ei siltäkään nähny
<Vilex> Current Speed: Unknown
<Vilex> kiva ei näistä palikoista näe
<Vilex> täytyy kait sit konepelti aukaista
<tpls> onkos kellään tiedossa linuxille mittään videoeditoria tyyliin Kino
<tpls> tässä pohdin mitä vaihtoehtoja on
<tale> tpls: apt-cache search video editor
<tale> tpls: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/openshot
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Vcl3hV -> Ubuntu -- Details of package openshot in lucid
<tpls> kiitos. pitääpä testata
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Miksihän Ubuntun asennusohjelma ei anna painaa Forward, vaikka alhaalla lukee "Ready when you are..." ja kaikki on tiedot on täytetty?
<tuhoojabotti> Toisella koneella jumitti jo keyboard layoutin valinnassa. :3
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Onko sulla se asennustaltio viallinen?
<tuhoojabotti> Meinaat mun usbitikkua. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Ei siinä pitäs mitään vikaa olla.
<Sysi> media jolla on levykuva :4
<tuhoojabotti> Pendrivelinuxin wintööt softalla sen tein.
<tuhoojabotti> Jep.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Se kuitenkin tuntuu toimivan väärin, kerta noi jutut mitä mainitsit on kummia vikoja.
<tuhoojabotti> Aika juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Vois kokeilla vääntää uuen.
<Sysi> unetbootinilla pitäis tulla toimiva
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeillaan.
<Vilex> ooteko voddleria kokeilleet
<tuhoojabotti> En oo.
<Sysi> ei toimi winellä, ei kauhean hyvin välttämätä wintoosallakaa, ainakaa siellä ei oo oikeen katottavaa ainakaa ilmaseksi
<Vilex> sieltä kattonu leffoja ilmaseks ja sarjoja on kans
<Vilex> on siel ilmaseksi hyvää jos jaksaa valkata
<Sysi> telkkarista ylipäätään tulee niin vähän mitää hyvää että epäilen :P
<Vilex> katoin lucky luke piirettyjä äsken voddlerilta :)
<Sysi> kahen viikon päästä ois ehkä taas aikaa johonki..
<jussi> right, so I found a way to watch katsomo, just the plugins are all borked
<tale> jussi: Kyllä täällä voi suomea kirjoittaa.
<jussi> :(
<Sysi> jussi on vieläki vähän ujo tän kielen tuottamisessa
 * jussi grumbles a little
<jussi> ANyway, Im going to mention it here in anycase, you can wach katsomo in vlc by copying the "vanhalla toistotavalla" link into VLC
<Sysi> onko "vanha toistotapa" saatavilla uusillekkin videoille?
<jussi> Sysi: yeah, its just the old player (wmv) - the new silverlight one doesnt work - even with moonlight
<Sysi> (tuo ei ole oikeastaan kovin uutta tietoa)
<olvikoira> saiskohan tvkaista toimimaan chrome + vlc yhdistelmällä...
<Sysi> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=15451.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jSo0wT -> www.tvkaista.fi
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilin toisella tikulla ja unibootinilla, mutta sama ongelma.
<tuhoojabotti> Progressbar on 5/6 ja tuossa lukee "Ready when you are..."
<tuhoojabotti> Forward harmaana
<Vilex> olvikoira: en tiä mut ainaskin firefoxilla toimii
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilen vielä asentaa ilman kolmannen osapuolen paketteja sekä päivitysten lataamista automaattisesti.
<Vilex> onks teillä menny ubuntu jumiin lepotilan jälkeen?
<gobbe> ei
<Vilex> mulla menny 2 kertaa firefox selain päällä kun tulee takas ni ei toimi mikään
<kezer> terve voisko joku helpata .debin manuaalisessa asentamisessa.software center sanoo: dependency is not satisfiable vlc-nox (=1.1.4-1ubuntu1.3). kokeilin myös päätteen kautta, mutta siellä se ei löytäny tiedostaa
<ninnnu> Päätteellä oikea komento ois "dpkg -i paketti.deb"
<tuhoojabotti> kezer: Mul oli sama ongelma.
<kezer> kokeilin sillä komennolla
<tuhoojabotti> kezer: libva1 on liian uus, reverttaa vanhempaan versioon joka ei riko vlc.
<kezer> miten revertaan oon aika uus linukassa
<tuhoojabotti> Synapticilla vaan
<tuhoojabotti> Jostain paketin ominaisuuksista tms.
<kezer> se ei muute löytäny sieltäkää sitä .deb searchistä kokeilin muttei tiedosto löytyny
<tuhoojabotti> Ite en saa Ubuntua atm edes asennettua. :P
<tuhoojabotti> kezer: Hmm?
<kezer> voiko synapsissa ettiii tiedoston polun kautta
<tuhoojabotti> kezer: Mitä yrität tehä?
<kezer> noku ei löytyny tiedostoo hakemalla  ja se tiedosto tmp filessä.
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä tiedostoa tarvitset?
<kezer> sen vlc
<Sysi> mitä oot asentamassa, miksi irrallisesta pallosta joku paketti?
<kezer> ku ei synaptic näytä ku vaan asennetut ohjelmat mulla
<kezer> linux kone ei oo netissä niin tartten sen manuaalisesti asentaa.
<kezer> enkä jaksa kikkailla netin kanssa ku on 3g
<gobbe> kezer: sudo dpkg -i paketti.deb asentaa
<heikkiket> kezer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Sysi> tarvii ladata riippuvuudetki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/75f9Gl -> Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<heikkiket> kävitkö paketin tuolta?
<kezer> hain ja käytin tuota komentoo mutta se sano että  tiedostoa ei löydy
<kezer> mikä riippuvuudenhetki
<tale> kezer: katso aptitude show vlc-nox. Huomaat riippuvuuksia on monta riviä. Ne kaikki pitää olla asennettuna ensin, sitten vasta voi vlc-nox asentaa.
<gobbe> kezer: no onko se tiedosto sulla siinä hakemistossa?
<Sysi> tuolla packages.ubuntu.comissa on paketin kanssa aina listattu paketit jotka se paketti vaatii toimiaksee, neki pitää ladata
<tale> kezer: Mikä on se päämäärä mihin pyrit? Ehkä tässä ratkotaan väärää ongelmaa.
<kezer> asentaa vlc
<kezer> pitääkö siis ne kaikki 50 lib tiedostoo kans asentaa
<tuhoojabotti> Toki.
<heikkiket> voisi hankkia firefoxiin joku lisäosa, jonka avulla saat nopeesti ladattua ne kaikki
<heikkiket> *voisi olla järkevää
<kezer> ok. no pitääpä kokeilla
<tale> kezer: Jos se kone ei ole netissä, mutta käytettävissä on toinen kone josta on kunnon nettiyhteys, käytä apt offlinea.
<heikkiket> semmonen tarkennus vielä, että tuo vlc-nox -paketti ei sisällä graafista käyttöliittymää vissiin ollenkaan
<tale> kezer: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/apt-offline.8.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKVbCP -> Ubuntu Manpage:       apt-offline - Offline APT Package manager
<tale> kezer: Menee ikä ja terveys jos koitat itse huolehtia kaikki riippuvuudet asennetuiksi. Tolla apt-offlinella homma hoituu tavanomaiseen tapaan, paitsi joudut tennariverkolla siirteleen tiedostoja.
<kezer> :D
<kezer> toimiiko toi apt-pack maverickiin
<tale> kezer: Mikä apt-pack?
<tuhoojabotti> asd
<tuhoojabotti> Ei tuo nyt suostu asentumaan.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Ennen olet osannut Ubuntuja asentaa?
<kezer> oli siitä apt-offlinestä näköjää maverick versio
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Mikä nyt on yhteinen nimittäjä pulmalle?
<tuhoojabotti> tale: No onhan mulla kotona Ubuntu asennettuna ihan hyvin. :P
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Onko vain tämä yksi kone johon asennus ei onnistu? Toimiiko siinä Live-Ubuntu?
<tuhoojabotti> Toimaa live Ubuntu. Kaksi konetta. Installeri bugaa lopussa.
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilin kahdella eri tikulla.
<tuhoojabotti> Kahdella eri tikun luontisoftalla.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: CD:llä on levyn eheyden tarkistus, lieneekö vastaavaa toimintoa USB-tikulta asennettaessa?
<tuhoojabotti> On.
<kezer> mullaki ole ngelma asentaessa omaa ubuntua ei suostunu tunnistaa osioita
<tuhoojabotti> Ainakin tässä unibootinissa on
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Mitä Ubuntua koitat asentaa? Versio?
<tuhoojabotti> Oho, nyt sentäs tekikin jotain.
<tuhoojabotti> 10.10 tietty :P
<tuhoojabotti> 32bit
<tuhoojabotti> läppärille
<tuhoojabotti> Jossa on Penakakkonen
<tuhoojabotti> Oliko niin, ettei niitä tuettu?
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Kai siinä on muistia sen verran kuin se asennin vaatii?
<tuhoojabotti> Giga pitäs olla muistia.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut sama kävi tol pöytiksel, jossa on 3Gt
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Kyllä Pena 2 on tuettu, 386 ja 486 ei välttämättä enää ole.
<tuhoojabotti> Oke.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Saatko asennettua niitä koneita CD:ltä?
<tuhoojabotti> Yhtä cd'stä kokeilin, missä piti olla Ubuntu, ei ees bootannu.
<tuhoojabotti> 2Gt muistia täs sittenki.
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvin jjännä ongelma.
<Sysi> katoitko jumittiko pitkäksikki aikaa? (eihän hämänny 10.10 uus installeri joka alkaa asentamaan jo ennen ku luodaan käyttäjä)
<tuhoojabotti> Kyllä se aika pitkäks aikaa...
<tuhoojabotti> Ja eihän sen pitäs sanoa, että odottaa käyttäjää, jos se on muka jo valmis?
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Niin juu, kellosta katsottuna, kuinka kauan odotit siinä jumituskohdassa?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei tää kaveri omista kelloa, tää on wowittaja.
<Sysi> paneelissa on kello livessäki
<tuhoojabotti> Livessä on, mutta ei siinä pelkässä installerissa. :3
<Sysi> iirc "pelkässä" on se koko gnome alla, tai no kubuntussa kde:lla oli sillain
<tuhoojabotti> Juu, mut ei näkyny mitään muutako se installeri akkuna.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Voihan Livestä sen asentaa. Siinä on Asenna Ubuntu -kuvake.
<tuhoojabotti> Juu
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilen sitä nyt sit.
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt tää ei halua edetä keyboard layoutin valinnastakaan.
<catnap> hei
<tuhoojabotti> Iltaa.
<catnap> Minulle tulee seuraava virheilmoitus, kun kirjaudun Kubuntuun 10.04:
<catnap> Cannot open ConsoleKet Session: Unable to open session. The permission setupid helper is not correct.
<catnap> Ilmoitus tuli, kun tein edelliset päivitykset
<catnap> Ongelmana on lähinnä se, että usb-tikkuni ei enää mounttaudu automaattisesti
<Sysi> jos ei toistu niin varmaan joku satunnainen bitti poikittain
<Sysi> eka bootti päivitysten jälkeen?
<catnap> [  455.828110] usb-storage: device found at 4
<catnap> [  455.828114] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<catnap> tuo toistuu jatkuvasti
<tale> catnap: Mene konsoliin, kirjaudu sisään ja komenna sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude upgrade
<tale> catnap: Katot löytääkö se kesken jääneitä päivityksiä.
<catnap> onhan noita
<kezer> ok. latasin sen apt-offlinen ja kokeilin asentaa sen komennolla sudo apt-get install apt-offline , mutta sanoo, että pakettia apt-ofline ei löydy
<catnap> täytyy rebootata - toivottavasti ilmoitus katoaa
<tale> kezer: Mitä näyttää komento lsb_release -a
<kezer> onko mitään oota
<tale> kezer: Mitä ihmeen oota?
<kezer> että kirjotan sen siihen päätteeseen
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Sysi: On se nyt jo vartin tos junnannu.
<catnap> ok - toimi - kiitoksia avusta
<tale> catnap: Hieno homma.
<kezer> se sano no lsb modules are avaible
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Eikä mitään merkkiä edistymisestä? Kyllä se aika jumissa on.
<bioterror> tale, i586 ei ole tuettuna
<tale> bioterror: Siis Pentium?
<bioterror> jotakuinki joo eka pena
<bioterror> ja sit jotain K5 tms. jämäprossui
<Sysi> mulla vähän epäilyttää että mihinkää missä ois pentium2 sais kiinni kaks gigaa muistia.. ja sitäpaitti seki ois i686
<tuhoojabotti> tale: "Ready when you are.." ja hiiri näyttää lataavan jotain
<bioterror> vuonna 2011 mä kyllä veisin pentium 2:n kuusakoskelle
<tale> Sysi: Tuo on kyllä hyvä huomio.
<kezer> no siihen tuli teksti no lsb modules are available. mitäs nyt tale
<tuhoojabotti> Keyboard layout on vaihe ja back/forward napit harmaina.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Katso siinä livessä mitä näyttää cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I586#Models_and_variants
<tale> kezer: Mitä näyttää komento cat /etc/issue
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Mitä pitäisi näyttää?
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Kerro nyt vaan mitä se näyttää.
<tuhoojabotti> Yritän parhaani ->
<bioterror> eiks jollain penakakkosel kandeis melkein vedellä joku alternate installationi
<tuhoojabotti> http://pastebin.com/x0q3tjfr
<tale> Epäilyttää minuakin, ettei Pentium 2 koneessa ole tarpeeksi muistia ja sen takia se asennin sekoilee.
<tuhoojabotti> Tais kyllä olla celeroni
<tuhoojabotti> ;D
<gobbe> kezer: jos lsb_release sanoo etei oo moduleita ni jätit sen parametrin "-a" pois
<tale> Celeron hyvinkin.
<kezer> sanoo ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<tuhoojabotti> Jep.
<bioterror> no sitten
<bioterror> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Kaveri huijjannu mua alusta lähtien.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: mitä näyttää komento free
<tuhoojabotti> 71484
<tuhoojabotti> total o 2Gt
<kezer> kokeilin uudestaan -a kanssa ja sano silti ei oo moduleita
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Siis rivillä Mem: on sarakkeessa total 2075928
<kezer> kokeilin -a kanssa uudestaan sano silti ettei moduuleita ole vapaana
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Kyllä.
<gobbe> kezer: pitäis sanoom yös muuta
<tuhoojabotti> Tai melkein
<tuhoojabotti> 2052532
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Lieneekö se vaan niin omituinen vehje ettei Ubuntu osaa asentua? Ehkä 10.04 voisi kokeilla vielä.
<kezer> tale siitä tuli vastaukseks ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<tuhoojabotti> tale: Entäs tuo toinen kone, jossa on 3Gt muistia Intel Core Duo
<tuhoojabotti> Sama pröbleema
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeillaa siinäkin vielä sit toisella tikulla.
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Pistä  muistitsti ajoon molemmissa koneissa.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Muistitesti
<tuhoojabotti> Tässä läppärissä ajoinkin muistitestin.
<Sysi> eri imagea vois kokeilla jos oot kokoajan silä samalla
<tuhoojabotti> Latasin imagen 2 kertaa
<tuhoojabotti> ja ekal kerral oli se image, jolla olin oman koneeni asentanu.
<tuhoojabotti> Eikä sekää toimannu.
<tuhoojabotti> Wut hmm
<bioterror> cd-asemassa jotain pölyä tms. kakkaa lukijas
<bioterror> vähän puhaltelua sisään ;)
<Sysi> usbitikulta asennus
<bioterror> se on paras
<bioterror> nopeampikin
<tuhoojabotti> Unetbootin -> Test memory -> Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä v****a
<tale> Ei saa kiroilla.
<tuhoojabotti> Kokeilin viel viimesen kerran, valitsin kieleks suomen, meni eteenpäin.
<tuhoojabotti> tale: No sen takii sensuroin.
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Onko asennin Finnish Remix?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei pitäs.
<tuhoojabotti> Latasin ihan ubuntun sivuilta en ubuntu-fistä
<tuhoojabotti> Voi myös johtua siitä, että tälläkertaa en tehny mitään ennen ku se odotti mua.
<tuhoojabotti> Siis odotin, että siinä lukee "Ready when you are..." (suomeks), sit vasta täytin kaikki tiedot sun muut.
<tale> Jaa, olisiko siinä tuommoinen vika.
<olvikoira> sudo
<tuhoojabotti> Mun koneelle kyl asentu.
<tuhoojabotti> Ihan ilman mitään ongelmia.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Kumpikohan pitäs asentaa, Broadcom B43 vai STA
<tuhoojabotti> Molemmat? :P
<olvikoira> ärsyttävästi hiiri tarttuu kiine tuohon vlc palkkiin josta voi kelailla tms. onko muilla samaa vikaa?
<umee> hei, osaisko joku sanoa mikä mahtaa olla vikana kun mdadm väittää että levy on käytössä vaikka ko. levy on osiotaulua vaille tyhjä?
<umee> tai ehkä varsinainen kysymys on, että miten tuollaisen saa unmountattua kun ei ole mitään mitä unmountata :d
<tale> umee: Onko se sitten mountattuna?
<TTilus> mites pääsen kattoon buuttikonsolia ton spashin pisteiden vilkkumisen sijaan
<TTilus> pitäs koittaa selvittää, että miks ei toi netbook imagella tehty usb-tikku pelaa
<umee> tale: ei sen pitäisi olla, ainakaan en tiedä miten tuollaisen saa selvilel kun umount väittää ettei levyä ole
<tale> umee: Mitä komento mount  näyttää?
<umee> mount: /dev/sdd1 ei löydy tiedostosta /etc/fstab, eikä /etc/mtab
<umee> tuota levyä ei tosiaan ole formatoitu mihinkään tiedostojärjestelmään
<TTilus> lähtee käynnistymään kyllä, ja escillä saa valikon mutta sekä asennus, että livebootti jäävät junnaamaan loputtomiin siihen splash-ruutuun
<TTilus> (nyt ajossa memtest, ihan varmuuden vuoksi)
<tale> umee: Vain tuo  yksi rivi?
<umee> niin
<tale> umee: Sinulla ei siis ole yhtään mitään mountattuna?
<umee> ei, enkä edes tajua miten tyhjän levyn voi mountata vai voiko edes?
<tale> umee: Eihän se ole mountattuna jos mount ei sitä näytä.
<tale> Et voi sitä unmountata koska se ei ole mountattuna.
<umee> "mdadm: super1.x cannot open /dev/sdd1: Device or resource busy mdadm: /dev/sdd1 is not suitable for this array."
<tale> umee: Katso nyt tarkemmin mitä tapahtuu tai kerro mitä olet tekemässä.
<tale> umee: Sinulla siis on tehty RAID pakka multidiskillä?
<umee> ei ,olen tekemässä
<umee> ongelma on se, että kun annan komennon mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1  - se valittaa että levy on käytössä
<tale> umee: Eikö voi  heti kertoa mitä olet tekemässä?
<tale> umee: Mitä mdadm-komennon man-sivu kertoo tuosta tilanteesta? Entä Wikistä löytyvä Software RAID ohje?
<umee> tale: en löydä kummastakaan mitään tuohon viittaavaat
<tale> umee: Kirjoitit aluksi ettei levyllä ole osioita? Mikä tuo sdd1 sitten on?
<umee> tale: " levy on osiotaulua vaille tyhjä", eli on osio sdd1
<tale> umee: Mitä näyttää sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<umee> Levy /dev/sdd: 2000.4 Gt, 2000398934016 tavua 18 päätä, 63 sektoria/ura, 3445352 sylinteriä, yhteensä 3907029168 sektoria Yksiköt = 1 * 512 = 512 -tavuiset sektorit Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Levyn tunniste: 0x00000000      Laite Käynn     Alku          Loppu    Lohkot   Id  Järjestelmä /dev/sdd1            2048  3907029167  1953513560   fd  Linux 
<tale> umee: Et viittis pistää pastebiniin että rivinvaihdot säilyy.
<umee> tale: kai olisi ollut järkevää juu
<tale> umee: Tuo näyttäisi siltä ettei siellä ole osiota lainkaan.
<tale> umee: Tai ehkä on, ota tosta sotkusta tolkkua.
<umee> tale: http://pastebin.com/arD6N9z1
<umee> tale: tuollanen siitä tulee kun tekee ne valmistelut mitä kuuluu tehdä ennen raid5 pakan rakentamista
<tale> umee: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-raid/2010/8/17/6885980/thread#mid-6885980
<tale> umee: Samaa ongelmaa, mutta ei ratkaisua.
<umee> tale: njoo kiitos avusta, kai tässä nyt on sitten jotenkin improvisoitava
<Brushy> Yritin nyt sitten asentaa Wubin kautta sitä Kubuntua ja aivan asennuksen loppumetreillä (asennus on kai valmis, koska minun piti poistaa vanha asennus ennen kuin pääsin yrittämään uudestaan) ja virheilmoitus ohjaa tälläiseen lokitiedostoon: http://pastebin.com/wCai6vZ6
<Newa> ok. eli asennusohjelma ei saa muokattua bootloaderia
<Newa> kysyikö windows mitään "sallitaanko ohjelman muokata.."
<Newa> tai onko tunnuksellasi admin-tason oikeudet windows-puolella?
<Brushy> Ah, okei. En taas tajunnut ajaa asennusohjelmaa pääkäyttäjätunnuksilla.
<Brushy> Kiitos.
<Brushy> Ei vaan kyllä se kysyy aluksi, että haluatko tämän ohjelman tekevän muutoksia koneellesi.
<Newa> joku muu on huomannut saman, mutteivat vielä perehtyneet paljoa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/468664
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 468664 in Wubi "Installation fail on Windows 7" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Newa> hmm. täällä on lisävihjeitä. https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/128647
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3dJb7V -> Question #128647 : Questions : Wubi
<Newa> olikos niin että D:-asema on dynamic disc -moodissa?
<bioterror> saakos joku muukin hash sum mismatchiä fi.archive.ubuntu.comista
<Newa> saako sitä windowsista muutettua basic-tyyppiseksi partitioksi?
<Sysi> Newa: eikä nuo oo osiotaulun juttuja? vai oonko ymmärtäny ihan vääri vähäiset windows-manuaalini
<Sysi> *eikö
<bioterror> vieläkö se wubi rikkoontu kun tulee päivityksessä grubin päivitys?
<Newa> bioterror: ei ole rikkoontunut lucidissa, useamman kernelin ja grubin päivittänyt
<Brushy> Newa: Tuolla ehdotetaan, että asentaisin C:lle, mutta siellä ei ole paljoakaan tilaa ja haluaisin pitää järjestelmälevyn mahdollisimman puhtaana. Ja D-asema on myös dynaaminen, eikä se itse asiassa ole erillinen asema ollenkaan, ainoastaan osio tuolla ainokaisella kiintolevylläni.
<TTilus> mites pääsen kattoon buuttikonsolia ton spashin pisteiden vilkkumisen sijaan
<TTilus> pitäs koittaa selvittää, että miks ei toi netbook imagella tehty usb-tikku pelaa
<bioterror> TTilus, ei oikeastaan järkevästi mitenkää
<TTilus> lähtee käynnistymään kyllä, ja escillä saa valikon mutta sekä asennus, että livebootti jäävät junnaamaan loputtomiin siihen splash-ruutuun
<TTilus> bioterror: :(
<bioterror> TTilus, kiitos plymouth
<Newa> Brushy: juh. Voitko muokata windowsin computer managerista D: -aseman basic partitioniksi (siis dynamicista basiciksi)?
<TTilus> (nyt ajossa memtest, ihan varmuuden vuoksi)
<Sysi> eikö ubuntun asentimesta saa enää kerneliriviä muokattavaksi?
<TTilus> bioterror: onks ideoita debuggaukseen?
<Brushy> Newa: Ensin haluaisin tietää, että mihin se vaikuttaa :)
<Newa> se ilmeisesti tekee D- partitiosta sellaisen että grub osaa sitä käyttää ja bootata linuxin
<TTilus> Sysi: tai sulla, miten tota asennustikun käynnistysjumia kannattais lähtä tonkimaan
<bioterror> TTilus, pitääpä miettiä
<Brushy> Newa: Onko mitään "Nytpä sekoitan Windowsin ja hävitän datasi, hahaa!"-mahdollisuutta?
<Sysi> TTilus: jos saat sen valikon mikä ennen on ollu missä näkyy kernelirivi, vaihda splash verboseksi
<TTilus> memtest pyöri yhden passin läpi ilman erheitä
<TTilus> Sysi: ok, boottaan ja katon
<bioterror> TTilus, http://staff.adams.edu/~cdmiller/posts/Ubuntu-Lucid-server-disable-plymouth/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5C0NJ2 -> Disable Plymouth on Ubuntu Lucid server
<Newa> Brushy: luen asiasta.. XP:ssä ilmeisesti moinen mahdollisuus on, koska ohje sanoo "poista partitio ja tee uusi basic-tyyppinen tilalle" http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309044
<bioterror> TTilus, siellä alhaalla on kernelille parametri
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CwCvwP -> How To Convert to Basic and Dynamic Disks in Windows XP Professional
<Brushy> Newa: Okei.
<Newa> näemmä löytyy dynamic disc converter joka tekee sen tuhoamatta dataa: http://www.dynamic-disk.com/windows-7-convert-dynamic-disk-to-basic.html
<TTilus> bioterror: jes, f6 anto kernelirivin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3d8LZY -> Convert Dynamic Disk to Basic Disk Windows 7
<bioterror> TTilus, vois melkein puukotella omaanki läppäriin ton, ettei tarvis katella mustaa ruutua, vaan näkis mitä tapahtuu
<Brushy> Newa: No en uskalla nyt kyllä tehdä mitään tuollaista, kun en saa dataa varmuuskopioitua. Kiitos kuitenkin avusta, arvostan sitä :)
<Newa> näemmä se on lisäksi maksullinen softa
<Brushy> Joo.
<Brushy> Bleh, typerä Windows.
<Newa> kiva.. "kokeile dynamic disciä, se on vinkeä. Etpä pääse takaisin tuhoamatta dataasi tai maksamatta lisää. Et voi myös asentaa normijuttuja enää. Vinkeää."
<Sysi> onko wubi "normijuttu" vai rajottaako muutaki?
<Newa> luulisin että jotkut datanpelastustyökalut voivat olla ihmeissään
<TTilus> bioterror: dääm
<TTilus> bioterror: En Vissiin Osaa
<bioterror> TTilus, kuis et
<Newa> ja wubihan on windowsin kannalta yksi iso ohjelma lisää, jonka voi halutessa poistaa add/remove programsista
<TTilus> bioterror: laitoin siihen kerneliriville ennen " -- " "splash" tilalle "nosplash noplymouth"
<TTilus> bioterror: ja aina vaan tuijotan tota hidastettua ritari-ässä-animaatiota
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> mä boottaan, hetko
<Newa> Brushy: seuraava mahdollisuus olisi sitten poistaa joko 1. tai 2. rescue-partitio ja ajaa ubuntun installeri CD:ltä levyn loppuun
<Newa> tai sitten asentaa ubuntu persistent-versiona USB-tikulle ja bootata kone siltä
<Newa> käyttönopeus usb:n tiedonsiirtokapasiteetin mukaan
<Brushy> Emmie ala poistelemaan oikeesti mitään osioita nyt kun ei saa varmuuskopioitua mitään :P
<Brushy> Kiitos vaan ehdotuksista, ne on melkein kaikki käyty tässä kyllä viikon sisällä läpi jo.
<Brushy> Wubi oli se viimeinen oljenkorsi, joka ei sekään näytä toimivan sitten.
<bioterror> TTilus, no eipä toiminut mullakaan :D
<tuhoojabotti> Saakos muuten helposti tuon Ubuntun etätyöpöytän toimaamaan netin kautta? :P
<Sysi> Newa: mun kokemuksen mukaan tikku rajottaa enempi
<tuhoojabotti> NATitettu systeemi kummiski
<bioterror> TTilus, toi plymouth on kyllä <lisää adjektiivi>
<Sysi> porttiohjaukset on helppoja
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Jeps.
<TTilus> bioterror: seuraava idea?
<Sysi> Brushy: käyttämättömän osion poistaminen ei oo kyllä riski, kokojen muuttelu periaatteessa on mutta seki on kyllä aika turvallista
<bioterror> TTilus, varmaan pitää vaihtaa jakeluun missä ei käytetä plymouthia ;)
<Brushy> Sysi: Mutta kun ne palautusosiot ovat vähän niinkuin tärkeitä Windowsille, en uskalla lähteä niitä poistamaan.
<Brushy> Koska minulla ei ole asennusmediaa, jolta asentaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä muuten cd "${0%/*}"; tekee? :P
<Sysi> windows osaa luoda niitten osioitten datan avulla levyn, ja silti pitäis yhen riittää
<TTilus> bioterror: \o/
<Sysi> vara ei tietty venettä kaada
<TTilus> bioterror: debian, i'm coming
<Brushy> Sysi: Pitäis yhden minkä riittää?
<Sysi> backup-osion
<Brushy> No periaatteessa niitä onkin yksi. Toinen on joku 100 megan "System"-osio.
<Brushy> Toinen on se varsinainen 15 gigan palautusosio.
<Newa> se 15 gigan osio sisältää windowsin ja ajurit kuten se tehtaalta tuli
<Newa> system on ilmeisesti windowsin oma varmuuskopiointiosio
<Brushy> Joop.
<Brushy> Enpä lähde niitä poistelemaan :P
<Sysi> seiska luo jotaki imageja joitten avulla voi palata ajassa taakseppäin korjauslevyn kans
<Newa> täällä juttua: http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7performance/thread/656014d2-a516-46e6-a841-d0f9333ecb48
<Newa> "For those who insist on getting rid of the 100MB boot partition and all of its advantages, you need a third party utility like Partition Wizard to delete the boot partition, mark the Windows 7 partition as "Active", and use your install DVD or the "System Repair" CD to do a "Startup Repair." This will put all of your boot code in the Windows 7 partition and restore booting to 7."
<Newa> ja koska Brushyllä ei ole asennus-DVD:tä, taitaa mennä liian urheiluksi
<Brushy> Jep.
<Newa> seuraavaksi paras keino olisi lainata jostain ulkoista USB-levyä, kopsata D:n datat sinne, poistaa D-partitio ja tehdä tilalle extended-osioita jonne D: ja ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/agkIB9 -> Can I delete the system reserved partition from 100MB
<Brushy> Niin teenkin sitten.
<TTilus> bioterror: johan boottas
<TTilus> bioterror: sokkona kokeilin sit vuorotellen kaikkea
<bioterror> sait ubuntun boottaa?
<TTilus> bioterror: acpi=off pelas
<bioterror> ahhh, tietysti ;)
<TTilus> nyt on muuten ihan hyvä, mut ei oikein uskalla pistää asennusta meneen ku toi mutter (mikä se ees on
<TTilus> kaatuu koko ajan
<TTilus> netbook sopis tähän ku nenä päähän
<TTilus> mut ku vie hiiren ruudun vasempaan laitaan (sinne palkin päälle) vilkkuu koko ruutu pariin kertaan ja sit tulee ilmotus, että mutter heitti volttia
<Sysi> niin ubuntussa tulee nykyään restricted extroissa oikee 64bit flash?
<Sysi> ..eihän toi image ollukkaa 64bit ihansama
<Sysi> fsck, oisinkohan halunnu semmosen
<Sysi> haluaisinkohan luottaa jockeyhyn vai käyttää aptia
<Sysi> nonnii, ajuri käytössä kaikkien muitten paitti nvidian mielestä
<Sysi> tarvii vissiin keksiä xorg.conf
<Sysi> ai sehän sano ite mitä tehä
<ak-> joko se 64bit flash toimii? joskus ehkä pari kk sitten kun testasin sitä mikä adoben sivuilla oli jaossa ni pätki ja tökki ainakin mulla ja normaalilla kaikki toimi ok
<Wolde> Millois Sampopankin verkkopankki toimis ubuntulla :I
<Wolde> taitaa olla itse Sammosta kiinni?
<Echramath> Pssst op.fi
<Wolde> Echramath: väärä pankki, muuten hyvä :D
<Wolde> Löytyy tuoltakin tili juu
<Echramath> Nalle ei ole ystäväsi. Suosittelen siirtämään pankkiasiat muualle.
<Wolde> :D
<SipuliSopuli> no tuota sammon mobiili toimii nätisti
<SipuliSopuli> (isä käytti tänään kun ei normiverkkopanki mun "ihmekoneella" toimi)
<Wolde> Oho
<SipuliSopuli> mut op.fi<3
<Wolde> Timi, Hysttyst :D
<Wolde> Joo totta
<SipuliSopuli> Wolde: eiku huudan kokomaailmalle et...
<Wolde> :D
<Wolde> SipuliSopuli: Tässä yhtä kaveria käännytän samalla linuxin puolelle ja silläkin ollu ongelmia sammon kanssa
<SipuliSopuli> :3
<SipuliSopuli> ei se vaan toimi, mobiiliversiota joutuu..
<Wolde> okei
<SipuliSopuli> taino emt googlaile mut en oo ite keksiny
<Newa> itse olen vaihtamassa pääpankkia sammosta op:ksi jotta saa hommat hoidettua
<Newa> itsellä tosin icedtea asennettuna, mahdollisesti sun java jre:n asentamalla pääsisi pidemmälle ilman että selain kaatuu
<Sysi> kylläpä on taas niin helppo tämä nvidia ubuntulla
<Sysi> jos sais kohta vaikka taas kuvan ruutuun
<Wolde> Sysi: D:
<SipuliSopuli> Newa: harkitse kuitenkin hetki uudestaan; http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/osuuspankki_toipuu_verkkoviasta
<SipuliSopuli> ;D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DfrRtf -> Osuuspankki toipuu verkkoviasta - Tietokone
<Wolde> No harvoin on omalle kohdalle sattunu OPn vikoja
<Wolde> aina on toiminu kun oon tarvinnu :3
<heikkiket> onko kellään tietoa, saako Kate:n sisällä tehtyä tiedostoille diff-vertailua?
<heikkiket> olis niin mukava ominaisuus
<heikkiket> ehkä ainoa maailmassa, mitä vielä tarvitsisin
<heikkiket> kaikki muu Katessa jo onkin
<Newa> SipuliSopuli: tiedän, ketutti kyllä uutista lukiessa
<Sysi> oho, kerranki graafinen kikkare toimi
<IhqTzup> SipuliSopuli: hyvin toimii sampopankin normi versiokii
<IhqTzup> Wolde: sampopankki toiminu aina ubuntulla
<Wolde> oho
<Jupp3> Newa: Itsekin vaihdoin Samposta Nordean kautta Osuuspankkiin, ei ole kaduttanut
<Jupp3> Ehkä toi Nordea välissä hieman, mut eipä siitä niin kovaa päänvaivaa / lisäkustannuksia tullut
<Jupp3> Visa-vuosimaksustakin hyvittivät osan takaisin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-30
<Iltsu> SipuliSopuli, mul on ollu edellinen vika op:n kortissa 2007
<Iltsu> sillo oli kyl kassoilla onnen päivät
<Iltsu> parin tunni ajan se kone ilmotti kaik op:n kortit varastetuks
<Tekno_> mul on 300
<Iltsu> pankki maksaa myyjäl siit jonku bonuksen ku ne ottaa varastetun kortin pois
<Tekno_> eiku oho
<Sysi> jos konsolen tausta on musta ja läpinäkyvä, se näyttää irssin palkit läpinäkyvinä
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Project_Gutenberg
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Qp1dbF -> Viikko 5 - Project Gutenberg | Viikon VALO
<Tm_T> Sysi: mmm, mulla ne on kyllä ihan siniset, kuten on väriteemassa määritetty
<Sysi> Tm_T: irssinki palkit mustat
<Sysi> ajattelin ja melkeen hoksasin laittaakki tuohon
<Tm_T> Sysi: no jos irssin teemassa ne on määritetty taustan väriseksi, ne ovat sitten taustan värisiä
<Sysi> Tm_T: mutta ei pitäis läpinäkyväksi mennä, ku nimenomaan läpinäkyvällä vois käyttää samaa palkkeihin ku taustaan
<Sysi> hmm, kokeilinkohan vielä värisetistä muuttaa mustan tummanharmaaksi
<Tm_T> Sysi: ei Konsole tiedä mitään siitä onko se "taustan värinen" (oletko siis määrittänyt explisiittisesti mustaksi vai taustan värin mukaiseksi?)
<Tm_T> Sysi: tai ehkä en ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat, selittävä kuva?
<Sysi> Tm_T: läpinäkyvä musta terminaali, irssiteema jossa mustat palkit → irssin palkit läpinäkyvät
<Sysi> xfce-termiksellä ainaki näkyy ihan mustat palkit vaikka ois taustaki musta
<Sysi> voisin ehkä ottaa kuvanki jos asentais sen xfce-terminaalin
<Sysi> joo, ku väri 1 (musta) on eri ku taustan musta toimii oikein
<Sysi> onkohan tää vaan liian fiksu
<Sysi> ku tuo esim alsamixerin kans on varmaan ihan siisti
<mlpug> kun komennan vlc niin se toteaa, että pakettia ei ole installoitu ja suosittelee vlc-nox pakettia. otanko ohjeen mukaan vlc-nox vaikka koneessa on X vai suositteleeko väärää pakettia
<hifi> asenna ihan 'vlc'
<hifi> niin tulee graafiset kikkareet mukaan
<hifi> se asetaa -nox:n myös
<hifi> asentaa*
<mlpug> no just ajattelin että on niin aurinkoinen päivä ettei täällä saa konsultointia ja laitoin jo noxin menemään. Mutta laitan perään pelkän vlc:n niin eiköhän se osaa siististi lisätä ne extrat siihen päälle
<Sysi> (aurinkoinen? ..AA *ulkona*)
<mlpug> No täällä suomen pääkaupunkisuodulla paistaa pilvettömältä taivaalta
<Sysi> tarkemmin kattoen vissiin täälläki
<heikkiket> oli pakko pistää kaihtimet eteen ku ei meinannu nähdä ruutua
<mlpug> mutta jokatapauksessa laitoin siis molemmat paketit jä näytti että riippuvuuksienhallinta hoiti homman kuten piti eli installoi ne pelkät X extrat siihen päälle eikä mitään hajonnut ja toimii ok
<Nakkel> Onko tosiaan niin ettei Ubuntun serveriä voi asentaa tikulta? :/
<Nakkel> Ainakaa usbcreätor ei tee toimivaa.
<Nakkel> Tai mikätoimukanatulluoncreator
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> Me muuten yritettiin saada ubuntuserveriä assemblyillä käynnistyyn tikulta siinä serverissä, tuloksetta
<skfin> Ajateltiin että se on sen serverin vika että ei pysty boottaan usbilta mutta jos olikin kyse siitä ettei sitä saa bootattua tikulta
<skfin> Tai siis minua viisaammat ajatteli
<Nakkel> Vaikuttais siltä.
<Nakkel> Sit pitää kaivaa CD ja ulkonen CD asema jostain.
<Nakkel> -
<skfin> Kovasti yritettiin muttei sitä saanut millään boottaan, tosin voi johtua siitä että mä sen levykuvan sinne tikulle tungin
<Nakkel> Ai mut mullahan on boksillinen 10.04 LTS levyjä. :)
<Nakkel> Ei tarvi polttaa.
<Nakkel> Haluaako joku niitä?
<Tm_T> Nakkel: siellon serveriversioitakin
<Nakkel> Tm_T: Juu, niitä tarkotin mutten jaksanu kirjottaa "server" :P
<Nakkel> Nyt jaksoin kun kysyit.
<Nakkel> Innostat minuu.
<skfin> :D
<skfin> Mulla on liikaa Kubuntu-levyjä, haluaako joku?
<Tm_T> Nakkel: en minä tainnut mitään kysyä (:
<skfin> Ne joskus vaan tungettiin mulle
<Finnish> hmmm, miks en saa SSH:lla onnistumaan yhteyttä mun n900-luuriin?
<gobbe> sun n900:n ssh ei oo päällä?-)
<Finnish> Hmm, mites se laitetaan päälle...?
<gobbe> et siis oo asentanut siihen ssh-serveriä?
<Finnish> Oon asentanu, kyllä
<gobbe> pääsetkö luurista yrittämällä?
<gobbe> ts. luurista ssh localhost
<Finnish> connect to localhost port 22: connection refused
<gobbe> jep
<gobbe> eli se service ei oo päällä
<Finnish> Ok
<Cacodaemon_> Moro. Käytössä Ubuntu 10.10 ja Geforce 6800. 22" näytön edessä neljä paikkainen vga-jakaja, jonka ollessa käytössä ei toimi enään 1680x1050 resoluutio, joka toimii Windows XP:ssä kyllä. Tällä hetkellä X Server setting antaa 1360x768. Mikäs avuksi?
<bioterror> kuulostaa televiissionin resoluutiolta
<bioterror> eikö xranderilla voi vaihtaa resoluutiota?
<Cacodaemon_> odotas
<Sysi> ei jos suljettu ajuri
<Cacodaemon_> suljetut ajurit kyllä käytössä juu
<Cacodaemon_> pitäiskö sitten poistaa ne käytöstä?
<Sysi> luulis että sillä sais laitettua minkä vaan, vaikkei tunnistuis oikein jakajan läpi
<Sysi> ei ainakaa poistaa
<Cacodaemon_> xranderilla siis?
<Cacodaemon_> pitäsköhän tolle xorg.confille tehdä jotain?
<mjr> luulen että tarttee laittaa Xorg.confiin monitorin konfiguraatio jos se ei automaagitunnistu sen jakajan läpi
<mjr> jotta X uskoo että sille uskaltaa laittaa isompia resoja
<torde> Cacodaemon_: ootko kokeill nvidia-settingsillä säätää?
<Cacodaemon_> torde: kyllä sillä ei näytö suurempaa kuin 1360x768
<Cacodaemon_> mjr: kuinkas tuo konfiguraatio tehdään?
<Newa> Cacodaemon_: tässä yksi esimerkki: http://www.qaiku.com/go/7q8q/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aiDAmf -> Qaiku | #linux | Tales of Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 installs on a bunch of machines from a windows-veteran
<Newa> käytännössä sun pitää selvittää Horizsync ja Vertrefresh arvot monitoriltasi
<Newa> löytynevät mallinumeron avulla valmistajan sivuilta
<Cacodaemon_> Okei.
<topyli> ohoh. qaikussakin joku chat
<ninnnu> juu, ollut jo jonkun kuukauden
<Cacodaemon_> Fh: 30~80kHz, Fv: 55~75Hz kuulostaako oikeilta arvoilta?
<Cacodaemon_> http://www.viewsonic.com/products/desktop-monitors/lcd/optiquest-series/q2202wb.htm tällänen näyttö siis
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qA83Sc -> Viewsonic         » Q2202wb Widescreen LCD Monitor
<Cacodaemon_> Mitäs kaikkea tolle xorg.confille pitää tehdä?
<user_> moro
<user_> minkähän takia sijainnit aukeaa selaimella
<user_> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=36664.0;wap2 löysin tollasen mut ei oo valintaa jotta aina avais samalla ohjelmalla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tZbiIq -> Hakemistot aukeaa selaimeen
<user_> eiks tääl oo ketää
<tale> user_: Onhan täällä. Miksi arvelet autiota olevan?
<user_> tale: vaikutti hieman siltä
<tale> user_: Se sun XChat näyttää oikeassa reunassa kanavalla olevien nimimerkit.
<tale> user_: Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Oletussovellukset lienee se paikka jossa vaikutetaan mikä sovellus avaa sijainnit. Jos käsitin oikein mitä tarkoitit.
<user_> aika laiha lista tuolla
<user_> ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list tuota kai pitäs jotenkin muuttaa
<user_> inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;nautilus-browser.desktop;
<user_> tollasta siellä vaan on
<tale> user_: Voitko tarkentaa mikä on pulma? Missä tilanteessa väärä ohjelma käynnistyy.
<user_> siis joo
<user_> kun koitan avata sijainnit valikosta(vasemmalta ylhäältä) Asiakirjat, musiikki jne niin aukeaa ne selaimessa eikä nautiluksessa
<tale> user_: Nautiluksessa avautuminen on normaali tapa, olet muuttanut jotain asetusta jossain.
<user_> mut päätteeltä komentamalla nautilus aukeaa nautilus jossa klikkailemalla aukeilee kaikki kansiot nautiluksessa
<user_> joo niin on muutettu, mut missäköhän. :D kun en oo ite tuota tehny. tämä on kaverin kone
<tale> user_: Näytä pastebinissä mitä on tiedostossa .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<user_> http://www.pastebin.fi/?MGRkZD
<tale> user_: Oletko lisännyt tuon rivin sinne? Entä jos otat pois tuon rivin, korjaantuuko vika?
<user_> en oo lisänny mitään
<tale> user_: Tuommoista riviä ei ole minun versiossani tuosta tiedostosta.
<user_> 9.04
<tale> user_: Ai sulla on noin vanha versio Ubuntusta.
<user_> pitäsköhän joku komento ajaa kun rivi on poistettu
<user_> onko sulla tuolla mitään riviä?
<tale> user_: On mulla monta riviä, eikä tarvi ajaa mitään komentoa.
<user_> ok
<user_> ei auttanut
<user_> ei se kaveri kyl oo tuonne osannu mennä
<user_> on mystinen
<tale> user_: Sitten hakemisto johon pääset käsiksi muuten kuin tuon Sijainnit valikon avulla. Siinä oikealla hiiren nappulalla etsit toiminnon avaa ohjelmalla.
<tale> user_: Pistät siinä Nautiluksen, se pitää etsiä niistä vaihtoehdoista.
<user_> joo koitettu
<tale> user_: Ehkä työpöydällä on hakemistojen tai tiedostojen kuvakkeita?
<user_> ei oo mut komentoriviltä saa nautiluksen käyntiin
<tale> user_: Jos Ubuntun versio on tosiaan 9.04, päivitys olisi paikallaan. Tarkista komennolla lsb_release -a
<user_> No LSB modules are available.
<tale> user_: Kirjoitat ton komennon sillain kuin tossa oli.
<tale> Tarkista komennolla: *lsb_release -a*
<user_> kirjoitin
<tale> user_: Oliko aivan varmasti -a siellä mukana?
<user_> user@user-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<user_> No LSB modules are available.
<user_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<tale> user_: Pastebiniä.
<user_> http://www.pastebin.fi/?MGM5Nz
<tale> user_: Joo, on se Jaunty Jackalope.
<tale> user_: Semmoinen voisi auttaa, että poistat paketin nautilus, ja asennat takaisin.
<tale> user_: sen pitäisi silloin asentaa itsensä näyttämään hakemistot ja tiedostot.
<user_> ainakin se auttaa jos poistan firefoxin
<user_> koitan
<tale> user_: En vaan ole ihan varma antaako APT poistaa Nautiluksen repimättä samalla pois muutakin.
<tale> user_: Jos ei vieläkään apua, onko mahdollista siirtyä uudempaan Ubuntuun? Versio 10.04 on pitkän tuen versio, sitä voisi käyttää ainakin 2013 asti.
<user_> ei auttanu
<user_> jos siinä vaan toimii huawei e1552 mokkula
<tale> user_: Entä onko ongelma kaikilla käyttäjillä? Toinen käyttäjätunnus voisi toimia kuten kuuluu.
<user_> niin ei väliä
<tale> user_: Uudemmissa Ubuntuissa on mokkulat toiminut paremmin.
<user_> nii joo, empä oo kyl kokeillu toista käyttäjää
<user_> paitsi että tää on ainoa kääyttäjä
<user_> nyt ilman firefoxia toimii ihan normaalisti, kunnes asennan sen takas
<tale> user_: http://www.siptune.net/tiki-index.php?page=3G-kayttikset Tuon mukaan toimisi.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DRW4ay -> Evernet User Manual : 3G-kayttikset
<tale> user_: Luo lisää käyttäjiä.
<tale> user_: Jos toisella käyttäjällä toimii kuten pitää, vika on käyttäjän omissa asetuksissa.
<tale> user_: Niitä voi koittaa gconf-editor -ohjelmalla rukata, mutta se on aika vaikeaa ja voi hajottaa pahasti sen käyttäjän istunnon.
<tale> user_: Niin muuten, onko käytössä Gnome vai mikä työpöytäympäristö tai ikkunamanageri?
<user_> gnome
<user_> toisella käyttäjällä toimii normaalisti
<user_> eli tää on vaa sekasi
<tale> user_: gconf-editor ohjelmassa desktop | gnome | session | required components, onko siellä filemanager arvona nautilus?
<user_> jos poistan tän käyttäjän niin tarviiko toinen eka muuttaa admin tasoiseksi?
<tale> user_: Kyllä, muuten ei millään käyttäjällä ole sudo-oikeutta.
<user_> on nautilus arvona
<tale> user_: Ei ole välttämätöntä poistaa sitä käyttäjää, sillä varmaan on tiedostojakin joita pitää säilyttää tai siirtää sille uudelle käyttäjälle.
<user_> joo on joitain mut ei kovinkaa paljoa
<tale> user_: En sitten keksi enempää missä se vika voisi olla. Tommoista netistä löytyi muillakin, eikä samanlainen korjaus ollut kaikilla auttanut.
<user_> suurkiitokset jokatapauksessa
<tale> user_: Hyvä homma kun ratkesi.
<nonix4> miten maverick:lle saa uskoteltua, että näyttöä voisi pitää päälläkin (joku nvidian näytönohjain joka toimi ok karmic:n kanssa)?
<nonix4> ... liekö mode-setting bugi ... kokeilen ilman.
<Sysi> mikähän hassu kehys tuossa työpöydällä
<heikki> yhteisön kokous hetikohtanyt kanavalla #ubuntu-fi-tiimit
<Sysi> ..mulla ei toimi ylöspäinnuoli kubuntussa
<Sysi> numpadissa toimii
<Sysi> mistähän ihmeestä tää vois nyt olla kiinni
<Sysi> no nyt alko rebootilla
<Sysi> sen sijaan fedoralla täydellisesti toiminu äänikortti ei yritäkkää
<Sysi> vähän kuuluu jotaki häiriöääntä ja toisesta reiästä samalla lailla rikkinäistä ääntä ku fedorallaki
<Sysi> kaikissa miljoonassa vivussa alsamixerissä on volumea, ei pulsea
<Sysi> toivottavasti xfce:llä toimii, ei jaksais taas reinstallia
<Sysi> gstreamer sanoo että luultavasti puuttuu joku plugari
<Sysi> ei, mitähän sitte kokeilis?
<Sysi> örrör ei jaksa enää fedoraa
<Sysi> ideoita distrosta jossa toimis creative audigy2 ja nvidia gtx 460?
<Sysi> suse räjähti ekaan kernelipäivitykseen
<heikkiket> Sysi: joku tee-se-itse -distro?
<Sysi> archia ehkä vois kokeilla
<bioterror> Sysi, muista lukea wiki, etenkin beginners guide, pääset pitkälle
<heikkiket> suosittelen
<heikkiket> kaikki musahommat teen nykyään sillä
<bioterror> suurin osa ongelmista johtuu, ettei beginners guidea ole luettu, vaan lähdetty instailemaan henkselit paukkuen
<Sysi> osaan mää sen värkätä, ei oo vaan palkinnu oikeen tähän asti
<bioterror> mulla kosahti taas thunar ja usb-tikut
<heikkiket> häh, kosahteleeko teillä Archissa muka jokin?
<heikkiket> miulla ei oikeestaan lainkaan
<heikkiket> päivitän tosin kerran muutamassa kuussa
<Sysi> eikse toimi varmemmin ku päivittää mahollisimman usein (offtopic?)
<ak-> mulla läppärissä archissa toi intelin näyttis tai mikä piiri onkaa bugaili hämärästi enkä keksiny siihen mitään, kokeilin kaikenmaailman kombinaatioit ajureista xorgeista ja mesoista mut ei se vaa oikein koskaan toiminu, jotain piirtovirheitä tuli aina sillointällöin
<ak-> pöytäkoneessa nvidian kanssa toiminu kyllä moitteetta
<gobbe> mä käytin archia aika pitkään, kunnes kyllästyin siihen et se rolling updates rikkoi jatkuvasti jotain
<Sysi> ei tää äänikortti vissiin toimi nykyaikana enää oikeen missää, saiskohan debian stableen uuden nvidia-ajurin
<Sysi> mun mäihällä integroitu ja toi näyttiksessä oleva palikka käyttää samaa moduulia tms ja pakko käyttää pulsea, jolla just sen verran toimii että saa ääntä ulos
<Sysi> huoohh... miksi on niin vaikea saaha konettaan käytettäväksi
<gobbe> etkö sä voi disabloida sitä toista jotenki?
<Sysi> jos käyttävät samaa modulia niin ei, se kyllä epäilyttää vähän
<gobbe> siis biossista tms
<Sysi> ei
<gobbe> okei
<bioterror> mä vain haluaisin eroon plymouthista
<Sysi> se ei oo haitannu mun elämää
<Sysi> sen kaks sekunttia kerrallaan mitä sitä näkee
<bioterror> mä nään vain mustaa ruutua useamman sekunnin
<bioterror> sitten onki LXDM tulil
<Sysi> mun emo vihaa jopa hackintoshia näymmä
<gobbe> yleensähän noi integroidut kortit saa disabloitua biossista
<Sysi> niin, mutta ku se ei oikeen kannata jos haluaa siitä ääntä ulos
<Sysi> nyt ku pitäis sada creativesta niin se on disabloituna ja nvidian käyttämä moduuli blacklistattu, silti vaan tasasta häiriötä
<Sysi> WOOHOO
<Sysi> ainaki gstreamer toimii
<Sysi> kde sotkee jotaki, heti ku käynnistää JuKin niin vaihtuu häiriöksi
<Wolde> :D
<Sysi> pitäisköhän laittaa sitte phonon käyttämään gstreameria
<Sysi> ei vaan toimi
<Sysi> mää vissiin haluan xfce:n
<ak-> löysin yhen ylimääräsen kovin ja mietin jos siihen sit windowsin vaikka asentelis kun en muutakaan keksi ni miten ois fiksuin tämä tehdä? mietin että otan ton mis linux nyt irti ja asentelen sen windowsin sille uudelle kovolle ja sit lisäilee grubiin vaan sen windowsin, vai miten?
<Sysi> grub2 pitäneis osata ite lisätä, tarvii olla irti linux-kovon tai se ylikirjottelee grubin (eikö eintoosa vissiin osaa asentua ku ekalle levylle)
<ak-> kookoo, jos sitä vaikka innostus sit pelaileekkin jotain koneella kun ei tarvii winenkanssa säätää
<harto> oranssimusta on meidän värimme!
<Iltsu> Sysi, afaik osaa asentuu muualki
<kirvesAxe> hmm tää lubun kusee nyt ihn knnolla.
<kirvesAxe> koko aan vilkku ylärunass jou pieni ikkunaruuu, jos sille ehtii tula nimi se on "imetön ikkna ja prosskäyttö koko ajan 100%
<kirvesAxe> jaaha, onkelma ratkesi kun otin lxdm pois
<kirvesAxe> mutta mitäs pirua. Nyt kun kdm on poissa, putty evottaa utf-8
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-23
<Cheery> kun teen update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<Cheery> niin tartteeko mun tehä vielä jotain että toi asetus alkaa vaikuttaan?
<jjo> Cheery: ei
<tale> Cheery: Komennolla "update-alternatives --display x-terminal-emulator" näet vaikuttiko tuo --config jotain.
<Cheery> Current 'best' version is '/usr/bin/gnome-terminal.wrapper'.
<jjo> ei tuo komento tee muuta kuin päivitä symlinkin /etc/alternativesin alla
<Cheery> mitenköhän saan sitten gnomen käynnistämään haluamani terminaaliemulaattorin. :/
<jjo> käynnistämään mistä?
<Cheery> no tällä on se 'open in terminal' -menu tässä mikä-lie-tää-on
<Cheery> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76712/setting-nautilus-open-terminal-to-launch-terminator-rather-than-gnome-terminal <-- tää ohje näyttäis toimivan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/O76WGe -> 11.10 - Setting nautilus-open-terminal to launch Terminator rather than gnome-terminal - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<mjr> terminaattorin laukaisu kuulostaa jotain mitä skynet tekisi
<mjr> joltain
<fendel> Hei, Kuinka todennakoista etta kovo mennyt kun ei lahteny kone enaan paalle vaan herjas etta reboot and select proper boot device, biossissa vaan lukee sata paikkojen kohdalla etta not decected vaikka vaihdoin piuhojen paikkaan. Nyt olen tikkulinuksilla ja koitin tata kautta ettia loytyyko levya, mutta en muista enaan miten loytyy. Neuvoja
<fendel> jos saisi vaikka tiedostoja pelastettua
<ninnnu> aika heikot nopat jos sitä ei näy missään
<fendel> normaalisti illalla sammutin koneen ja aamulla ei mitaan, aika varmalta haiskahtaa etta kovo soko
<czr> fendel, kannattaa kokeilla toisessa koneessa viela
<fendel> miten tassa paasi urkkimaan levyn tietoja
<czr> tai usb-kehikossa
<czr> jos ei nay niillakaan niin sit kovon elektroniikassa/jossain ongelma.
<fendel> czr, juu kiitos tiedosta muut olen jo kokeillut paitsi tuota
<fendel> joku oli kirjoittanu etta oli tullu sama virhe kun jaanyt usb tikku koneeseen kiinni kun sammuttanu, ja nain oli minullakin
<czr> onko kyseessa siis usb kehikossa oleva kovalevy vai mika?
<fendel> ihan sisainen
<czr> ja bios ei näe levyä?
<czr> hmm. voitko laittaa esim pastie.org:iin dmesg-komennon tulostuksen? se on aika pitkä mut tärkeää olisi et laitat sen kokonaan
<czr> siltä koneelta missä levy on kiinni ja miltä oot käynnistäny live-cd:n
<fendel> juu ei vaikka vaihdoin sata piuhan paikkaa emolevyssa, ja kokeilin dvd aseman piuhallakin mutta ei
<czr> no kannattaa kokeilla toisessa koneessa
<fendel> nyt olen talla koneella live cdlla
<gildean> lähteekö se kovo päälle?
<gildean> ts. pyörähtääkö käyntiin
<gildean> se on ihan kuultavissa kun koneen käynnistää
<fendel> ei sano mitaan
<gildean> kokeilit vaihtaa toiseen virtajohtoon powerista?
<gildean> ei vaan seuraavaan liittimeen samassa johdossa, vaan toiseen johtoon
<fendel> Tuota en ole kokeillut, voinhan kokeilla tuolla dvd virtajohdolla kun sen biossi kylla loytaa
<gildean> ainiin, ja oliko kyseessä tosiaan tommonen wd:n caviar green-sarjan kovo?
<czr> :-)
<czr> kyllahan sita jokainen tietaa et jos kaviaari on vihreaa, niin ei sita kannata ottaa, tulee vain ongelmia.
<gildean> jep, kyl kaviaari kantsii pitää mustana
<fendel> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/HD103SJ tuollainen
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jxrDrl -> Samsung 1TB SpinPoint F3 3.5", SATAII, 32MB, 7200RPM - Jimms.fi
<gildean> toi on kyllä ihan varma levy, mulla on ollu samanlainen tossa kotipalvelimessa jo kohta 2v päällä 24/7
<gildean> paitsi että vanhempi spinpoint-sarja
<gildean> mut kuitenkin
<czr> ei ole itsellakana erityisesti pahaa sanottavaa spinpointeista
<fendel> 1,5v vanha etta takuuseenhan tuo menee jos soko, rajata kuiten kaikki vaihtoehdot pois ennen ko menee lahettelemaan jimmssille
<fendel> tietoja tuolta on vissiin aika hankala kaivaa talteen
<czr> kaikki on suhteellista
<gildean> no jos sulla sattuu olemaan usb-sata-sovitin niin sillä on helppo kokeilla
<gildean> siis että lähteekö se käyntiin, jos ei, niin vika on todennäkösesti virransyötössä tai moottorissa
<gildean> eli jos jaksaa alkaaa säätämään, ni periaatteessa sisukalut voi vaihtaa toiseen vastaavaan
<gildean> joskus töissä jouduin vastaavan homman tekemään, vitullista väkertämistä
<fendel> No ei siella niin tarkeeta tavaraa kuiten ollu, helpommalla paasee kun vaihtaa takuuseen uuden. Pitaa tuo virransyotto viela kokeilla jos ei silla lahde niin rikki on
<czr> gildean, joo, ne on kivoja paketteja :-)
<czr> yhden avasin tuos mennaviikolla.
<czr> sanoi scsi:n yli et "write protect: on"
<czr> sisalta paljastui (yllatys) WD caviar green.
<gildean> nice
<czr> linuxin lohkotaso ei oikein antanu kirjoittaa tuolle levylle :-).
<czr> mika on ihan fine. paitsi et ajoin sille backupit aina valilla automaattisesti
<shanttu> mitäs vaihtoehtoja touchpadin disabloimiseen onkaan? oneiriciin päivitettyäni gpointing-device-settings ei käynnistyksen yhteydessä tee tehtäväänsä eikä gnome shellin touchpad-extensionkaan sitä tee
<ighea> synclient
<shanttu> ighea, kiitos.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-24
<Sibali> plix plox
<Sibali> mikähän on kun ulkonen usb kovo ei mounttaa
<Sibali> lsusb tunnistaa sen kyllä...
<ninnnu> dmesg tietänee jotai
<SipuliSopuli> eipä se kyllä pahemmin http://pastat.fi/1660
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1cmpoM -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<ninnnu> jos jättäisit sen grepin pois
<ninnnu> Just nyt tossa lukee sen verran että auton avain menee reikään, mutta ei mitään hajua että mitä tapahtuu jos sitä kääntää
<tale> SipuliSopuli: pistä USB-kovo kiinni ja pastea dmesg | tail -30
<re-G> kovo
<Kolmis> miksiköhän msn tunnus ei halua asettua empathyyn?
<tasata> Suosittelen irssiä ja bitlbeetä
<Wolde> Samoin :)
<Wolde> tosin bitlbee toiminu viimeaikoin vähän hassusti MSN käytös
<Kolmis> hirveesti turhaa porukkaa tuolla msn yms. verkois mulla niin en välttämätättä haluais vastailla niille silloin kun irkkaan :/
<Kolmis> ts. helpompi kun sais erikseen, mutta nyt ei taho saaha ollenkaan.
<Kolmis> pitäs kans joku java compiler asennella.
<Kolmis> jaa no mäpä taidan mennä sit OpenJDK:lla kun ei kukaan sano mitään.
<tasata> Sehän se just on irssissä hyvä kun voi olla vastaamatta ja joku saatanan pilli ei aina vihellä kun tulee viesti
<Kolmis> hmm... en tiiä kyl tarviinko kohta koko msnää muutenkaan, kaikki ääliöt on siirtyny facebookkia käyttämään.
<tasata> Javasta minä en sano mitään kun en ohjelmoinnista ymmärrä mitään. Alkeita bashistä mutta sitä ei varmaan lasketa :)
<Kolmis> no itekki alkeita vasta käyn.
<tasata> Mä poistin itseni just Facebookista. Google+ on vähemmän paha. Mutta ei paljon
<Kolmis> no joo, ite en oo poistanu vielä mistään, mut facebook tuntuu olevan paikka missä mikään ei ole salaista eli eipä sinne tuu laitettua mitään tietoa minkä ei halua leviävän.
<Kolmis> jaahas
<Kolmis> millähän näkis helposti mikä verkkokortti/ sen piirisarja mul on?
<Kolmis> tuntuu katkovan yhteyttä.
<tasata> lspci -vv
<Kolmis> 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<tasata> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/811253
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fZd7NL -> Marvell 88E8056 gigabit ethernet controller | Linux | Kernel
<Kolmis> hmm... auttaskohan kernelin päivitys
<tasata> Mene tiedä, toi linkki oli vuosia vanha joten luulisi asian jo korjaantuneen
<tasata> Ensimmäinen verkkokortti johon minä törmään joka ei toimi suoraan. Kaikkea sitä oppii :)
<Kolmis> eka kerta tällä koneella kun ei toimi
<Kolmis> kuitenkin linukka ollu aika pitkään täs.
<Kolmis> vaihdoin vähän tuoreempaan ja kaboom
<tasata> Sitten se kernelin päivitys voisi auttaa
<Kolmis> jaahas
<Kolmis> en tiedä auttoko päivitys mut oli aika työn ja tuskan takana saada näyttis toimii ton 3.15 kernelin kanssa.
<Kolmis> ttu
<Kolmis> ei auttanu
<Wolde> :(
<Kolmis> ja käänsin vielä uusiks ton valmistajan ajurin kanssa kernelin
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-25
<AirMan> mikähän tähän nyt iski? ensin hävisi kello paneelista, nyt hävisi koko paneeli.
<AirMan> jos vaikka käynnistäisi uudelleen koko koneen. ihan kuin windowsissa entisvanhaan.
<AirMan> hahaa. uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen näkyy paneelissa kello. tai oikeastaan parikymmentä kelloa. muutaman kerran on ilmeisesti yritetty jollain keinolla saada sitä näkymään. :D
<Iltsu> hmm :D
<lavek> miten lubuntussa sai pois tuon että ei tarvitse kirjoittaa tunnusta & salasanaa kun kirjautuu? ubuntussahan tuo löytyy sisäänkirjautumis asetuksista mutta mites tässä
<Wolde> Hmm... kun asensin nVidian ajurit käsin niin olisikohan pitänyt poistaa ensin jotain lightdm liittyvää?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-26
<lavek> miten lubuntusta sai pois sen ettei kysy salasanaa kirjautuessa? ja mikä selain tähän olisi nopein? äitimuorille käyttöjärjestelmää laittamassa xp:n sijaan
<ninnnu> jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen vastaus on chromium
<lavek> jotenki tuntuu tökeröltä tämäkin, amd athlon 2200+, ~1200 muistia ja radeon 9600
<Tm_T> ninnnu: onko varma ja?
<Tm_T> lavek: tuo on minun vinkkelistä tehokas (:
<Tm_T> kohtuu, siis
<lavek> löysin tuon kohdan "älä kysy sanaa kirjautuessa", mutta valinta harmaana joten ei pysty klikkaamaan
<ninnnu> Tm_T: no on noita huonompiakin vaihtoehtoja
<ninnnu> lavek: Onko siellä alalaidassa tai jossain "pääkäyttäjän tila"-nappi jota voi painaa?
<lavek> Ei ole tämä, tämä ainut käyttäjäkin
<lavek> Muistanko oikeen että mitään ajureita ei tarvinnut asentaa?
<Kolmis> en ainakaan ite saanu mitää valmistajan ajureita aikoinaan toimii ton kortin kaa.
<Kolmis> pitäs vakiot kyl toimia vissii ihan hyvin.
<ninnnu> Lubuntu sanoo kyl jos se haluu jotain blobbeja.
<ninnnu> Mä käytin aikoińaan ton Radeonin kanssa fglrx:ää
<mjr> oletuksena tuleva vapaa radeon-ajuri pitäis toimia. Nykyiset fglrx-versiot _ei_ enää tue noin vanhaa korttia.
<lavek> juu, olisiko tämä paras valinta nettikäyttöön vai onko vielä jotain kevyempää? crushbang?
<ninnnu> Auto-login. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xeODm7 -> Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<lavek> kiitos, pitääpä kokeilla
<SipuliSopuli> miten mä saan gimpistä ulos pdf dokumentin?
<SipuliSopuli> jossa on siis 22 layeria, eli sivua...
<czr_> mikset samantien gerberiä pyydä
<czr_> SipuliSopuli, mikä sun .. pointti moisessa operaatiossa on?
<SipuliSopuli> czr_: en keksi muuta työkalua pdf:än blurraamiseen kun gimp mut siit ei saa sivuja kun yksitellen ulos...
<czr_> inkscapessa on ihan toimiva blur. mut et nyt kerro kaikkea
<czr_> ei siinäkään ole tosin tukea useammalle sivulle. kai. en ole tarvinnut.
<SipuliSopuli> joo no mul on 22 sivun pdf dokumentti mist haluun blurrailla asioita
<SipuliSopuli> ja sit kertokaahan et miks mun usb levy ei mounttaa kiinni, tässä dmesg http://pastat.fi/1663
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5ckmR3 -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<czr_> ei sita edes yriteta mountata
<czr_> eli tuon perusteella en osaa sanoa
<SipuliSopuli> [180784.168249] EXT4-fs error (device sdb1): ext4_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0
<SipuliSopuli> kertoiskohan toi jotain järkevää
<czr_> ei
<czr_> eri levy
<czr_> mut ei toikaan ole erityisen hyvä lokiviesti
<SipuliSopuli> onkohan mulla sit vaan kone haajoomassa käsiin
<czr_> kannattanee ajaa fsck:t levyille
<czr_> live-cd:lta siis
<czr_> ja ihan forcella
<czr_> ja tarkistaa smart:it
<czr_> vaikka levyt monesti sanoo olevansa ihan fine vaikka ois tuhansia sektoreita "unrecoverable"-tilassa
<Kolmis> itekki katellu että ihan sama lähettääkö levyjä ees takuuseen kun hajoovat kuukauden päästä uudestaan ja eivät kustanna posteja.
<Kolmis> pitäs vissii hommailla ssd.
<SipuliSopuli> toi on roskalavalta löytyny levy, eli luultavasti ihan just hajoomassa
<czr_> ssd ratkaiseekin sit monta ongelmaa. hajoaa ihan uusilla tavoilla ja varmasti tehokkaammin ja nopeammin
<Kolmis> meinaaks
<czr_> kaiholla muistellaan sit niita aania mita lahtee rikkinaisista levyista kun kaikki kayttaa ssd:ta
<czr_> Kolmis, no lahinna vitsina. mut siis puoleksi totuus tuossakin
<Kolmis> onhan se tietty et uudet kujeet pakostakin, mutta kyl noi mun mielestä silti varmempia on.
<czr_> SSD:eissa paljon monimutkaisempi firmis kuin magneettilevyissa
<czr_> ja aika moni tietaa kuinka toimintavarmat kovojenkin firmikset ovat vuosien saatossa olleet
<Kolmis> mä en vaa tajua miten 2/3 takuusta kesällä saaduista levyistä voi jo olla paskana.
<czr_> sita saa mista maksaa kai.
<czr_> sama ongelma mullakin on. ja kaikilla muillakin.
<Kolmis> yks on vielä joku kalliimpi palvelimiin tarkotettu levy
<Kolmis> eikä laadussa ole mitään eroa vissiin.
<czr_> ei niissa ole varsinaisesti
<czr_> serverilevyille taataan pidempi saatavuus
<czr_> sen takia korkeampi hinta
<czr_> se on ihan tarkea syy sekin
 * czr_ odottaa pakollista "ei mulla ole koskaan ollut ongelmia kovalevyni kanssa" -kommenttia
<Kolmis> missä viipyy semmonen?
<czr_> en makaan tieda.
<czr_> omituista.
<Kolmis> on.
<Kolmis> aina joka kanavalla on ollu joku avautumassa vastaavista.
<czr_> no. eiköhän joku kohta saavu :-)
<Kolmis> melkeen jo kuulen uljaan ascii ratsun äänet ja enterin painalluksen kun kommentti pärähtää ilmoille kuin keväinen ES.
<czr_> taitaapi saapua nykyisin flashin siivittämänä valitettavasti
<czr_> mut keväinen es. +1.
<czr_> mielikuvamarkkinointi oli kovin onnistunut.
<Kolmis> mitenköhän sais siirrettyä ipod classiciin musiikkia niin että convertas ennen siirtoa flac -> mp3 320
<Kolmis> pistäsin mieluiten kyl suoraan flac, mutta tohon paskaan ei taida vieläkään saada rockboxia pyörimään mitenkään.
<czr_> tota.
<czr_> voin kertoa ettei ole ihan triviaalia, jos itunesia aattelit käyttää
<czr_> 1-10 -skaalalla, kuin sinut oot linuxin ja komentorivin kanssa?
<Kolmis> itunesia en oo käyttäny ikinä :D
<czr_> ah. millä sä siirrät sit?
<czr_> ainii, classiciahan tukee foss-kalat
<Kolmis> tais olla viimeks songbird
<czr_> mul on ipod touch. se on "hieman hankala laite"
<Kolmis> en arvosta touchia
<czr_> no en minäkään kyl soittimena
<czr_> sama ongelma mul on ipad2:sen kans
<czr_> mutjoo, luulis et songbird itse konvertoi suoraan sopivaan muotoon?
<Kolmis> foobaris toimis, mutta en tiedä miten ipod plugari toimii sen ja winen kanssa.
<Kolmis> songbird ei mun mielestä convertoi
 * czr_ shrugs
<Kolmis> ja rythmboxia oon nyt käyttäny koska songbird ei muutenkaan kovin hyvin selviydy flaceista
<czr_> ooin käsin kopioinu aina edellisiin soittimiin
<czr_> tai no. käsin ja käsin. tein pienen softan pythonilla joka ajaa konversiot massana useammalla corella ja koneella
<czr_> ei tarvi ootella sitä hirveästi
<Kolmis> ei kait sitä auta ko käynnistää virtuaalikone johon on asennettuna foobar ja sit sieltä usblla kytkeytyä ipodiin ja siirtää tai jotain.
<Kolmis> vois olla kyl kun jaksas vähän koodata niin ei tarvis paljoo enää säädellä
<Kolmis> taidot ehkä just just riittäs siihen kun jaksas paneutua.
<czr_> sepä se
<czr_> en mäkään monta vuotta jaksanu tehdä asialle mitään
<czr_> mut eksä (asuttiin yhdessä vielä) alko sit manaamaan kun kesti niin kauan aina rhythmboxilla yms
<Kolmis> tuo on vielä paskamaista ettei toi soitin voi käsitellä ihan vaa käsin siirrettyjä kansioita vaa pitää olla tommonen aivan järkyttävän kummallinen rakenne.
<czr_> "aijaa"
<czr_> sä sentään pääset siihen kummalliseen rakenteeseen käsiksi.
<Kolmis> no mut aika monessa soittimessa pääsee käsiks niin mitä eroa sit?
<Kolmis> ton lisäks siis.
<Kolmis> toi on vähän perseestä että rockbox pyörii kaikis laitteissa joissa ei ole tarpeeksi tilaa kunnon musikkikokoelmalle flac muodossa.
<Kolmis> eli +-0 vaikka vaihtas soitintakin.
<Kolmis> eipä tuo varmaan vie hirveän pitkään muuttaa flac to alac
<Kolmis> pitäs vaa joku scripti väsätä
<czr_> Kolmis, en ymmärrä mitä tarkoitat "mitä eroa sit"?
<czr_> alac pakkaa huonommin :-)
<Kolmis> siis jos muutkin soittimet pääasiassa päästää räpläämään
<czr_> ei tosin älyttömästi mut just sen verran et tuntuu järjettömältä koko touhu
<Kolmis> alac nyt vaa on ainoo joka tos ipodis pyörii
<Kolmis> siis häviöttömistä
<czr_> touch & ipad2 ei päästä. ne on mulle ongelma. en tarkoita et muille ois
<czr_> tiedän juu
<Kolmis> niin jos vedän flac to alac -> siirto -> poisto koneelta
<Kolmis> eli flac jää koneelle ja alac ipodiin
<czr_> kuulostaa ihan hyvältä
<mjr> perskoht en näe paljon pointtia pitää kannettavalla soittimella häviötöntä
<Kolmis> no jos on 120gb tilaa ja ei varsinaista käyttöä sille :D
<mjr> niin no :]
<Kolmis> ja en halua kaikkea paskaa musaa mukaan kuitenkaan vaan ainoastaan hyvät setit.
<czr_> siihen riittää kyl gigakin sit
 * czr_ hides
<Kolmis> riittäs kyl, vaan tuli hommattua toi soitin niin sama kait kuunnella erittäin hyvällä laadulla :D
<Kolmis> en tiedä saako tosta soittimesta ees niin hyvää ääntä ulos että paremmillakaan kuulokkeilla kuulis mitää eroa mp3 ja pakkaamattoman välillä.
<Kolmis> en kyl ikinä enää tuu hommaamaan mitään noin suljettua laitetta, ärsyttää kun ei voi vapaasti räplätä.
<czr_> osta multa touch :-)
 * czr_ keeps on hidin'
<Kolmis> en osta :D
<Kolmis> mulla on jo tarpeeks omenaa tossa classicissa.
<Kolmis> ei sillä että apple olis muuten huono mut liian suljettu.
<Kolmis> mihinköhän ubuntu säilöö rythmboxin plugarikansion?
<Kolmis> rythmbox plugarit näyttäs olevan pythonia
<Kolmis> hmm...
<Kolmis> ehkä tohon osaiskin tehä jotain.
<czr_> luultavasti joku on jo tehny
<Kolmis> tos on näköjään valmiina toi :D
<Kolmis> en osannut odottaa kun joskus kun koitin niin ei ollu mitää tommosia hienouksia :)
<czr_> noni :-)
<czr_> taaskaan ei ole hyvaa syyta koodata :-)
<Kolmis> niinpä.
<Kolmis> ei haittaa.
<Kolmis> eiköhän niitä taas ajallaan tule.
<czr_> hmm. kysyn vaikka tiedan ettei kukaan vastaa. miten saan usb-storage-ajurin valkkaamaan usb-tasolla kakkoskonffiksen?
<Kolmis> osaaks kukaan sanoa mikä on kun päivitin ubuntu 10.04 64bit ja nyt ei enää pääse login screeniä pidemmälle
<Kolmis> pystyy kyl kirjotteleen salasanat yms. mut palaa aina samaan ruutuun.
<czr_> ehtiiko ladata tyopoytaa vai palaa heti?
<czr_> mita jos vaihdat tekstiterminaaliin ja yritat kirjautua siella/
<czr_> _
<Kolmis> joo siel kyl kirjautuu, ei lataa työpöytää.
<Kolmis> musta ruutu kyl kerkee tulla ja sit takas
<czr_> enta jos kirjaudut tekstitilassa ja laitat komennon: startx?
<Kolmis> mistähän logista tota pitäs tutkia, gdm logista ei ainakaan mitään löytyny.
<Kolmis> jaahas
<czr_> niin
<Kolmis> Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keygiving up.
<czr_> noni
<czr_> eli sul on xauth jotenkni rikki
<Kolmis> eli se päivitys rikko sen...
<czr_> mut tuolla loytynee googlella nopea ratkaisu
<czr_> no, se voi olla huonoa tuuri. voi olla et poistamalla cookien tai palauttamalla oikat jonnekin homma taas toimii
<Kolmis> sammutin gdm:än ja loggasin sisään muualta ja startx:n heitin niin nyt näkyy vaa hiiri ruudulla.
<czr_> minkalainen ruutu muuten on?
<czr_> mita tarkoitat "loggasin sisaan muualta"?
<Kolmis> siis tost 2 runlevelist vai mikä onkaan
<czr_> ok. hyva. ssh:n yli startx .. tekee hassuja asioita joskus :-)
<czr_> sen takia kysyin ettet vaan sen yli
<czr_> ctrl+alt+backspace tekee mita?
<czr_> (joku ubuntun versio tais poistaa sen valitettavasti)
<Kolmis> ei mitään.
<czr_> jep.
<czr_> saali.
<Kolmis> kytkin sen kyl päälle.
<Kolmis> mutta ei vaikuta
<czr_> no, kirjaudu tekstista taas sisaan ja sit sudo killall X
<czr_> millainen se ruutu on muuten?
<czr_> siis hiiri mut mita muuta?
<Kolmis> musta
<Kolmis> ei muuta
<Kolmis> vaan musta ruutu ja hiiri
<czr_> hmm. janna
<czr_> mustavalkoisen "braid"-patternin ymmartaisin
<czr_> mut, kokeile tuot mita ehdotin
<Kolmis> x-window-manager?
<Kolmis> tapettu
<czr_> ei ku X server.
<czr_> ps aux | grep X?
<Kolmis> kolmis 2929 0.0 0.0 7692 824 tty6 S+ 22:15 0:00 grep --color=auto X
<Kolmis> tommosta tulee ulos
<czr_> ok. tarkoittaa ettei X ole paalla
<czr_> mika on hieman outoa jos sun hiiri viela vilistaa ruudulla
<czr_> liikkuuko se kun siirtelet sita?
<Kolmis> kyllä.
<czr_> ja kyseessa on hiiren kursori, ei siis sellainen nelio?
<czr_> vaan nuoli
<Kolmis> nuoli
<czr_> hmm. ooutoa
<czr_> kokeile reboottia :-)
<Kolmis> kokeilin jo
<czr_> mut siis, en osaa kyl arvata edes et mita ihmetta sun kone tekee :-)
<czr_> ja pitaa kyl menna nukkumaan pikkuhiljaa (toita aamusta)
<czr_> joten, ei muuta kuin onnea matkaan :-).
<Kolmis> juuh, onhan täs yö aikaa tutkia.
<Kolmis> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Albert21913> onks ketä paikalla?
<ninnnu> Älä kysy kysyäksesi
<Albert21913> ??
<ninnnu> Metakysymykset ("onko täällä ketään?" "Osaako joku asiaa X?") ovat turhia. Jos on kysymys, kysy se. Näin saat vastauksen nopeammin
<ninnnu> Jos paikalla on joku joka tietää asiasta jotain
<ninnnu> -> oliks sul jotai kysyttävää?
<Albert21913> okei onko Lappeenrannassa joku ubuntu jengi?
<ninnnu> Tietääkseni ei ole aktiivista toimintaa. Kannattaa tehdä foorumille ketju ja kysellä paikallisten perään ja sopia puolisäännölliset miitit
<Albert21913> entäs itse kuka oot? ja mistä foorumistä puhut?
<ninnnu> Mä oon tamperelainen. Puhun http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org:ista
<Albert21913> joo kiitos
<tabasko> hahaa, oon onnistunut ostamaan bluetooth usbtikun joka toimii täydellisesti linulla mutta ei winkkarilla :)
<tabasko> eipä ole onneksi suuri menetys
<Kolmis> just
<Kolmis> ite totesin tossa että joko image jota käytin usb asennustikun luontiin on hajalla tai tikku on hajalla.
<tabasko> Kolmis: asennus kekseytyy?
<tabasko> vai ei edes lähde käyntiin
<tabasko> noita usbi tikkuja on hyvä ja helppo kirjoitella dd:llä
<Kolmis> siis kaikki asentu ok, mut sit päivityksen jälkeen meni kiville koko homma ja kun tarkistin tikun niin oli 2 virhettä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-27
<Henkru> saako grubin tukemaan bluetooth näppistä?
<skfin> Ei.
<skfin> Grub on käynnistyslatain, vaatisi käyttöjärjestelmän lataamista että saisi edes bluetooth-ajurit käyttöön
<Henkru> jeep sitä vähän mietinkin
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-28
<glitchd> hey any admins around??
<glitchd> ok anyone around at all?
<Tm_T> se
<allu2> hmm olisikohan hyvä idea laittaa tuonne ubuntu suomen wikin osioon "Kuvia ja videoita" kuvia unitystä ja 11.10 muutenkin, taitavat kaikki kuvat olla 10.04/10.10
<pesasa> allu2: Tuolla olisi muutamat kuvat 11.04:stä. Unityä sekä kde:tä: http://viikonvalo.fi/Ubuntu_11.04
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8VOmuY -> Viikko 18 - Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" | Viikon VALO
<pesasa> Unity toki jo jonkin verran muuttunutkin.
<n1ko> ja muuttuu seuraavassa versiossa jälleen
<pesasa> Aivan. :-)
<pesasa> Liikkuva kohde.
<fendel> Itse mietin windows leiristä siirtymistä linuxiin, kokeilin jo ubuntua ja siirryin lubuntuu kun oli niin tahmea. Tuntui tuo lubuntukin tahmealta verrattuna vistaan, ajattelin vielä kokeilla tuota crushbangia. Mitä olette mieltä?
<fendel> crunchbang korjaan
<n1ko> ei se vaihtamalla parane,fiksumpaa selvittää mikä sen tahmauden aiheuttaa
<n1ko> toki aina voi vaihtaa ankeampaan window manageriin, mutta se nyt on tavallaan vähän hölmöä. rauta ei vissiin kuitenkaan ole edelliseltä vuosituhannelta jos siinä on vista ollut?
<topyli> kuinka hidas se itse kone on? ei ubuntun pitäisi olla kovin hidas
<n1ko> no ubuntusta saa hitaan ihan sillä että näytönohjain on huono tai ajurit ei oo kunnossa
<n1ko> vaikka olis mikä vehjes muuten
<topyli> ajuriongelmat on aika yleinen syy jos tahmaa
<fendel> Mikään kovin vanha kone kuiten ole, amd 1,6 ghz, 2gt muistia ja radeon 1100, ja jos oikeen on ymmärtänyt niin ajurit aika hankala saada kyseiselle kortille
<fendel> amilo pa-1510 läppäri siis kysessä
<n1ko> lubuntustakin ku napsauttaa compizin pois niin pitäs varmaan ihan hienosti lentää
<topyli> konehan on hirmu nopea. varmaan ajureista tosiaan kiinni kuten n1ko sanoo
<n1ko> fendel: asensitko erikseen näytönohjaimelle ajureita esim hardware driversin kautta?
<n1ko> tai löytyikö sille yleensäkään ajureita
<fendel> jotenkin semmoinen muistikuva ettei löytynyt
<topyli> jollain vesa-ajureilla unityn tai gnome-shellin pyöritys voi tosiaan olla vähän urheilua
<topyli> luulis kuitenkin lubuntun pelaavan
<n1ko> lubuntussa (kuulemma) enabloitiin compiz taannoin defaulttina
<n1ko> en oo vuosiin itse testannut joten tää liittyy huhupuheisiin ja vanhoihin muistikuvaan mutta siltä tuo vähän vaikuttas
<topyli> no hö. openbox takaisin niin lubuntu on taas back
<fendel> Sama homma toisessa koneessa, siinä kans lubuntu nyt ja takkuaa. Rauta vanhaa mutta suht hyvää, 1.8ghz, 1,2gt muistia ja radeon 9600
<tale> lubuntu, siis LXDE työpöytä pitäisi toimia rivakasti tuommoisella koneella.
<topyli> joo. nyt on huono tuuri näytönohjainten ja niiden ajurien kanssa, tai sitten ihan rautavika jossain päin
<n1ko> radeonin kanssa kerjää verta nenästään pitkälti
<topyli> fendel: sulla on kuitenkin vista siinä ja se pelaa?
<n1ko> tosin mua hämmästyttää muutenkin miten paljon linux-distroissa on lähdetty perseileen 3d-jutuilla kun ottaa huomioon miten huonoja ajurit edelleen on :)
<fendel> ajureiden puoleen veikkaisin koska vista tässä tullaa ainakin niinkö pitääkin
<n1ko> nvidiakaan ei oo mikään tie onneen
<fendel> topyli: on
<fendel> tullaa = rullaa
<topyli> paras tie onneen näkyy olevan läppäri jossa kaikki on inteliä :)
<n1ko> intelin näytönohjaimet vaan on lähtökohtaisesti jo ankeita
<topyli> heti kun on jokin ei-intel wifi-siru tai joku niin siinäpä itket
<n1ko> ja tulee ongelmia sitku pitäs saada se 3-4 näyttöä kiinni
<fendel> pitää vielä testailla tuo crunchbang miten se pyörii
<n1ko> ja esim 2100:n wlan-chipsetin kanssa oli aika eeppisiä ongelmia joskus
<n1ko> vai 2200:nko se oli
<ath_> Intelinkin kanssa itkee, jos haluaa 3d:tä tai videoita.
<topyli> no se jos on tarvetta johonkin suorituskykyyn. mulla kun ei ole :)
<n1ko> fendel: suosittelen vaan ottaan debianin ja tutkiin mikä se vika on
<n1ko> random viirihattudistron ottamissa harvemmin on järkeä
<n1ko> ellei syy oo joku tosi painava
<ath_> Ei tartte edes puhua suorituskyvystä, vaan ihan olemisesta.
<topyli> ath_: hyvin pelaa ainakin sen verran että nykyiset työpöydät pelaa, tämmöinen vanhempi netbook
<ath_> topyli: joo, webbi ei sitten enää toimi yms.
<ath_> Ei ole hyvä noiden ajuritilanne lainkaan.
<topyli> äläs nyt manaa kun juuri kaikki toimii
<fendel> lubuntusta 12.04 uusin versio?
<topyli> 12.04 ei ole vielä oikein olemassa
<topyli> 11.10 on uusin
<topyli> toki uskovaisella on lupa testata kehitysversiotakin jos lupaa olla valittamatta :)
<fendel> Joo, pitää kokeilla tuota 11.10. Mainostivat ainakin tuota crunchbangia kevyeksi, eikö tuo ole sitten mistään kotosin?
<topyli> crunchbang on ihan hieno projekti, mutta se on ymmärtääkseni vähän vaiheessa juuri nyt. siirtyivät ubuntu-perusteisesta debianiksi. en siis osaa sanoa kuinka hyvässä kunnossa uusin julkaisu niillä on
<topyli> yleisestikään en neuvo ketään käyttämään pikkudistroja jos ei ole erityistä tarvetta. isot distrot tarkoittavat kunnon tukea isompien yhteisöjen takia
<fendel> Aivan, toinen mikä pisti silmään lubuntussa niin volymea ei saanut säädettyä? Ajurit vai jokin asetus pielessä?
<fendel> Nyt on lubuntu asennettu, mistä näen tarviiko tähän asentaa näyttiksen ajureita? ATI sivuilta löytyy kyllä jokin paketti tähän
<n1ko> hardware drivers
<mjr> tää oli se radeon x1100? poroajuri ei taida enää tukeakaan, sen vapaan oletusajurin pitäis
<n1ko> sieltä näkee onko propietary ajureita tyrkyllä
<fendel> juu, x1100, lisäajurit työkalu ei löydä mitään
<fendel> Mitkä ajurit nuo on mitä ati tarjoaa?
<mjr> ei ne tue noin vanhoja
<fendel> eli noita turha yrittää asentaa mitkä voi tuolta ladata?
<mjr> joo
<fendel> millä ilveellä tuon chromen sai asennuttua? chronomiumii kun ei saa tuota adblock, tai ainakaan wiltteri.net listaa
<Kolmis> miten sais ubuntun sallimaan useemman kuin yhden firefox prosessin?
<Kolmis> fendel: eikö muka?
<Kolmis> jos adblockin saa niin pitäs kyl saada listatkin kun vaan tiedät osoitteen.
<fendel> ahaa joo löytyi, täytyy laittaa testiin tuon chronomium kun kehuvat nopeammaksi kuin ff
<Kolmis> jaahas
<Kolmis> onko flash niin kusinen ettei osaa pysyä sillä näytöllä missä selain on?
<allu2> fendel: ? kyllä mulle ihan hyvin asentu adblockkiin chromiumissa tuo wiltteri.net lista
<fendel> Joo sain laitettua nyt
<allu2> en osaa sanoa kauheaa area ff ja chromium välilla nopeudessa mutta toi gnomen epiphany selain tuntuu tosi nopeelta :)
<allu2> eroa*
<fendel> Niinkö? Täytyy melkein kokeilla
<allu2> varjopuolena tulee sitten pluginien vähyys
<fendel> Niin lubuntusa oli uusin versio 11.10? Asensin näköjään 11.04 ja nyt tarjouaa tuota uusinta
<allu2> heh niin käy joskus :)
<fendel> Niin joo, tuon silverlight/moonlightin kans mulla oli ongelma. Se pitäisi päivittää uudempaan
<fendel> Miten tuo onnistuu?
<Myrtti> jos tarkoituksena on saada MTV3:n nettisisällöt toimimaan päivityksellä, niin voin jo tässä vaiheessa sanoa että tuskin onnistuu
<fendel> Juu tuohan se tarkoitus oli
<Myrtti> http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/moonlight-list/2011-December/001392.html
<Myrtti> uusimpien Silverlight-versioitten kaikkia komponentteja ei avattu joten niitä ei pystytty lisäämään Moonlightiin
<mjr> siellä on kai DRM:ää jota ei mikään vapaa saakaan tukea
<Kolmis> olis kyl hyvä kun kaikki vaan siirtys käyttää html5
<Kolmis> ei tarviis säätää turhaan.
<mjr> olis
<fendel> mikäs noista adoben paketeista piti ladata että sai flash playerin toimii?
<mjr> mainittakoon täälläkin muuten että youtube näyttäis nykyään näyttävän myös mainoksia sisältävät videot, jotka ennen on rajattu html5-soittimen ulkopuolelle, tarvittaessa myös sillä
<mjr> html5-soitin ei näytä niissä vielä edes mainoksia, mutta eiköhän ne sen "korjaa" jossain välissä ;)
<Kolmis> just testailen
<Kolmis> ei kyl tunnu läheskään kaikki videot olevan vielä saatavilla html5 soittimella.
<mjr> Kolmis, tjaa-a, mulla näkyy. Ehkä se on joku testi johon mä olen sattunut osumaan ja sinä et, en tiiä.
<mjr> (oletko logannut sisään ja laittanut html5:n päälle sieltä erikseen?)
<Kolmis> siis tos pitää osallistua siihen testiin että saa ne näkymään suoraan
<Kolmis> muuten urliin lisäämällä &webm=1
<Kolmis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1ODLau7eVY&feature=context&context=G2969667FAAAAAAAAAAA&webm=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MvyCyY -> What is Ubuntu?      - YouTube
<Kolmis> saatko tosta html 5 version?
<teamahma> Terve, ajattelin tulla tänne oikein kysymään. Että miten saan asennettua lubuntun tilalle ubuntun puhtaana (usb tikulta) kun on myös windows 7 dual boottina
<mjr> Kolmis, joo
<Kolmis> mrlt: miten ihmeessä
<Kolmis> muuttuko linkki mitenkään?
<mjr> Kolmis, se näyttää ensin sen flash-placeholderin sekunnin verran ja sitten vaihtaa sen html5-playeriin. Onko sulla jotain javascript-blokkeja?
<Myrtti> jos lohdutusta haluaa tohon mtv3-tilanteeseen niin voi aina lämmitellä siinä että ei erikseen maksa siitä sisällöstä mitä nimenomaan mtv3 tuottaa
<Kolmis> ei oo päällä
<Myrtti> luulen että Netflixistä maksavia risoo enempi
<teamahma> Nimittäin viimeksi kun yritin samaa niin epäonnistuin jossain ja asensin kaikki uudestaan.
<mjr> Kolmis, luultavasti se flashin vaihtaminen html5:een tehdään javascriptillä, että kokeileppa vaan päälle
<Kolmis> mjr: ei auttanu
<teamahma> Mtv3 teki joo taas temput... itse en sitä käytä mutta isoäitini käyttäisi. Yritin tieten vaan asentaa sen moonlightin mutta ei toimi ei.
<worre> Onko täällä ketään joka tietäisi miten osiotaulukon pystyy korjaamaan ubuntulla?
<Kolmis> kun otin flashplugarin pois käytöstä niin tarjoo html5
<mjr> ah, no niin, tietysti
<mjr> jos sulla on se flash niin ne preferoi näyttää sillä koska siinä tulee ne mainokset ;)
<Kolmis> vimeossa ei taida olla html5 tukea?
<Kolmis> h.264 videotuesta sanoo
<Kolmis> saakohan tota jotenkin firefoxiin
<mjr> no ilmeisesti se näyttäis html5:llä jos olis h.264
<mjr> pensiöt
<mjr> sieltä voi sivumennen noutaa videoita get_flash_videos -skriptillä get-flash-videos -paketista
<worre> Tai edes miten sais tiedostot pois kovosta?
<teamahma> Gpartedilla voit tuota osiotaulua säädellä
<teamahma> worre, mutta varo sitten että tiedät mitä teet.
<teamahma> Siis pakettivarastosta gparted
<worre> No tähän mennessä sain mun vanhan Linux osion näkymään gpartedilla mutta mun 2 ntfs osiota on vieläkin yhtenä kappaleena.
<worre> Ne jostain syystä vain yhdistyivät ja ne pitäisi saada takaisin erilleen.
<fendel> Oliko tuo compiz lubuntussa oletuksena päällä? Miten sen sai pois
<tale> fendel: Ei se Lubuntussa ole päällä.
<fendel> Ok hyvä
<tale> fendel: Noita valitaan sisäänkirjautumisruudussa, siinä on kuvake josta pääsee istunnon asetuksia säätämään.
<fendel> Juu, miten sain tuohon chromiumiin flashin asennettua?
<tale> fendel: Eikös Flash ole siinä valmiiksi?
<tale> fendel: Tarkista katsomalla sivua http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YC1itB -> Adobe - Flash Player
<fendel> Onhan se kyllä siinä
<fendel> Juu katsoin nuo läpi mutta en saa asennettua oikeen
<tale> fendel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iJeyhB -> Howto enable flash support for chromium browser | Ubuntu Geek
<tale> fendel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1791989
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jaGS6J -> [lubuntu] installing flash on Chromium in Lubuntu - Ubuntu Forums
<tale> fendel: Google löytää tuommoisia.
<tale> fendel: Miten yritit sitä asentaa? Linuxeissa melkein aina tarvittava löytyy jakelun pakettivarastosta. Ubuntussa siis käynnistetään Ubuntun sovelluvalikoima ja etitään sieltä Flash player ja Flash plugin.
<fendel> Juu nyt sain ilmeisesti tuon ubuntugeekin kautta
<fendel> koitin ladata noita .rpm paketteja tuolta
<tale> fendel: Miksi?
<tale> fendel: .rpm on Red Hatin jakeluille. Käytä nyt sitä Ubuntu omaa sovellusvalikoimaa, tai Synaptic tai aptitude.
<fendel> En oikeastaan tiedä mutta sain pelaan
<tale> fendel: Ja lue nyt ihan ensiksi http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<tale> fendel: Sitten voi lukea vaikka http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<fendel> juu olen lukenut tuon ubuntu tutuksi mutta siitä on jo aikaa
<fendel> Jotain häikkää tässä on kun esim. Youtube videot pätkii full screenillä
<tale> fendel: Voi olla ettei se käytä näytönohjaimen kiihdytystä, eli huono ajuri. Silloin pelkkä suoritin ei aina jaksa kokoruutuna näyttää flashiä.
<fendel> Luultavasti ja tähän ei vielä saanut niitä ajureita, noh täytyy katsoa mitä tekee
<mjr> kyllä se radeon-ajuri osaa videota skaalata. Flash-pluginista en vanno.
<allu2> nvidiassa on se hyvä puoli ettei oo tarvinut sählätä ylimääräsiä binääri ajurien kanssa
<fendel> millä komennolla sen ajurin näki
<allu2> *lue binääri ajureiden asennus helppo ja vaivaton*
<allu2> fendel:  glxinfo | grep Open
<allu2> kö?
<fendel> lspci -nn | grep VGA <- tuolla anto tämmöisen: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] [1002:5975]
<allu2> ah ^^ aattelin ajuri = OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 285.05.09
<allu2> fendel: ootko kokeillu minitubea?
<fendel> En ole, itseasissa ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen kyseisestä ohjelmasta edes
<Worre> onko kellään mitään hajua miten kaksi yhteen sulautunutta osiota saadaan erilleen?
<allu2> Worre: yhteensulautunutta?
<Tekno_> ;
<Tekno_> :D
<allu2> Worre: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk kenties tuolla?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JDx8i7 -> TestDisk - CGSecurity
<allu2> ei sitten ylex kuuntelua voinut tämän helpommaksi tehdä ubuntulle :P "yle-dl --live http://ylex.yle.fi/radio-popup  -o - | ffplay - -vn -nodisp
<tale> Worre: Osion voi pienentää, jolloin syntyneeseen vapaaseen tilaan voi tehdä yhden osion lisää. Mutten lainkaan ymmärrä mitä yhteensulautuneet osiot on ja mitä tarkoitat "saada ne erilleen".
<allu2> tale: kenties pitäisi näkyä kaksi esim 40 ja 40 GB osiota mutta näkyykin yksi 80GB
<Tm_T> allu2: ei kai se pakko ole tehdä noin
<Tm_T> ylen nettiradioiden kuuntelu siis
<allu2> Tm_T: mulla ei toiminu se netti radio verkko sivujen kautta :S
<Tm_T> aa
<allu2> Tm_T: toimiiko sulla? mulla oli flowplayerin kohalla mustaa
<Tm_T> allu2: on ainakin tähän asti toiminut, kokeillaas
<allu2> kokeilin chromiumilla ja firefoxilla :S
<Tm_T> "stream not found" (:
<allu2> :P
<Tm_T> http://areena.yle.fi/player/index.php?channel=1&language=fi
<Tm_T> tuolla soittimella toimii
<teamahma> Miten saan käynnistimen unityyn? Siis semmosen härpäkken tonne paneeliin joka suorittaa jonkin komennon.
<Tm_T> minä tietäisin tuohon vain melko epäkäytännöllisen tavan, teamahma
<Tm_T> oletan että käytännöllisempiäkin tapoja on kuin käsin luoda .desktop tiedosto jossa se komento on mitä halutaan
<teamahma> Ainakin gnomessa sai
<teamahma> Millä näppäinyhdistelmällä pääsee kokoruutupelistä työpöydälle?
<pesasa> Käynnistät sen ohjelman. Kun se on käynnistynyt, tulee siihen vasemman reunan palkkiin sen kuvake. Klikkaat sitä hiiren kakkosnappulalla ja valitset "Keep in launcher".
<teamahma> Pesasa, joo sitä yritän, mutta en osaa poistua pelistä ilman kuin sulkemalla sen
<pesasa> Niin, vastasin tuohon käynnistinkysymykseen.
<pesasa> Kummonen peli?
<teamahma> Enemy territory
<Tm_T> mikäs se oli noissa, tabulaattori ja space, eiku joku semmonen yhdistelmä kuitenkin
<Tm_T> pelin ohjeistus taisi kertoa aika hyvin
<teamahma> Siis ikäänkuin "windows nappi", mutta olettaisin olevan "hieman" käyttäjäystävällisempi
<Worre> allu2, kiitos linkistä. nyt alkaa jo näkyä valoa tämän pimeän epätoivon tunnelin päässä.
<allu2> Worre: kiva jos auttoi :) itse tullut käytelleeksi tuon "sisar ohjelmaa" photorec:iä tiedostojen palautukseen
<Worre> suuret kiitokset allu2
<Worre> sain juuri palautettua 150gb tiedostoja
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-29
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Scribus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wJwNAR -> 2x05 Scribus - Viikon VALO #57 | Viikon VALO
<Jakke77> http://www.adressit.com/sensuuria_vastaan_avoimen_internetin_puolesta
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GK8hk7 -> Sensuuria vastaan, vapaan internetin puolesta! - Adressit.com
<hahlo> huomenta, kertooko lspci -nn | grep VGA default vga:n ensimmäisenä listauksessa?
<czr_> en ymmärrä kysymystä
<czr_> hahlo ^^
<hahlo> czr_: luin tuon netistä, ja siinä laitteessa default vga oli ensimmäisenä listattu, ainakin kirjoittajan mielestä
<hahlo> ja jäljempänä alempana oli sitten toinen
<czr_> mikä on default vga?
<hahlo> se onkin aika hyvä kysymys
<czr_> ei lspci voi tietää kumpi on "default". mitä se sit tarkoittaakaan
<hahlo> czr_: tuon luin http://cisight.com/install-amd-radeon-hd-6470m-and-solve-overheat-on-ubuntu-1110-oneiric/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/USks75 -> Install AMD Radeon HD 6470M and solve overheat on Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric | CakePHP, CodeIgniter and Web Scaling
<hahlo> itselläni on laitteessa kaksi amd radeonia, tuolla kirjoittajalla oli intel ja amd
<hahlo> minullakin lspci listaa ensimmäisenä sen heikomman ohjaimen
<hahlo> vaihtaneeko radeon ajuri sitten lennosta toisesta toiseen, vai käyttääkö vain jompaa kumpaa
<czr_> konffiksesta riippuu. en tosin tiedä miten crossfiret yms muut toimii, ehkä onnistuu suoraan yhdellä ajuri-instanssilla
<hahlo> tjoo lueskelin sitten tuollaisenkin sivun https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/o8JSK2 -> HybridGraphics - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<hahlo> tuo käyttää termiä default gpu, eikä default vga
<czr_> en hahlo noita sun linkkien osoittamia sivuja nyt lue :-). sori vain :-)
<hahlo> joo ei mitn kerroin vaan mitä google aiheesta arpoi :)
<mjr> vapaa radeon-ajuri ei ainakaan vaihtele itsestään
<hahlo> se tarvii tuota joka mainittiin jälkimmäisessä hybridgraphics linkissä?
<mjr> vga_switcheroo voi toimia joo
<hahlo> ok
<mjr> jos siinä on se hw mux
<mjr> eli jos kumpi vaan gpu voi ulostaa suoraan sinne näytölle
<hahlo> saako sen hw_mux:in selville jollakin komennolla, et onko sellainen?
<mjr> jos näytölle kommunikoidaan aina toisen näyttiksen kautta ja toinen vaan osaa rendata sen muistiin (tjsp) niin se vaatii sitten jo syvällisempää ajurimagiaa jota ei oo vielä kai tehty
<mjr> en tiiä
<hahlo> ok
<allu2> sanokaas mitä videoeditoria voi käyttää kun openshot ja kdenlive on turhan bugisia :P
<Worre> päivää
<Worre> miten grub 2 pystyy asentamaan uudelleen?
<n1ko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Kernel^> iltaa
<Myrtti> -taa
<Finnish> Mitenkähän kaffeinessa sais pakotettua jotkin kanavat näkymään, vai onko esim Liv ja The Voice pelkästään kaapelin kautta tms?
<Finnish> Kun antennin kautta mennään nyt
<Kolmis> kyl Liv ja The Voice näkyy antennissakin.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-21
<Dahlaine> kokeilimpa ohjeita, ja ei vieläkään toimi tulostin.
<Dahlaine> itseasiassa tän sivun kautta mentäessä: (http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/02/install-canon-printer-for-ubuntu-linux.html)
<Dahlaine> ilmottaapi et: "E: Pakettia cnijfilter-mp190series ei löydy
<Dahlaine> "
<jjo> katso löytyykö reposta ylipäätään mitä cnijfilter-paketteja
<Dahlaine> paria kokeilin ja ainakaan niitä ei löytynyt
<jjo> nomut jos hakee apt-cahce search cnijfilter niin palauttaako se ylipäätään mitään?
<Dahlaine> "komentoa ei löytynyt"
<jjo> niin se on apt-cache
<jjo> mutta siis suoraan repoista katsottuna näyttäisi että siellä ei ole mitään 12.10:lle
<jjo> ja 12.04:lle olisi vaan cnijfilter-common -alkuisia paketteja
<jjo> eiku ohan siellä muitakin tuolle 12.04:lle
<jjo> uusimmalle ei kuitenkaan mitään
<jjo> jos käytössä on 12.10, niin homma vaatinee hitusen puukottamista
<Dahlaine> 12.04 (.01)
<jjo> kyllä siellä repoissa on paketti cnijfilter-mp190series
<jjo> ajoitko varmasti apt-get updaten?
<Dahlaine> ajoin
<jjo> mitä tiedostossa jonka nimi alkaa: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/michael-gruz-canon- lukee?
<Dahlaine> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu precise main
<Dahlaine> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu precise main
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/T962wZ -> Index of /michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/T962wZ -> Index of /michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu
<jjo> eiku nyt tajusin
<jjo> siis tuollahan ei ole ollenkaan repoa 12.04:lle
<jjo> menin aakkosissa sekaisin
<jjo> edellinen toimiva repo oli oneiricille
<jjo> tässä tapauksessa minä vaihtaisin tuolta tiedostosta sanan precise sanaksi oneiric, ajaisin updaten ja jatkaisin ohjeiden mukaan
<jjo> jos paketti asentuu, on aika hyvät mahdollisuudet että se myös toimii
<jjo> jos paketti ei asennu/toimi, niin tuota muutosta tarvitaan silti ;)
<Dahlaine> sinänsä mielenkiintosta et paketti asentu 10 versiossa mut 12 versio heitti sen vekeen
<jjo> siis voi olla, että ko tyyppiä ei vaan ole aikoihin napannut paketoida noita
<jjo> tai vaikka nappaisikin, niin elämässä on muuta tärkeämpää
<jjo> jos edes on elossa
<jjo> semmosta se on kun yksityishenkilöt paketoi
<killedwhale> Heittäkääs joku taikasana minkä voi livetikulle heittää ettei se bootetassa skannais muita kovoja kun se jumittuu rikkinäiseen ntfs-osioon
<Lynoure> Näemmä viimeisimmän kernel-päivityksen mukana meni kyky mun läppäriltä herätä suspendista... ruutu herää vain vilkkumaan mustan ja valkean välillä
<Lynoure> mitään ideaa mitä kannattaisi kokeilla tehdä? Blacklistata jotain?
<pesasa> Ei kellään satu olemaan Samsung CLP-365W -printteriä Ubuntu 12.04:n kanssa?
<pesasa> Onko sen kanssa jotain jippoja, että sen saa toimimaan vai pitäiskö toimia "heittämällä"?
<harriv> mulla on clp-325
<harriv> toimii, tosin en muista onko ubuntun omat vai samsungin ajurit käytössä
<pesasa> Ja jos on tulostanut jotain ja  päätynyt tilaan, jossa Ubuntu sanoo, että tulostin on "paused", niin miten siitä jatketaan?
<pesasa> Itse käytän KDE:ta, mutta on tädin Unityllisestä Ubuntusta kyse.
<pesasa> Hänen sähköpostistaan ymmärsin, että tulostin olisi tunnistettu ihan oikein, joten mahdollisesti ongelmana on vain pause-tila.
<harriv> play? :)
<pesasa> Joo, koetan just etsiä, mistä tommosen vois löytää. Kun en tosiaan itse käytä Unitya vakituisesti.
<pesasa> Joo, voi olla, että tuolla on esimerkiksi tulostin "disabled"-tilassa ja pitäisi laittaa ruksi "enabled"-kohtaan. Paha sanoa, kun täti on 80 km:n päässä.
<harriv> etäyhteys :)
<pesasa> Muistaakseni etäyhteys Soneran tikkuun ei ollut mahdollisuus.
<Echramath> Tunnelointikysymys...
<pesasa> :-)
<Echramath> Toimiihan se Winkkarissakin jos on jonkinlainen yhteys.
<pesasa> Se olisi kyllä ihan hyvä rakentaa tohon joku tommonen.
<harriv> teamviewer tukee linuxia
<harriv> en ole kyllä koskaan käyttänyt linuxilla
<pesasa> Täti asuu maalla (n. 10 km lähimpään kaupungin keskustaan). Sinne ei muistaakseni saanut adsl:ää ja 3G-liittymistäkin oli Elisan verkko katveessa.
<pesasa> Soneralla sitä vastoin oli 3G-tukiaseman melkein vieressä.
<Echramath> Kyl sillä sellainen etäyhteys luulis menevän, jossa näkee mitä ruudulla on.
<harriv> teamviewer on kohtuu hyvä ja helppokäyttöinen
<harriv> ja yksityiskäyttöön ilmainen
<ninnnu> Sain joskus "ilon" konffata jotain asiaa Teamviewerillä. Ei ollu ees 3G:tä kummasskaan päässä. En koske enää ikinä
<harriv> mun käytössä voittaa vnc:n helppokäyttöisyydessä
<ninnnu> varmasti on helppokäyttöinen, mutta mä vain henkilökohtaisesti vihaan kaikkia graafisia etäkäyttöhärpäkkeitä
<pesasa> Mullekin kyllä riittäisi mieluummin ssh.
<Kilpuri> Pitivi kaatuilee jatkuvasti.
<Wnt> heh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/1071209
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1071209 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "memtest86+ test #7 false positives (random number sequence error)" [Undecided,New]
<Wnt> varmaan 2 tuntia koitin kaikkia eri dimm kombinaatioita ja vaihtelin prosessoreiden paikkoja
<Wnt> sit koitin samaa usb tikkua (12.10) toisessa koneessa ja tuli sama virhe...
<_GoRDoN_> oskus "ilon" konffata jotain asiaa Teamviewerillä. Ei ollu ees 3G:tä kummasskaan päässä. En koske enää ikinä
<_GoRDoN_> eh... tässä onkin näköjään jotain uusia keybindauksia...
<ninnnu> middle-click on hyvin normaali paste
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-22
<tale> pesasa: Samsungin tulostimille on tehty ajurien asennuspaketit. http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/index.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RFUYxT -> The Samsung Unified Linux Driver Repository
<elias_a> _GoRDoN_: No sitten vain käyttämään tehokkaammin kompressoivaa etähallintayhteyttä.
<pesasa> Joo, mulla taitaakin omalla koneella olla tuolta asennettuna ajurit. Kunhan vaan älyää olla asentamatta samsungmfp-lpr -pakettia.
<pesasa> Tuo lpr-paketti asensi symbolisen linkin /usr/local/bin/lpr, joka osoitti johonkin Samsungin omaan palikkaan, joka ei kuitenkaan osannut käyttäytyä oikean lpr:n tavoin.
<pesasa> Vei hetken aikaa ymmärtää, miksi Evince printtasi, mutta Okular ei.
<elias_a> No eihän tota tavallinen erkki debuggaa millään.
<elias_a> :(
<sippis> blargh
<sippis> tietääkös kukaan miten toi mesejuttu nyt oikeen menee kun se yhdistyy skypeen
<sippis> asensin skypen tähän niin mietin pääseekös sillä kirjautumaan messengeriin vai pitääkö käyttää pidginiä edelleen...
<sippis> ilmeisesti
<sippis> plöh
<tale> sippis: Miten se skype ja mese siis menee?
<sippis> tale: jos lataa skypen ubuntuun, niin siinä ei voi käyttää messenger-tunnusta vaan messengeriä varten pitää olla perinteinen messenger ohjelma
<sippis> mikä on tavallaan ihan hanurista koska windowsissa skypessä voi käyttää messengeriä, ja kohtahan se messenger kuolee ohjelmana niin että pakko alkaa käyttää skypeä...
<tale> sippis: Ahaa. Kelpasiko pidgin messengerin korvikkeeksi?
<sippis> joo, pidgin ja muut sen kaltaiset sovellukset pystyy käyttäämään vielä messengeriä öööm, mihin asti se nyt olikaan...
<wave> kuinkahan pitkälle messenger+bitlbee combo toimii
<sippis> "Ars Technican Microsoftilta saaman vahvistuksen mukaan avointa XMPP-protokollaa käyttävät sovellukset toimivat lokakuuhun asti."
<sippis> http://fin.afterdawn.com/uutiset/artikkeli.cfm/2013/01/14/mese_poistuu_tyopoydalta_palvelu_ei_silti_lakkaa_kokonaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fPsjfy -> Mese poistuu työpöydältä, palvelu ei silti lakkaa kokonaan  - AfterDawn
<wave> no eihän tässä sitten ole mitään hätää
<PowerTux>  anyone knows why is too slow to open firefox/thunderbird print dialog ? its about 30 seconds
<n1ko> PowerTux: kuulostais dns-ongelmalta
<tale> PowerTux: This is a finnish speaking channel.
<Tm_T> eihän wlm/msn ole xmpp
<ninnnu> jooei
<anger> Joko se kanssa kuopattiin?
<wave> http://blogs.windows.com/windows_live/b/windowslive/archive/2011/12/14/anyone-can-build-a-windows-live-messenger-client-with-open-standards-access-via-xmpp.aspx
<Tm_T> ooh
<anger> Mites toi skype, siihen ei taida löytyä mitään standardia?
<sippis> no onpas hämmentävää, pidginissä kontakit ei näy online :O
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-23
<elias_a> ggggggggggbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<elias_a> Pahoittelen. 1-vuotiaani vauhdissa...
<Tm_T> elias_a: kerro terveisiä
<shanttu> jotain vikaa raudassa kaiketi on kun taas kaatui kerneli. nyt apport/kernel_crashdump kuluttaa ~30. minuuttia 100% prossua.
<shanttu> annanko apportin jatkaa vaan?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-24
<amoma> gnome terminaalin haluaa asentaa fontin
<amoma> Miten poistaa sen?
<tale> amoma: Kumman?
<Kilpuri> ?
<elias_a> tale: On tutun oloista kieltä tuo... - Ai honvai?
<ninnnu> Ihan google translatettua. Toiset haluaa kysyä täällä eikä vaikka ihan englanniksi #ubuntulla
<ninnnu> honvai ei oo ulkkariosotteista tullu
<n1ko> ei, se on samasta soneran rovaniemen ip:stä joka kerta
<n1ko> tosin äkkiäkös muksut oppii torrin käytön
<n1ko> (tosin en epäile sen olevan muksu vaan joku oikeasti hippasen eri kierroksilla käyvä)
<anger> Kannattaako noista nyt hirveästi välittää
<anger> Jos ei pää kestä tollasta niin sitten vaan /parttia kehiin
<ninnnu> tai /ignore
<Tm_T> ei ignorea saa käyttää /;
<Tm_T> mutta joo, ubuntukanavat voisi pitää senverta järkevänä ja ystävällismielisenä ettei ignoreen tarvitse kenenkään turvautua
<ighea> kestä mitä? Pzizaa masennukseen http://www.eatit.fi
<elias_a> n1ko: Ai Rovaniemen blokista? Jännä...
<Tm_T> ighea: nyt oikeasti
<ighea> Tm_T: mitä niin, viimeksi 29.12. kauheeta spämmäämistä
<Tm_T> ighea: tämä ei ole paikka mainostaa
<ighea> Tm_T: wavekin mainosti yllä julmasti windows blogia, miten tuo eroaa tästä?
 * sippis voisi kaivaa rautalangan
<Kilpuri> sippis	voisi kaivaa rautalangan  <---harjateräksen.
<anger> Hei oikeasti nyt!
<Myrtti> noh?
<anger> Lueskelin vanhoja tekstejä
<anger> Vähän turhan herkästi on herneet menossa sieraimiin
<elias_a> Kellä?
<Kilpuri> Pyyhin jo ruudun, enkä keräile lokeja.
<Kilpuri> Hiljaista on ollut, niin ei siinä mitään vahinkoa ainakaan tänään ole päässyt käymään jos joku on minun lisäkseni kirjoitellut rivin tai kaksi turhuuksia.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-25
<rhkfin> Miten komentoriviltä onnistuisi lukita 12.04 LTS-versioihin, ettei ehdottelisi väliversioita?
<rhkfin> siis että ehdottaa ainoastaan LTS-päivityksiä?
<mjr> editoi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades -tiedostosta Prompt=lts
<Tm_T> rhkfin: crossposting, aijai
<rhkfin> mjr: kiitos!
<rhkfin> Tm_T: joo, sori..
<Tm_T> eihätiä, määrissä alkaa sitten jo syömään miestä, naista, sekä muita
<rhkfin> toki
<Myrtti> en kykene sanoin kuvaamaan vihaa ja kiukkua jota tällä hetkellä tunnen Danskea kohtaan.
<Myrtti> onnistuin ryssimään siskon koneesta sen jumperin Javan jotenkin
<tale> Myrtti: Eilen en saanut Dansken javaa myöskään toimimaan, vaikka minkä javan pistää se valittaa aina liian vanha java tai tietoturvaton java.
<tale> Myrtti: Danske Bankin kanssa siis nimenomaan. Epäilen Danskella on javat sekaisin.
<Myrtti> joo, niillä on siitä ilmoituskin siellä kirjautumisruudulla
<Myrtti> mutta sain sen jo kerran ohitettua, nyt se itkee että koko liitännäinen on kadonnut
<ninnnu> Pankin vaihto on ihan hyvä ratkaisu.
<Myrtti> on, jos siihen pystyy
<Myrtti> kiitos neuvosta, olenkin sen jo kuullut kuuden vuoden aikana useasti.
<ninnnu> Dansken kanssa voi kyl hätäratkaisuna käyttää sitä mobiili-webbipuolta
<Myrtti> joo, sisko vaan oli ostamassa VR:n lippuja, siinä ei paljoa auta
<ninnnu> joo'o
<mjr> tekijänoikeusaloitteessakin on kuulunut ihmisiltä murinaa danske bankin toimivuutta kohtaan allekirjoituksen fasilitaattorina
<mjr> (on se tiemmä joillain kuiten toiminutkin)
<pesasa> Krhm. Sampo Pankki otti Dansken systeemit käyttöön kohta viisi vuotta sitten. Itse en olisi noin kauaa kitkutellut.
<Myrtti> pesasa: kiitos kysymästä, sain syyskuussa maksettua opintolainani jota olen työttömänä ollessakin maksanut 200€:n kuukausitahtia että pääsen henkilökohtaisesta Danskevankeudestani eroon. Kuusi vuotta sitten pankkeja kilpailuttaessani kaikki pankit sanoivat että Sammosta opintolainan siirto muualle ei onnistu. En myöskään halua ruveta valtakirjataisteluun äitini kuolinpesän tilien kanssa, enkä ole yrityksistäni ...
<Myrtti> ... huolimatta saanut siskoa vaihtamaan pankkia.
<pesasa> Juu, toki toki. Ymmärrän, että lainojen vaihtamiset ei onnistu tai ole helppoja.
<Myrtti> lisäksi vaikutuksille altis siskontyttäreni otti nyt itse opintolainaa Danskesta, joten kyllä se perheen Ubuntu-tukena olevalle tarkoittaa sitä että sitä verenpaineenkohottavaa pankkia ei voi edelleenkään jättää huomioimatta
<pesasa> Mutta siis tarkoitan, että ihmisellä voi olla myös useampia tilejä eri pankeissa.
<Myrtti> juu voi
<Myrtti> sitä päivää odotellessa
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi, jos on ongelmia tunnistautumisessa Dansken kanssa, niin voi hankkia vaikka sen S-pankin tilin, josta ei tarvitse maksaa palvelumaksuja. Vaikka pitäisi siellä vain 5 € rahaa vaan tunnistautumista varten.
<pesasa> Kahden tilin pitäminen eri pankeissa ei välttämättä ole muutenkaan hömö idea. Nimim. pankkikortin siru hajosi muutaman päivän ennen ulkomaanmatkaa.
<Kilpuri> Joo. On minullakin tili Danske Bankissa, mutta en käytä sitä mihinkään.
<Kilpuri> No on sinne tullut vähän rahaa jostain, mutta ne saa sieltä pois käymällä automaatilla / maksamalla kortilla.
<Kilpuri> Se on toinen juttu, että muutaman firman rahoja on noissa pankeissa. (en pysty paljoa vaikuttamaan)
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mun on pakko käyttää Oraclen reikästä Javaa Dansken paskeen takia mm. työajan kirjaukseen tunnistautuessa.
<pesasa> elias_a: Eikö mikään muu pankki kelpaisi?
<elias_a> Olen jo informoinut työnantajaa siitä, että mielestäni en voi enää sitoutua työsopimukseen kirjattuun salassapitovelvoitteeseen kun käytetään noin reikäisiä softia.
<pesasa> Vai onko jostain työnantajan tunnuksista kyse?
<elias_a> pesasa: Käytän Tapiolaa, joka ei ole kyseisessä palvelussa tuettu.
<elias_a> Työnantaja tarjoaa vain Dansken paskeen.
<pesasa> Vain? No se onkin saavutus.
<elias_a> Niin että tarjoaa jotain? :P
<elias_a> Hah - Mäsä on kusessa ja maikkarin uutiset uutisoi asian niin, että ennätystulos....
<tale> elias_a: Ennätyksiä on monenlaisia. Suuria ja pieni.
<elias_a> Porvarimedia :)
<Myrtti> nohnoh, lapset
<elias_a> Pöh
<elias_a> Pitääkö mennä toiselle kanavalle sanomaan että Nokia sai mitä tilasi huoraluureineen? :P
<pesasa> Javaan liittyen: Oli hauska lueskella tän viikon valoa varten tuota Ingon Avointa Elämää. Kirjoitettu n. kahdeksan vuotta sitten. Pohti siinä mm. sitä, miten Java on suljettu ja tarvittaisiin avoin vaihtoehtoinen toteutus. Spekuloi, että joko tuo kohta saadaan.
<pesasa> 'Javankin kanssa on vain ajan kysymys, ennen kuin Open Source -vaihtoehdot korvaavat Sunin "virallisen" Javan. Javaa odottaa sama kohtalo kuin C- ja C++ -kieltä, jossa Free Software Foundationin GCC on jo pitkään ollut standardi, johon kaupallisten pelureiden suljettuja vaihtoehtoja verrataan.'
<elias_a> pesasa: Saakuri sentään - olipa mainio visio!
<elias_a> Pitää varmaan soitella Henrikille ja kysyä mitä kuuluu.
<pesasa> Muutenkin tuo kirja oli loistavaa luettavaa näin 8 vuotta kirjoittamisen jälkeen. Sopivasti historian kertausta ja toisaalta kiva vertailla, mitä on tapahtunut noiden vuosien aikana.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi tuossa vaiheessa oli OpenOffice.org aika uusi juttu. Ja nyt ollaan siirrytty jo LibreOfficeen.
<elias_a> Pitääpä lukea uudestaan.
<czr> hingon kanssa heittany lappaa aiheesta joskus. ihan hyvan kirjan kirjoitti aikoinaan kyl
<czr> (oltiin samassa duunissa silloin, ja kirjan jyvanenkin lahti jostain sielta)
<IhqTzup> Hyvä kirja.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-26
<tabasko> hmm, steam valittaa ettei pelejä voi asentaa home kansioon koska filesystem ei oo exec
<ninnnu> Mounttaa se ilman "noexec"-parametria?
<ninnnu> "mount|grep home" kertoo miten se on nyt mountattu...
<tabasko> /dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
<tabasko> taitaa olla steamin sekoilua, päivitin niin nyt kyllä pelit pelaa
<Echramath> Toimiiko se jo?
<ninnnu> on toiminu jo pitkään
<Echramath> Hmmm, sukurutsaprinssipelissä pingviinin kuva.
<Echramath> Alkaa polttaa jo.
<rhkfin> Päivitin 11.10 -> 12.10 ja muuten meni lupaavasti mutta tällainen riesa jäi: http://pastebin.com/9wYYG8yK
<rhkfin> tuolibwineffects1abi2 on 11.10:n aikainen, 12.04 tarjoaa abi3:n
<rhkfin> joka on jo asennettu näköjään
<rhkfin> toi /var/lib/dpkg/info/libkwineffects1abi2.postrm on selkeesti rikki, ei kenelläkään löytyis sitä lainaks?
<jjo> miks sitä lainaan tarvitsis? onko se niin rikki ettei siitä saa mitään selvää?
<rhkfin> jjo: alusta näyttäis puuttuvan jotain: http://pastebin.com/KgwDp3xg
<rhkfin> Blockin pitäis varmaan alkaa mutta tavaraa uupuu
<rhkfin> abi3.postrm on 7 rivin skripti, siitä ei ole oikein apua
<jjo> erikoista. no mut siis joka tapauksessa tuo tiedostohan on siinä alkup asennuspaketissa
<rhkfin> Njaa, tuohan on ihan totta..
<rhkfin> sieltä sen saanee kaivettua..
<jjo> hakee paketin ja purkaa vaan sen, siellähän se möllöttää
<rhkfin> Itseasiassa ei näyttäis möllöttävän
<rhkfin> sinänsä fiksun yksinkertainen ratkaisu
<rhkfin> Sieltä löytyy postrm joka on tuollainen 7 rivin skripti kuten kolmosessakin
<rhkfin> Jos koittaisi sillä.. ..
<rhkfin> vau
<rhkfin> näyttäisi että poistaminen onnistui
<rhkfin> KOrvasin siis tuon rikkinäisen setin kolmosen .postrm:llä jonka oleellinen sisältö on ldconfig
<rhkfin> Kiitos :)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/UNetbootin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GBE2aL -> 3x05 UNetbootin - Viikon VALO #109 | Viikon VALO
<away> no tota olen kyllä aina itse käyttänyt :P
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-27
<xirtoth> moro, kellään mitään hajua voiko ubuntuun asentaa jotain intelin gpu ajureita. ei oikeen tunnu käynnistyvän mitkään pelit tms
<Echramath> Luulin että se avoin ajuri toimii sillä paremmin...
<xirtoth> jaa.. ok. ehkä sitten parempi olla räpeltämättä enempää
<mjr> Intelin gpu-ajurit tulevat oletuksena mukana, koska ne ovat vapaat.
<Echramath> Mikä versio sulla on Ubuntusta?
<xirtoth> ok. pitää kattoo jos sais ton pöytäkoneen toimiin. koittanu 2 eri psu, eri muisteja, 3 eri näytönohjainta. nyt on toinen kovalevy. katotaan jumittaako.
<xirtoth> ihan sama onko windows vai linux siinä aina tulee freeze tai crash
<xirtoth> ainoo mikä jäljellä on emo. jota kyllä epäilen vahvasti että se on se
<mjr> tuolta voi saada 12.04:lle ja 12.10:lle hieman uudemmat ajuriversiot jos huvittaa urheilla päivitetyn X:n ja Mesan kanssa: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Qfddd6 -> Updated and Optimized Graphics Drivers : Oibaf
<mjr> (epävirallinen)
<xirtoth> joo viimeks ku urheilin, ni sain senverran sekasin koko koneen, että piti asentaa uudestaan :D
<xirtoth> mikään linux expertti :)
<xirtoth> mites muuten radeon driverit.. tossa toi toinen kone tulilla. jossa on radeon näytönohjain, ei ainakaan vielä oo kaatunu.. voisko jopa olla että kovalevy oli paskana vaan
<Kilpuri> xirtoth:  No kokeilithan sillä asennuslevyllä?
<tale> xirtoth: Aja muistitesti jos kone kaatuilee.
<xirtoth> siis mä oon kokeillu windows, linux, kahella eri powerilla, 3 eri näytönohjaimella. nyt on toinen kovalevy menossa
<xirtoth> nyt laitoin vaan 2x512 muistia kiinni ja eri kovalevyn, ei oo kaatunu viä
<xirtoth> asensin tohon nyt ton kubuntu
<xirtoth> jos ny ei pelitä, ni sit ainoo mikä voi olla paskana on emo
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-20
<tewdin> milläs tavalla alsan tietyn laitteen voi merkata simple screen recorderin mikrofonin kohtaan silleen, että saisi äänet siitä
<tewdin> pulse + x506 ainakin pistää +5% nopeamman äänenn
<SuomiPoekaa> Voiko joku kertoa kuinka teen tän käytännössä? http://www.lagspike.com/tutorials.php?id=164
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/5fihQV -> Converting a Mirror's Edge map to UDK
<tewdin> mites monopricen tuki? kynä ei toimi normisti ja viimeinen paketti ois vanhalle ubuntulle. ei taida uudelle olla tukea? wizardpen?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-21
<Training> Asennanko ubuntun miniläppärille?
<Training> ei sitten
<Mikaela> Olisit voinut odottaa hetken kauemmin…
<jaywink> :D
<puhuri> mikäs on paras versio miniläppärille
<Sysi> samalla lailla spekseistä riippuen ku muillekki koneille
<pesasa> Itse olen tykännyt Ubuntu-pohjaisesta ElementaryOS:stä, mutta makuasia.
<robotti^> pesasa: joo, se on ihan kiva
<Sysi> mää pyrin välttelemään kaikkia forkkeja, ubuntu on just ja just saatu vähän enemmän työpöytätoimivaksi ku debian ja se pysyy ihan hyvin kasassa mutta kaikkia sen forkkeja kohtaan on syvä epäilys
<robotti^> mulla on kyllä asennettuna tässäkin koneessa elementary os, ubuntu, arch, mint linux
<robotti^> Sysi: ihan hyvältä toi mint on tuntunut
<Sysi> min on kehittyny parina viime vuotena vissiin aika paljo, mutta se ei tarjoa mitää mitä mää haluaisin
<pesasa> ElementaryOS on käsittääkseni aika perus-Ubuntu, mutta omalla käyttöliittymällä, joka on Unityyn verrattuna kivan paljon kevyempi ja pienellä näytöllä nätisti pois tieltä.
<Sysi> mää käytän xfceä
<harriv> pesasa: suosittelisitko anopille? :)
<pesasa> En ole koestanut tuollaiseen käyttöön. Oma 3 vuotias osaa kyllä Youtuben verran käyttää. :-)
<pesasa> harriv: Mutta miksei.
<Sysi> äiti on käyttäny vuosia xubuntua
<Sysi> mää en oo vielä ihan varma haluanko mää varmasti käyttää tätä netflix- ja pelikoneessa vaikka moni juttu onki kivemmin ku windowsilla
<pesasa> Itse parin viikon päästä alkavan Linux-kurssin takia olen viime päivinä testaillut muutamien distrojen live-levyjä ja Mint Cinnamonilla vakuutti kyllä.
<pesasa> Kurssia silmällä pitäen koostinkin opiskelijoille jaettavaksi dvd-levyn, jossa on bootattavissa 11 distron live-/asennuslevy.
<Sysi> mää en koskaa tykänny vanhasta gnomesta enkä usko että cinnamon ois paljao parempi
<Sysi> aika monet vissiin tykkää kyllä
<jjo> cinnamon on paljon parempi
<jjo> mut on siinä paljon samaa
<pesasa> Cinnamon käyttöliittymänä on työpöytänä itse asiassa aika kivan oloinen. Gnomen dialogit toki hiertää silti.
<jjo> riippuu vähän mitä työpöydältään kaipaa
<pesasa> Itse olen vakiintunut KDE-käyttäjä.
<jjo> ja siis oletan että ne on gtk:n dialogeja eikä gnomen, kun cinnamon ei neää riipu gnomesta lainkaan
<pesasa> Jaa, voi olla.
<pesasa> Gnome 3 on kyllä itselle ollut aika hämmentävä kokemus, mitä olen pari kertaa sitä testannut.
<Sysi> KDE on ainoa joka tarjoais mulle varsinaisesti jotaki mitä voisin kaivata mitä xfce:en ei saa, mutta sen kanssa on aina hämäriä pikkuvikoja
<Sysi> gnome-shell on paljo selkeämpi kuitenki ku unity
<pesasa> Sille dvd:lle ahdoin siis live-levyt seuraavista: Debian, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, ElementaryOS, Linux Mint Cinnamonilla, Linux Mint KDE:llä, Damn Small Linux, System Rescue CD, Clonezilla ja TinyCore.
<Sysi> ei yhtää xfce:ä :/
<pesasa> Valitettavasti.
<Sysi> defaulttisetupilla siinä ei kyllä ookkaa mitää erikoista
<pesasa> Xubuntun olisin voinut laittaa, mutta loppui tila.
<pesasa> Sysi: Kyllä mä kallistuisin ennemmin Unitynkin puoleen kuin Gnome-shelliin. Gnome-shellissä tavallaan ihan ok ajatuksia kai, mutta kokonaisuus vaikutti ainakin itselle jotenkin... kömpelöltä.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi avoimet ohjelmat eivät olleet suoraan mitenkään näkyvissä vaan piti ottaa esiin se, mikä sen tilan nimi on, jossa näkyvät työpöydät, ohjelmien kuvakkeet ja kaikki ikkunat.
<Sysi> helppohan se on yhtä nappia painaa
<pesasa> Mitä nappia?
<Sysi> näytön kulmassa olevaa tai superia
<Sysi> unityssä on ryssitty palkissa oleva valikko piilottamalla kategoriat jos ei oo hiiri sen päällä ja valikko on ihan kauhea jos käyttää jotenki muuten ku hakuboksina
<Sysi> hakuboksinakaa ei oo kummonen ku pitää hakata nuolinäppäimiä niin paljo että pääsee mihin haluaa
<pesasa> Totta. Olen huomannut, miten usein vähemmän tietotekniset ihmiset eivät edes löydä valikkoa.
<pesasa> Tai välttämättä tietoteknisetkään, jos eivät tiedä, missä valikko on.
<pesasa> Itse en ole muutenkaan tykännyt tuosta Mäkkimäisestä ajatuksesta, että aktiivisen ikkunan valikko on koko näytön yläpalkissa.
<Sysi> mää oikeastaan tykkään siitä
<pesasa> Johtuu varmaan osittain siitäkin, että itse tykkään pitää päällä focus-follows-mouse-asetusta.
<Sysi> dockit ei taas oo mun juttu, ainakaa ku useimmat on niin huonoja
<pesasa> Sen kanssa yläpalkkivalikko on pelkkää haistattelua.
<Sysi> mää en oo tottunu tuohon ikkunoiden automaattiaktivointiin, vaikka se oikeastaan oin ihan kätevä
<pesasa> Itse olen käyttänyt sitä varmaan toistakymmentä vuotta.
<pesasa> Jostain fvwm2:sta alkaen.
<Sysi> se ei välttämättä toimis mulla ku tykkään aukoa terminaaleja pikanäppäimellä
<pesasa> Mulla on Yakuake terminaaleja varten. :-)
<Sysi> saako sitä käytettyä kolmena niin että näkyy ainaki kaks samaan aikaan?
<Sysi> vois tietenki käyttää kolmea vastaavaa softaa eri pikanapeilla..
<pesasa> No siinä on tabit ja splittailu.
<pesasa> Näkyvissä olevaa tabia saa splittailtua vaaka- ja pystysuunnassa.
<puhuri> joskus auto-focuksen kanssa ("sun mouse") on ihmeissään moni-ikkunaisten sovellusten kanssa. Esim. libreofficen tyyli-ikkunaan menee väärin jos alla olikin toinen dokumentti
<puhuri> ikkunoinen aktivointi klikkaamalla on jotenkin windowsmaista
<pesasa> No joo, Gimpin moni-ikkunaisen tilan kanssa kannattaa kanssa olla varovainen, ettei jotkut toiminnot mene väärälle kuvalle.
<Sysi> mulle riittää epä-windowsmaisuutena se että scrollaus toimii järkevästi eikä tarvi tuplaklikkailla
<pesasa> :-)
<pesasa> Windows + skrollaus auts!
<puhuri> gnome3:ssa sovellsuten ryhmittelyn kanssa joutuu joskus säätämään että saa esim. halumansa terminalin ja selaimen näkyviin samaan aikaan
<Sysi> windosilla toimii scrollaus ku aasentaa wizmousen
<Sysi> gnome-shellissä ikävin on vakio alttabaus joka ei ota kaikkia ikkunoita
<Sysi> olikohan unityssäki tuo
<jjo> mäkissäkin on tuo
<puhuri> sinänsä se alt-tab ja alt-§ (saman sovelluksen ikkunat) on muuten, mutta ikävän pienenä sovellusikkunat niin joutuu arvaamaan mikä niistä kymmenestä selainikkunasta on oikea
<puhuri> tai terminaalista kun kuitenkin näytöllä olisi tilaa levittää isommaksi
<Sysi> mää käytän xfce:lläki pikanäppäintä työpöydän ikkunalistan aukasemiseen koska se on parempi ku alttab
<jjo> tottumiskysymys lie
<Sysi> eiku siinä on isompi teksti ja kaikki kerralla näkyvissä tekstinä
<Sysi> tai ehkä ei isompi mutta kaikkien koko otsikkoteksti kuitenki, työtiloittain jaoteltuna
 * Mikaela oli kertomassa wizmousesta, mutta huomasi, että se mainittiin jo.
<Sysi> sillä ei toiminu ikkunan aktivointi rullaamalla tosin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-23
<Nakkel> Heitetään haavia tännekkin: rautainen MySQL taitaja ja levyjärjestelmiä (paskana olevat fs:t / raidit) tuntevat sais hommia. Rahaa vastaan.
<paww_> Nakkel: varmaan joku mysql-supporttilafka osaisi autella?
<Kilpuri> Miten se taas tehtiinkään, että asia ohjautuu /var/www  ------>home/kilpuri/public_html/
<jjo> niin siis että käyttäjien html-kotihakemistot toimivat, vai että koko serverin juuri on jonkun kotihakemistossa?
<jjo> ja mistä serverisoftasta on kyse?
<Kilpuri> apache2. Meinasin, oikeastaan sitä, että minulla on kotisivu omassa html-kotihakemistossani. Voisihan se muuallakin olla.
<jjo> niin siis edelleen mulle on epäselvää, pitääkö sen koko serverin juuri olla siellä vai vaan omat sivut
<jjo> siis sivut.fi vai sivut.fi/~kilpuri/
<Kilpuri> .../home/juha/public_html/kilpuri_start.html    <---siis minä en ole ostanut domainia.
<Kilpuri> meinasin tota dy.fi juttua käyttää
<Kilpuri> http://89-166-111-74.bb.dnainternet.fi/    <--tämä ei ole minun sivuni, mutta tähän malliin.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/YLZfdQ -> Raspberry Pi
<Kilpuri> http://sininenankka.dy.fi/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/rbrpY8 -> Ankkaserver - Etusivu
<jjo> niin eli haluat siis että webbipalvelimesi etusivu sijaitsee sinun kotihakemistossasi?
<Kilpuri> just
<jjo> no, se onnistuu joko muokkaamalla apachen konffia tai korvaamalla /var/www:n symlinkillä joka osoittaa haluamaasi paikkaan :)
<Kilpuri> Just niin, mutta sen symlinkin kanssa nyt ei järki kulje
<jjo> konffi on varmaan hakemistossa /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Kilpuri> Joo. käyn koiran kanssa ulkona ja mietin uudestaan.
<pesasa> Mutta miksi haluaisit webbipalvelimen juuren kotihakemistoosi?
<pesasa> Itse antaisin juuren olla, tuolla /var/www:ssä ja laittaisin vaan itseni sopivaan ryhmään, jolle antaisin oikeudet kirjoittaa tuonne.
<pesasa> Voi sinne kotihakemistoon sitten tehdä symbolisen linkin, joka osoittaa tuonne, jos haluaa.
<pesasa> Itse en sotkisi public_html:ää tuohon, kun sen ajatus on kuitenkin olla se web-userdir, eli se, mitä näkyy osoitteessa omatsivut.dy.fi/~kilpuri .
<pesasa> Jos userdirin haluaa ottaa käyttöön, onnistuu se (Ubuntussa) ottamalla Apachen userdir-moduuli käyttöön komennolla "sudo a2enmod userdir" ja käynnistämällä Apache uudestaan komennolla "sudo service apache2 restart".
<jjo> ihmiset haluavat tehdä hassuja juttuja
<Kilpuri> pesasa:  Kiitos. Ajattelin jotenkin väärinpäin.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-24
<puhuri> yksi syy haluta palvelimen juuri pois /var/www:stä on varmuuskopiointi - var-hakemistoa en yleensämvarmuuskopioi (pl /var/mail postipalvelimessa)
<puhuri> web-sivut on muölamyleensä /home/sivusto (jolloin /home-partition varmuuskopiointi/säilyttäminen riittää)
<puhuri> tai sitten /srv-hakemiston alla, etenkin jos ovat pakettihallinnan ulkopuolisia wiki- tai cms-alustoja
<pesasa> puhuri: No tuo on tietty kiinni ihan siitä, mitä on käskenyt varmuuskopioida.
<puhuri> toki, samoin yksi syy on, että /var-partitio ei ole kovin iso - esimerkiksi tyypillisesti itselläni on (virtuaali)koneessa aika pieni (2G) standardi systeemilevy ja varsinaiset datalevyt on liitetty sitten käyttötarkoituksen mukaan /home, /srv, /m tms jos tuo ei riitä
<peltsian> Terve
<peltsian> Viittiikö joku vastata pariin kysymykseen Ubuntuun liittyen?
<peltsian> Että tarviiko Ubuntun asentamiseen cd-levyä?
<Echramath> Ei, mutta se usb-bootti ei välttämättä onnistu joka koneessa.
<Echramath> Just kokeilin niin ei se vaan toiminut vaikka piti. Uhrasin jossain nurkassa olevan cd-r-lätyn sitten.
<peltsian> Okei
<peltsian> Mulla meinaan xp sekos täysin
<peltsian> Se on ihan _helvekon_ hidas
<peltsian> Ja on juntturassa ja lagii perkeleesti
<Echramath> Eiku uusinta Ubuntua ei vissin voi asentaa cd:ltä. Image on niin suuri että tarvii dvd:n
<peltsian> Onkohan mulla tollasta levyä
<peltsian> Tiiättekö toimiiko Game Maker ubuntussa?
<Echramath> Winehq:n mukaan joku versio joo.
<peltsian> Kävisköhän 8 Pro?
<mjr> (voi olla aina vähän säätöä noiden windows-ohjelmien kanssa, mut voi joskus olla olemattakin)
<shanttu> Oon käyttänyt usbilta boottaamiseen http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<shanttu> boottaa sen plop-cd:n ja sitten valitsee että boottaa usbilta
<mjr> kas. peltsian tosin tipahti juuri.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-25
<puhuri> törmänyt eroihin tikuissakin, yhdeltä DeLockin(?) minitikulta ei suostunut buuttaamaan käytännössä mikään vaikka muilla tikuilla toimivat
<puhuri> olisi ollut vain näppärä pitää kiinni koneesa
<JarkkoE> Terve
<JarkkoE> Pystyisikö Ubuntua asentamaan tietokoneelle ilman CD-levyä?
<JarkkoE> Koska tässä koneessa on CD-asema vioittunut, eikä se havaitse levyjä, joita siihen laitetaan
<Kilpuri> riippuu koneesta, jos boottaa tikulta niin onnistuu.
<UrB> useimmat kai pystyvät tuohon
<Kilpuri> joku muu voi neuvoa paremmin, itse ostin joskus ulkoisen cd-aseman. Mutta en pelkästään Linuxin asennusta varten. Tikultahan noita nykyisin asennetaan ja kannetaan sitä tikkua mukanakin.
<JarkkoE> Ai muistitikkua?
<Echramath> Onko se verkkoasennus nykyään miten mystinen konffattava?
<Echramath> Siis PXE-bootti+
<Kilpuri> Minulla oli joskus jotain hankaluutta boottaavan tikun tekemisessä vaikka kuinka luin ohjeita, kyse oli kuitenkin ainoastaan omasta tyhmyydestäni.
<pesasa> JarkkoE: Joo, usb-muistitikku.
<JarkkoE> Okei
<JarkkoE> Mulla meinaan kävi aika surkeasti
<Echramath> Mä yritin sitä joskus jossain vanhassa thinkpadissa mut en vaan onnistunut.
<UrB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<Fibubot`> -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<UrB> noilla pääsee alkuun
<JarkkoE> Xp jostakin syystä alko mennä juntturaan, joten tein uudelleenasennuksen
<JarkkoE> Mutta sitten jotta voi käyttää tätä konetta, täytyy mennä Safe Modella
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Muistitikku_asennuslevyn%C3%A4
<UrB> ah, siitä oli suomeksikin ohje
<pesasa> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Fibubot`> -> How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
<JarkkoE> Normaalilla tavalla käynnistäessä se Windows logo ja se latauspalkki vaan pysyy siinä
<JarkkoE> Eikä mitään tapahdu
<Kilpuri> juu. katso että otat "oikean bittisen"  sinulla on kuitenkin 32-bittinen kone.
<JarkkoE> Okei
<Kilpuri> XP-tuki loppuu kuitenkin pian.
<JarkkoE> Jep, sen takia myös yksi hyvä syy vaihtaa
<JarkkoE> Ja jotenkin Ubuntu vaikuttaa hyvältä
<JarkkoE> En oo koskaan koittanut
<Kilpuri> Juu, se kokeileminen ei maksa mitään.
<JarkkoE> Joo
<Kilpuri> Minun piti aikanaan "vähän vaan kokeilla", että saan sitten pelastettua tietoja jumiin menneestä windowsista.
<JarkkoE> Juu : D
<Kilpuri> asensin ubuntunjohonkin liian vanhaan koneesee, eikä se toiminut oikein mitenkään. Pääsin kuitenkin vähän jyvälle jne.
<Echramath> Kyl se joo ihan jotain muuta varsinkin on kuin se XP. Ymmärrät vaan sen ettei silti ole maagisesti älyttömän nopeampi paljon nopeampi vanhassa koneessa jos käytät kuitenkin samaa erittäin lihavaa selainta esim.
<Kilpuri> juu. minun pitää etsiä joku kevyt Linuxi yhteen vanhaan koneesee. Ubuntu ei ole mikään maailman kevein, vaikka Linux itsessään onkin.
<JarkkoE> Toimiikohan uusin Ubuntu tässä HP:n 2005 vuoden koneessa
<JarkkoE> Katon jos löydän tarkempia tietoja koneesta
<ninnnu> laita Lubuntu tai joku muu kevyempi versio
<Kilpuri> JarkkoE:  Ei se kokeileminen maksa mitään, mutta saattaa se lähteä päälle, mutta todella kankeasti toimii. kerro jotain siitä koneesta, niin arvaillaan...
<Kilpuri> Juu olin just sanomassa kanssa tosta Lubuntusta. Sen Lubuntun kanssa voit sitten miettiä, että asentaisitko jonkun vielä kevyemmän.
<JarkkoE> HP Pavilion, AMD Sempron(tm) Processor, 3500+, 2.00 GHz
<JarkkoE> Tuollaiset tiedot
<JarkkoE> Täytyisi tosiaan Game Maker 8 toimia
<pesasa> Niin, ja UNetbootin oli kanssa: http://viikonvalo.fi/Unetbootin
<Fibubot`> -> 3x05 UNetbootin - Viikon VALO #109 | Viikon VALO
<Kilpuri> [11:28]	JarkkoE	Täytyisi tosiaan Game Maker 8 toimia   <--toimiikohan Linuxissa.
<ninnnu> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18769 suunnilleen
<Fibubot`> -> WineHQ  - Game Maker 8.0
<pesasa> JarkkoE: Minkähän verran muistia?
<JarkkoE> Hmm
<JarkkoE> Yritän etsiä
<JarkkoE> Mistä näkisi muistin määrän?`
<JarkkoE> 284 Gt näyttää olevan HP_Pavilion (C:) asemassa
<ninnnu> Enemmän haetaan RAMin määrää
<Kilpuri> jos nyt kuitenkin puhuttaisiin RAM muistista.
<Echramath> win+pause/break
<JarkkoE> Juu no täällä ei näy missään ramin määrä
<JarkkoE> määrää
<Echramath> Tai "mem" komentorivillä.
<JarkkoE> Joo se avaa jotain mutta sulkeutuu heti
<Kilpuri> On se siellä missä on se "muurahaisen kuva" siellä jossain missä lukee lukee "järjestelmä"( tai sinne päin)
<Echramath> Se pitää käynnistää se command prompti.
<Echramath> Jos vaan ajaa sen komennon niin se kyllä ajetaan mutta sen prompti suljetaan heti.
<Echramath> Start -> My Computer -> (oikealla napilla) Properties
<JarkkoE> 655360 bytes total conventional memory
<pesasa> "Jonka pitäisi riittää kaikille." :-)
<JarkkoE> ? :D
<Echramath> No se kertoo toki sen MS-DOS 640k siinä...
<pesasa> JarkkoE: Ei mitään. Huonoa huumoria. Jatka. Mitä lukee seuraavilla riveillä.
<Echramath> ...mää kyllä totta puhuakseen muistin että sitä olis modernisoitu XP:hen mut ei.
<JarkkoE> 655360 bytes available to MS-DOS
<JarkkoE> 627184 largest executable program size
<JarkkoE> 1048576 bytes total contiguous extended memory
<Echramath> Äh, muistin väärin, ei se kerrokaan mitään järkevää. :)
<JarkkoE> Okei
<czr> msinfo32 lienee se oikeampi komentorivityökalu tuohon
<pesasa> Ei noista DOS-tiedoista kyllä ole mitään hyötyä. :-)
<czr> ah, se on jopa puoligraafinenkin
<JarkkoE> Tuota noin
<JarkkoE> Riittääkö ihan normi muistitikku tuohon Ubuntun asennukseen?
<pesasa> Vähintään 2 gigatavua tarvitaan, eli joo.
<ninnnu> Lubuntu menee CDR:lle..
<JarkkoE> Okei
<JarkkoE> Noh
<JarkkoE> Toivottavasti en kuse asennusta sitten
<pesasa> Peukut pystyyn. :-)
<JarkkoE> Juuh : D
<JarkkoE> Täytys vaan saada tietää se RAM-muisti
<czr> msinfo32
<czr> kokeile sitä. kirjoita "suorita ohjelma"-riville toi
<czr> (oletan että sulla on XP)
<JarkkoE> Juu
<JarkkoE> Fyysistä muistia vapaana 1,1GT
<JarkkoE> Näennäismuistia 2,00 Gt
<czr> Kertooko se fyysisen muistin määrän (ei vapaana, vaan sen maksimin?)
<JarkkoE> Sivutustiedoston tila 3,29 Gt
<JarkkoE> Fyysistä muistia yhteensä: 1,536,00 Mt
<czr> ninnnu, Echramath: haettiinko tuos siis et pyöriikö (*)ubuntu tuossa raudassa vai mitä? (olin poissa)
<mjr> puolitoista gigaa ei ole ihan kauheasti nykymaailmassa, mutta kyllä sillä peruskäytössä voi pärjätä
<czr> juup. jos siitä oli kyse.
<czr> JarkkoE, mitä ubuntun varianttia olet asentamassa?
<Echramath> Asentelee vaan Faster Than Lightin ja itkee.
<czr> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu (vaihtoehtoja on monia)
<JarkkoE> No en tiiä oikeen mikä olis paras vaihtoehto tälle konelle
<JarkkoE> Pitäisi saada Game Maker 8 toimimaan normaalisti ainakin
<czr> lienee makuasia. kaikki noi variantit voi kyllä päivittää myöhemminkin jos vain tilaa on
<czr> ah. no sit kannattaa mennä sen mukaan (ja katsoa sen vaatimuksista/tuetuista versioista)
<czr> en tiedä mikä se on edes :-)
<JarkkoE> Se on pelinteko -ohjelma
<mjr> se on joku windows-softa, mikä tässä nyt eniten arveluttaa, vaikka jotkut onkin wine-toimivuutta raportoineet
<JarkkoE> Niih
<JarkkoE> Ei varmaan Xp:tä pysty lataan mitenkään uudestaan muistitikulle?
<JarkkoE> Jostakin syystä xp:n uudelleenasennus ei varmaan viety loppuun asti
<JarkkoE> Koska toimii ihan tälläin, mutta tää ulkoasu muuttu ihan vanhanaikaseks
<JarkkoE> Harmaa ulkoasu, kun ennen uudelleenasennusta oli sininen ja värit
<JarkkoE> Ja nyt tätä konetta pystyy käyttään vaan Safe Mode tilassa
<JarkkoE> Kun koneen avaa, niin tulee ilmotus, jossa kysytään, että miten haluan koneen käynnistää, niin jos laitan normaali windowsin käynnistys, niin se ei mee siitä windows logo kohdasta jossa se latauspalkki on, niin eteenpäin
<ninnnu> no toi menee jo kanavan scopesta ohi :P
<Kilpuri> Kaikkihan me olemme joskus käyttäneet windowsia, jotkut windows ohjelmat saattavat toimiakin Ubuntussa winellä. Sitä wineä nyt vaan ei pääse kokeilemaan jos ei ensin asenna jotain Ubuntua.
<JarkkoE> Joo
<Kilpuri> joo. ja se 1,5 gigaa muistia riittää siihen, että Ubuntu kyllä käynnistyy jne. Sitä voi miettiä myöhemmin, että kannattaako ostaa muistikampa tai jotain....
<JarkkoE> Okei. Pystyisikö windowsia asentaan jotenkin uudestaan ilman asennuslevyä?
<Kilpuri> JarkkoE:  Palautusosiolta, jos semmoinen on. (esimerkiksi E:- asema)
<ninnnu> ei
<JarkkoE> No mulla on HP PC Järjestelmän uudelleen asennus
<JarkkoE> Oon sen vetänyt läpi, mutta ei vaan pysty normitavalla käynnistään konetta..
<JarkkoE> Ja tää on tosiaan tällänen harmaa vanhanaikanen ulkoasuks muuttu
<Kilpuri> Kyllä sinä jostain löydät windowsin (XPn) sitä ei vaan sitten liitetä nettiin enää vapun jälkeen. Jos siis ainoa asia on toi pelinteko-ohjelma.
<JarkkoE> Siis eikö xp:llä pääse nettiin vapun jälkeen?
<ninnnu> pääsee
<ninnnu> sille vain saa sen jälkeen heikosti tietoturvapäivityksiä
<JarkkoE> ok
<Kilpuri> niin ja se muuttuu bottikoneeksi ja siytten se haittaa koko verkkoa ja operaattori laittaa sen sulki. ( no ei ehkä ihan, mutta ei paljon muutenkaan)
<ninnnu> ..ellei se ole jo bottikone..
<ninnnu> mut pointti on se että jos haluut olla yhteiskunnallisesti vastuullinen lihapulla niin kannattaa heivata se XP mäkeen viim. toukokuussa. Tai ainakin repiä se verkosta.
<JarkkoE> Jooh
<JarkkoE> Varmaan Lubuntun asennan
<JarkkoE> Harmi ku sitä ei voi suoraan vaan asentaa johonkin kiintolevylle
<czr> miksei voisi?
<czr> kiintolevylle yleensä noi jakelut asennetaankin
<JarkkoE> Siis niinkun ilman, että sitä tarvii laittaa levylle tai usb-tikulla
<czr> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<Fibubot`> -> Installing Ubuntu with the Windows installer | Ubuntu
<czr> ilmeisesti wubi:lla pystyy
<pesasa> Gnomen open-dialogin vasemmassa reunassa on se places-luettelo ja sen alareunassa plus- ja miinus-nappulat, joista saa lisättyä ja poistettua kirjanmerkkejä. Onko kellään mitään hajua, mistä nuo plus- ja miinus-ikonit tulevat. Multa nimittäin puuttuvat ne. Niiden tilalla on vaan sellainen paperiarkkia esittävä default-ikoni.
<czr> mut silloin et voi kokeilla ennen asennusta. se on se idea usb-tikulta asentamisessa tai cdr:ltä. et voi kokeilla ensin miltä se tuntuu ja sit päättää asentaako vai ei
<czr> (en ole käyttänyt wubia, mutta ehkä joku täällä on. en oikeastaan muista windowsista muuta enää kuin ipconfig)
<pesasa> Multa kenties puuttuu joku paketti, kun on Kubuntu-asennus, mutten tiedä mikä.
<JarkkoE> No oon päättänyt, että asennan sen vaikka olis kuinka huono : D
<JarkkoE> Koska hermo menee tähän xp:hen
<czr> niin no, wubi vaatii et windows toimii jotta sen voi käynnistää. sun tapauksessa ei välttis ihan .. onnistu :-)
<pesasa> Jostain muustakin ohjelmasta puuttui parista nappulasta kuvake.
<pesasa> Ei sen usb-tikun tekeminen niin hankalaa ole.
<JarkkoE> Tekeminen : D
<JarkkoE> Mitä tarkoitat ?
<pesasa> Siis boottaavan tikun tekeminen.
<pesasa> Sen cd-levyn kuvan kirjoittaminen usb-tikulle niin, että siltä voi bootata.
<JarkkoE> Okei
<JarkkoE> En ymmärrä noista mitään
<JarkkoE> Noniin
<JarkkoE> sain wubin auki
<czr> jos sun windows on rikki, niin wubin käyttö ei liene järkevää
<JarkkoE> No ei tästä saa selvää onko rikki vai ei : d
<JarkkoE> Toimii ihan normisti Safe Modella mutta ei normaalilla.
<czr> hmm
<JarkkoE> Tai siis
<czr> no, onnea matkaan sit :-)
<Kilpuri> wubin käyttö ei liene järkevää oikein missään tilanteessa, mutta jos se nyt toimii (Ubuntu toimii) jotenkin, niin voimme todeta tikun tekemisen onnistuneen.
<JarkkoE> Noniin, mä koitan onneeni
<JarkkoE> Tuun sitten sanoon, että miten kävi..
<Kilpuri> no tulet sillä Linuxilla.
<JarkkoE> Juu vie pari juttua
<JarkkoE> Ennen kun alotan
<JarkkoE> Tossa on toi Asennuksen koko juttu
<JarkkoE> Niin täytykö sitä muuttaa?
<JarkkoE> Siinä on nyt 18Gb
<JarkkoE> Ja pystyykö asennuksessa valitseen, etttä se poistaa xp:n kokonaan pois
<Kilpuri> Pystyy
<czr> jos asentaa usb-tikulta
<czr> jos asentaa wubilla niin tuskin
<czr> windowsin voi poistaa käsin linuxin sisältä sit myöhemmin jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa
<Kilpuri> jos olet asentamassa sitä windowsin sisään, niin sinähän tiedät itse sen tilanteesi kiintolevylläsi.   Itse koittaisin vaikka 40 gigalla. Toisaalta kyllä se 18 riittää. Ubuntu itsessään vie noin 8.
<JarkkoE> Okei
<Kilpuri> En muista nyt sitä wubi juttua, itse asensin ekan kerran wubina, mutta se kävi puoliksi vahingossa.
<JarkkoE> Joo nyt tuli muistitikku isältä
<Kilpuri> JarkkoE:  Joko onnistuit kokeilemaan sitä ,  siis et.
<Kilpuri> kokeile nyt ensin siltä tikulta ja mieti niitä asentamisia sitten myöhemmin.
<Kilpuri> katsot sitten kerran vielä, että olet varmuuskopioinut kaiken tarpeellisen jne. (tikulta kokeilemisessa ei vielä tarvitse tarkistaa niitä varmuuskopioita)
<JarkkoE> Joo
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen   <--luet ton vielä kerran vaikka se asentaminen onkin yksinkertaista.
<JarkkoE> Joo
<JarkkoE> Tää nyt ei näköjään havaitse tota usb tikkua
<JarkkoE> eiku löyis
<JarkkoE> löysi
<JarkkoE> noniin, meen syömään ja sitten asennan
<Kilpuri> älä asenna, KOKEILE ensin.
<JarkkoE> Noniin
<JarkkoE> Täytyy nyt valita että mikä noista
<JarkkoE> Lubuntu vai
<JarkkoE> joku muu versio
<JarkkoE> Tuoat noin
<JarkkoE> Mistä voi sen Lubuntun ladata?
<UrB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Fibubot`> -> Lubuntu/GetLubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<JarkkoE> Valitsenko tuon Standard PC?
<UrB> kyllä, 32bit
<JarkkoE> Okei
<JarkkoE> Valitsenko tallennuskohteeksi sen muistitikun?
<UrB> ensin lataat imagen, sitten luot boottavan muistitikun erillisellä ohjelmalla
<JarkkoE> Okei
<JarkkoE> Ohoh, kauankohan toi lataus kestää
<UrB> viehän se tovin kun ~800MB lataa
<JarkkoE> Juu : D¨
<JarkkoE> Ei jaksais odottaa
<JarkkoE> Puolitoista tuntia vielä
<JarkkoE> 128kt/s
<JarkkoE> Varmaan pikkasen hidas
<Kilpuri> torrentilla lataat? vai onko hidas yhteys?
<JarkkoE> Hidas yhteys : D ku pari muuta käyttää nyt samaan aikaan nettiä
<JarkkoE> Ja en lataa torrentilla
<JarkkoE> Tuskallisen hidasat
<Echramath> Onks toi mini.iso mistään kotoisin?
<UrB> ei tainnut olla ihan niin historiallinen kone - mulla itsellä oli tuo normaali lubuntu 1.5GB muistilla olleessa koneessa (Thinkpad X41) ja varsin jees toimi
<JarkkoE> No toivottavasti munkin konella toimii hyvin
<JarkkoE> Mulla on kans 1.5gb ramia
<UrB> eiköhän se toimi, SSD levy nopeutti kovasti toimintaa
<JarkkoE> Nii eikös toi Lubuntu oo  tarkotettu toimivaksi myös vanhemmille koneille, joissa on vähemmän muistia?
<UrB> juu
<JarkkoE> Okei
<UrB> muistaakseni jotain 90MB oli käytössä kun desktop käynnistyi
<UrB> eli melko vähän
<JarkkoE> Joo hyvä :;(
<JarkkoE> :) *
<JarkkoE> Muuten
<JarkkoE> Toimiiko .exe tiedostot Lubuntussa?
<Echramath> Ei sillä natiivisti voi windowsbinääriä ajaa, winellä ehkä
<Echramath> Ja vanhoja dosohjelmia nyt voi muutenkin ajella dosboxissa.
<JarkkoE> Okei
<JarkkoE> Hitto eihän tälle Ubuntulle oo mitää ohjelmia vai : D?
<Echramath> Mitä tarviit?
<ninnnu> Firefox/Chrome, Spotify, IRC
<ninnnu> mitä muuta sitä tarvii?
<Kilpuri> JarkkoE:  ensin sinun pitää tietää mitä haluat tehdä.
<JarkkoE> No Game Maker jos toimii sillä winellä ja että sais exe tiedostot toimiin
<Kilpuri> En ole vielä keksinyt semmoista asiaa jota ei löytyisi valmiista sovellusvalikoimasta (windows pelit sitten ovat oma asiansa)
<Echramath> Meinaatko niitä Game Makerilla tehtyjä pelejä tolla?
<JarkkoE> Jep
<ninnnu> Game Makerissa näköjään on Ubuntu export, mut se maksaa satasen :P
<JarkkoE> Täytyy sitte warettaa
<Echramath> Ubuntu Export? Tuuppaako se jotain dynaamisesti käännettyä poroa?
<ninnnu> todennäköisesti
<ninnnu> katoin vain mitä mikä GameMakerin kanta on Linuxiin
<ninnnu> Unityn Linux SDK:ta odotellessa..
<czr> ninnnu, ootko käyttäny unity3d:tä?
<czr> parempi puolisko kattelee sitä parhaillaan (windowsilla) ja itse vähän kattelin josko sen sais järkevästi toimimaan linuxilla mut ei oikein napannu noi säätöskriptit mitä netistä löytyy winelle
<ninnnu> czr: Jos haluut laittaa kaveriksi Blenderin niin tulee vain paha mieli jos winen kanssa alkaa tekemään
<ninnnu> kannattaa odottaa että sieltä tulee natiivi sdk
<JarkkoE> Hitto
<czr> heh, joo, voi olla. se mitä törmäsin on et exportoi autodeskille blenderistä ja sit importti voi toimiakin järkevästi
<czr> blender import unity3d:hen käyttää asennetun blenderin jotain softaa, niin se voi mennä aika pahasti rikki winellä. olettaisin
<JarkkoE> Ei vissiin toimi Visual basiccikaan?
<JarkkoE> Kun sekin on windows softa
<ninnnu> ei tod
<ninnnu> opettele Python
<ninnnu> tulee parempi mieli
<ninnnu> kaikille
<JarkkoE> Ei oo hyvää suomenkielistä opasta
<czr> http://appdb.winehq.org/ . tuolta löytyy käyttäjien raportteja kokemuksista eri windows-softien kanssa winellä eri ympäristöissä
<Fibubot`> -> WineHQ  - Wine Application Database
<JarkkoE> Joo täytyypä tsekata
<Kilpuri> Platinum Arts Sandbox Gamemaker   <--liittyykö toi jotenkin aiheeseen.
<czr> http://www.cs.tut.fi/~jkorpela/python/ suomenkielistä python-matskua löytynee tuon kautta
<mjr> jos kaipaat ubuntusta "parempaa windowsia" (ts. odotat ajelevasi windows-softia kasuaalisti), petyt
<czr> en ole itse katsonut, englanniksi lähinnä luen nykyään
<JarkkoE> No joo mutta ei oikeen muuta vaihtoehtoa ollut kuin Ubuntu
<JarkkoE> Kun XP:n tuki loppuu, niin ei sillä kannata nettiin mennä
<Kilpuri> En tunne asiaa, mutta tämä löytyy sovellusvalikoimasta: "Platinum Arts Sandbox Gamemaker-pelin teko ohjelma"
<JarkkoE> Joo löytyi tuolta Game Maker 8
<JarkkoE> Mitä kaikkea Pythonilla voi tehdä ?
<JarkkoE> Tai siis millasia ohjelmia sillä yleensä tehdään
<JarkkoE> Ja onko helppo ohjelmointikieli?
<Kilpuri> Sanovat helpoksi, sanovat myöskin, että samalla vaivalla olisi voinut opetella jonkun toisen.
<czr> python on yleinen ohjelmointikieli. eli sillä voi tehdä vähän kaikkea, mutta riippuu ongelmasta mitä yrittää ratkoa että soveltuuko se ongelmaan paremmin kuin joku toinen kieli
<czr> alunperin oli suht yksinkertainen kieli, ajan myötä tullu mukaan suht monimutkaisiakin elementtejä. eli riippuu kenen koodia lukee hyvin pitkälle
<ninnnu> Melko monet Ubuntun palaset on Pythonia ainakin jollain asteella...
<czr> toisaalta, lelukieliet on siitä ikäviä että ne ei sovellu kovin hyvin monimutkaisten asioiden hallintaan. eli riippuu vähän mitä hakee
<ninnnu> ja huomasin tossa töissä että yks kohtuullisen iso suomalainen nettipalvelu on Pythonia. En ny muista mikä, mut "jos tää menee rikki niin.."-dokut juttelivat djangosta.
<JarkkoE> No pystyisikö tekemään, esim nettiselainta?
<ninnnu> pystyy
<JarkkoE> Ja kuinka vaikeaa se olisi aloittelijalta?
<JarkkoE> Aloittelijalle*
<czr> nettiselaimen tekeminen? jos sulla on useampi vuosikymmen aikaa, niin ei kovin vaikeaa :-)
<czr> tosin siinä ajassa on maailma menny niin kauas eteenpäin että se selain olisi syntyessään jo vanhentunut
<czr> jos tarkoitat "nettiselaimen tekemisellä" jotain mikä avaa selaimeen sivun niin se on hieman eri asia
<czr> olemassaolevaan selaimeen siis
<JarkkoE> Jooh ; D
<JarkkoE> Emmä mitään nettiselainta oo tekemässäkään
<JarkkoE> Game Makeri on tosi hyvä ohjelma
<ninnnu> czr: tai sit vain ottaa jonku PySiden tai PyGTK:n ja pulttaa siihen pyWebkitin ja sit on selain..
<czr> no. niin. mut se on edelleen webkit se itse selain :-)
<czr> tai no. emmätie. ehkä.
<ninnnu> niin, mut todennäköisesti sitä tässä lopulta haettiin :P
<ninnnu> meillä fukseille aletaan ny opettamaan Pythonia
<JarkkoE> Vie 43 minuuttia niin on ladannut
<JarkkoE> Noniin nyt se on ladannut sen
<JarkkoE> Mihinköhän tuo tallennettiin
<JarkkoE> Se latas sen ja sitten tuli joku Sonicin juttua ja painoin, että rekisteröidy myöhemmin
<JarkkoE> Sitten tuli joku asema juttu
<JarkkoE> Että täytyy sulkea
<JarkkoE> Mutta en löydä sitä asennuskuvaa mistään
<JarkkoE> tai levykuva
<JarkkoE> Viittiikö joku auttaa?
<Kilpuri> katsoppa latauskansiota
<Kilpuri> tai käytä
<Kilpuri> siis käytä sitä hakua, mutta eikö windowsissakin lataukset mene latauskansioon.
<Kilpuri> eikö selaimessa ole joku kohta josta voi katsoa mihin latasi
<JarkkoE> Täälä ei oo ollenkaan latauskansiota
<Kilpuri> menikö se jo tikulle?
<JarkkoE> En tallentanut sitä sinne
<Mikaela> Echramath: Koulussa on verkkoboottia harrastettu DRBL:n kanssa, mutta vain CloneZillaa ollaan boottailtu.
<Mikaela> Verkkoselaimen asetuksissa pitäisi lukea minne se lataa. Yleensä jokin ~/Lataukset tai ~/Tiedostot tai Työpöytä. (Miten Windowsilla muuten lyhennetään kotikansio?).
<JarkkoE> Ei hittoo
<JarkkoE> Turhaan koko lataus jos ei löydy
<JarkkoE> Eikun joo
<JarkkoE> Nyt se löyty
<JarkkoE> Mitä teen sille .iso tiedostolle?
<JarkkoE> Se on siis mulla muistitikulla se tiedosto
<JarkkoE> Nyt kun yritän avata tulee: Kaikki asemat poistuvat käytöstä. Kohteen Sonic DigitalMedia Plus v7 käyttäminen tässä käyttöjärjestelmässä edellyttää asemien fyysistä irrottamista tai ainakin yhden aseman poistamista käytöstä.
<Echramath> Joku CD-poltinko se on?
<JarkkoE> Ai mikä?
<Kilpuri> eikös meidän pitänyt puhua unebootista.
<Kilpuri> mitä sinä yritit avata?
<JarkkoE> Sitä lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso tiedostoa jonka latasin
<Kilpuri> no sen ei pitäisi liittyä mitenkään mihinkään sonic digitaaleihin.
<UrB> se on varmaankin virtuaali CD/DVD asema kikkare windowsiin
<JarkkoE> Joo no en tiedä miksi tommonen tulee, latasin sen tiedoston ihan lubuntun sivuilta
<UrB> joka avaa noita levyimageja
<Kilpuri> eikä sitä oikeastan pidä avata, voit tietysti katsoa minkä nimisiä tiedostoja siellä on.
<JarkkoE> No en pysty avaan sitä just ton takia : D
<UrB> ei sitä pidä avata
<JarkkoE> Ai okei.
<Kilpuri> eikös sinulla ole muitakin mahdollisuuksia siihen avaamiseen (katsomiseen)
<Kilpuri> eikä siinä ole mitään katsomistakaan...
<UrB> vaan tuolla unetbootinilla luot boottaavan usb-tikun sen .iso filen avulla
<JarkkoE> Aa oeki
<JarkkoE> okei
<UrB> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Fibubot`> -> How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu
<UrB> tuo on toinen vaihtehto, molemmilla pääset samaan päämäärään
<Kilpuri> ai niin, eihän siellä olekkaan todellakaan, kuin se 1  .ISO ei siinä ole sitäkään vähää katsomista.
<Kilpuri> Nyt se pitää saada boottaavalle tikulle "avattuna"
<JarkkoE> Joo lataan tässä unetbootia
<JarkkoE> Eks mun kuulu ladata tuo windows versio siitä?
<UrB> kyllä
<JarkkoE> Juu
<JarkkoE> Joo nyt on unetboot auki
<gildean> suosittelen ennemmin tota: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2.exe
<JarkkoE> Eli olen valinnut Levykuva ja ISO ja valinnut muistitikulta sen lubuntu.iso filen
<gildean> helpompi ja yleensä toimii uusimmat rellut heti
<Kilpuri> JarkkoE:  Niin vai pitikö sen olla niin päin, että kiintolevyltä poltat tikulle....en nyt muista ulkoa miten se menee.
<JarkkoE> Mulla tuo tiedosto on tikulla
<JarkkoE> minkä valitsen asemaksi?
<JarkkoE> Tyyppi on USB-asema
<Kilpuri> Miksi se on tikulla, kun kerran latasit sen koneelle (kiintolevylle ja tarkoitus on polttaa se avattuna sille tikulle)
<Kilpuri> en ole ihan vakuuttunut siitä, että onnistuu avamaan ja purkamaan samaan paikkaan.
<JarkkoE> No en löytänyt sitä mistään koneelta
<UrB> kopio se sinne?
<UrB> kopioi
<JarkkoE> Juu
<Kilpuri> No nyt voit siirtää sen johonkin semmoiseen paikkaan mistä löydät.
<JarkkoE> Joo siirrän
<Kilpuri> olin minäkin ihmeissäni ekalla kerralla ja tikun kanssa monta kertaa.
<JarkkoE> Joo
<JarkkoE> Nyt kopioin sen HP Pavilion (C:):hen
<JarkkoE> Menin nyt ihan sekasin, että mitä laitan Unetboottiin
<Kilpuri> kiintolevyltä uneboottiin joka polttaa sen tikulle. (ja tekee tikusta boottaavan)
<Kilpuri> Tässä vaiheessa voitkin katsoa langattoman verkkosi salasanan ja nimen (jos siis käytät WLANia)
<JarkkoE> Juu
<JarkkoE> Tyyppi: Kiintolevy vai?
<Kilpuri> kun sitten saat sen lubuntun auki, niin voit yhdistää nettiin jne.
<JarkkoE> Boottaan koneen
<JarkkoE> Tuun takas
<JarkkoE> Joo tulin
<Kilpuri> joo. poltitko sen jutun tikulle?
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/0daedbed9a979b7f88d42afc3da8aa1f
<Fibubot`> -> 0daedbed9a979b7f88d42afc3da8aa1f.png
<JarkkoE> Odotas
<gildean> suosittelen edelleen napaamaan ton universal usb installerin, se tunnistaa lubuntunkin automaattisesti
<JarkkoE>  Mulla on tuolla nyt sellainen installaatio Ubuntu
<JarkkoE> Luvuntun
<JarkkoE> Lubuntu
<JarkkoE> Nyt poltan sen
<JarkkoE> Elikkäs
<Echramath> Mistä toi sääappletti noi lukemat repii.
<Echramath> Ei jaksais uskoa että yhdeksän astetta heittää kaupungin sisällä...
<tale> Asensin Lenovo B590 läppäriin XUbuntu 13.10. Asennus meni OK, mutta kone boottaa yhä Windows 8:n eikä löytynyt keinoa päästä GRubin valikkoon.
<tale> Kun pisti Grubin USB-muistitikulle, sitten pääsi käynnistämään Ubuntun.
<tale> Ohjeitakin oli ja seurata koitin, mutta eipä onnistunut.
<tale> Pitäisikö UEFI-bios-koneeseen pystyä asentamaan Linuxin kiintolevylle ja pääkäynnistyslohkoon?
<villisika> osaisko kukaan kertoa et onko ubuntulle mitään sovellusta millä pystyy väsäämään windows 7 asennustikun? asensin windowsin rinnalle ubuntun ja nyt ei toimi enää windows
<tale> villisika: Asensitko windowsin päälle? Jos se vaan puuttuu käynnistysvalikosta, ei ehkä ole tarpeen asentaa Windowsia uudestaan.
<UrB> tale: kyllä mulla onnistui, secure boot piti ottaa pois päältä (thinkpad yoga)
<villisika> asensin ubuntun toiselle ssd:lle.. ubuntu ollut epävakaa ja windowsi löytyy kyllä grub ista mutta kun wintoosan käynnistys logo alkaa pyöriä käynnistyy kone uudestaan
<UrB> pienensin windows partitiota ja jätin muut koskematta ja loin tyhjälle alueelle linuxin partitiot
<tale> UrB: Joo, noita otettiin pois päältä ja eri vaihtoehdoja testailtiin.
<villisika> windowsin korjaus ei tunnista ongelmaa.. tai löydä siihen ratkasua
<tale> villisika: Ekalla bootilla osion koon muuton jälkeen Windows tekee tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistuksen ja käynnistyy uudelleen. Sinulla siis se on tehnyt uudelleenkäynnistyksen monta kertaa?
<villisika> kyllä...
<villisika> mustalle taustalle kun ne pienet eriväriset pisteet meinaa osua toisiinsa niin silloin näyttö pimenee ja kone käynnistyy uudestaan
<tale> villisika: En osaa neuvoa.
<villisika> asia pihvi....
<tale> villisika: Hoksaan, että jos se on merkkikone siellä lienee windowsin palautusosio, josta sen voi asentaa uudestaan.
<tale> villisika: Tai tehdä korjaavan asennuksen, jos se on vain hieman rikki.
<villisika> ei ole merkkikone...
<villisika> kun koittaa korjata niin ei windows ilmoittaa ettei tiedä mistä kiikastaa ja ehdottaa lähettämään virheraportin microsoftille
<UrB> tuhositko mitään partitioita vai pienesitkö windowsin partitiota?
<tale> UrB: Minä pienensin Windows 8:n osiota.
<villisika> en.. windows oli asennettuna ssdlle ja asensin ubuntun toiselle ssd lle
<UrB> tale: erikoista, tuskin se niin erilainen kone (biosin kannalta) pitäisi olla
<UrB> lenovo tämäkin
<gildean> villisika: painele f8:aa heti kun windows on käynnistymässä (ennen niitä täpliä) ja koita valkata vikasietotila
<villisika> aa.. ei tullut mieleenkään... täytyy yrittää...
<villisika> kiitos neuvosta :D
<tale> villisika: Auttoiko?
<Jape> Morjesta
<Jape> Mulla on Lubuntun levykuva asennettuna koneelle ja myöskin Unetbootin konella, mutta en oikeen tiiä miten se polttaminen tapahtuu
<ninnnu> Laita tikku kiinni, avaa unetbootin, klikkaile sieltä lubuntu.iso, katso että et oo kirjottamassa kiintolevylle ja paina ok.
<Jape> Selvä
<Jape> http://gyazo.com/5dc67cbb466fa3d9f8f092fcd92fd904
<Fibubot`> -> 5dc67cbb466fa3d9f8f092fcd92fd904.png
<Jape> Onko tuossa oikein ?
<ninnnu> näyttää siltä
<ninnnu> jos F: on sun USB-tikku
<Jape> Se on J:
<Jape> Sitä ihmettelenkin, että miksei se oo tuola
<Jape> Se on tämä: http://gyazo.com/25d2a62ca32899338f529d260905a576
<Fibubot`> -> 25d2a62ca32899338f529d260905a576.png
<Jape> Mikä sen tiedostojärjestelmä kuuluu olla?
<ninnnu> FAT16/FAT32
<Jape> Joo tuo on FAT32 ja sitten sen pystyy vaihtaan NTFS:ksi
<Jape> Minkähän takia se ei oo tuossa listassa?
<ninnnu> jaa'a
<Jape> Se näytää olevan kiintolevyasema
<ninnnu> ehkä siks että tossa lukee jostai syystä "Paikallinen levy", en oo kauheesti kattonu miltä USB-levyt näyttää Windowsissa ku edellisestä usecasesta on aika pirun monta vuotta nii en tiä.
<Jape> http://gyazo.com/b4c36f4c46bf1934346164c55be76d71
<Fibubot`> -> b4c36f4c46bf1934346164c55be76d71.png
<ninnnu> nonni
<Jape> Johtuuko se siitä ?
<ninnnu> ju
<Jape> Okei, pystyiskö sitä vaihtaan mitenkään?
<ninnnu> Jos ny oot ihan varma että J: on se USB-tikku etkä ole ihan just ampumassa itseäs jalkaan, niin siinä on se "USB-levy"-dropdown josta voi vääntää myös muut levyt näkymään
<Jape> Ai siis missä tuo on ?
<ninnnu> tossa vasemmassa alakulmassa
<pesasa> Tossa vasemmassa alanurkassa: http://gyazo.com/5dc67cbb466fa3d9f8f092fcd92fd904
<Fibubot`> -> 5dc67cbb466fa3d9f8f092fcd92fd904.png
<Jape> Hmm
<Jape> En mä saa mitään muita levyjä näkymiin
<Jape> Näkyviin*
 * Mikaela ihmetteli mistä Fibubot` tuli, mutta huomasi olevansa väärässä verkossa väärällä kanavalla.
<Jape> Vai ymmärisinkö väärin?
<ninnnu> no lukeeko siinä vasemmassa alakulmassa nyt jotain muuta kuin "USB-levy"?
<ninnnu> kun kävit klikkailemassa?
<Jape> Joo
<Jape> Kiintolevy
<ninnnu> no kyl sit pitäs näkyä noi muutki
<Jape> Kun valitsen tyypiksi kiintolevyn, niin voi valita vaan C: n
<Jape> http://gyazo.com/7b2fac12d5a744716e9e52ebb5001ebf
<Fibubot`> -> 7b2fac12d5a744716e9e52ebb5001ebf.png
<Jape_> Mikähän täs on
<Jape_> Sitä ei siis pysty vaihtaan tuolta kiintolevyasemista ?
<Jape_> Hitsi ei sitten oikeen voi asentaa Lubuntua
<Echramath> Voit koittaa tehdä sen median jossain toisessa koneessa.
<Jape_> No mulla ei oo toista konettta
<Echramath> Jostain koneesta voi jopa ottaa levyn pois ja asentaa toisessa koneessa.
<Kilpuri> minulta meni joku juttu ohi varmaankin, kun sähläsin modeemin kanssa.
<Jape_> Joo Kilpuri osaisitko auttaa sellaisessa asiassa
<Jape_> Kun olen ladannut Lubuntun levykuvan ja se on mulla kiintolevyllä ja yritän polttaa sen muistitikulle Unetbootilla, mutta asemissa ei ole vaihtoehtona minun muistitikkua
<Jape_> Ja se minun muistitikkuni on kiintolevyasema ilmeisesti
<Kilpuri> onko sinulla nyt windows? Vai mikä?
<Jape_> Ja se muistitikku on tuo ''Paikallinen levy (J:)"
<Jape_> Joo mulla on Windows XP
<Jape_> http://gyazo.com/a50fbe5bb74593fbcc3e6af202d7fa7b
<Fibubot`> -> a50fbe5bb74593fbcc3e6af202d7fa7b.png
<Jape_> Tuossa kuva
<Kilpuri> onko siinä unebootingissa vaihtoehtona polttaa levylle se. Katsoisin, että minkä asematunnuksen se tikku sai ja polttaisin sen siihen miettimättä asiaa. Kun se sitten olisi mennyt perseelleen, niin kirjoittaisin googleen "pen drive Linux"
<Kilpuri> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Fibubot`> -> Universal USB Installer – Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux
<Jape_> Joo kiintolevylle pystyy
<Jape_> Tyyppi kohtaan pystyy valitseen "Kiintolevy"
<Jape_> http://gyazo.com/0d0fdf27e5c5996e607035c68f234655
<Fibubot`> -> 0d0fdf27e5c5996e607035c68f234655.png
<Kilpuri> Tossa pudotusvalikossa ei ole muita vaihtoehtoja, kuin "kiintolevy" ja sekin C-asema?
<Jape_> Jep
<Kilpuri> ihanko totta? jos klikkaat sitä nuolta, niin siinä ei ole vaihtoehtoja ja asematunnuksiakaan ei ole muita?
<Jape_> Jep. Ainoat vaihtoehdot "Tyyppi:" kohtaan on USB-asema ja Kiintolevy
<Jape_> Ja kun valitsee tyypiksi kiintolevyn, ainoa asemavaihtoehto on C-asema
<Kilpuri> niin, etkö sinä ole tekemässä boottaavaa tikkua (USB-asemaa)?
<Jape_> Juu sellaista suositeltiin, kun en pysty levylle sitä tekemään kun ei ole levyjä
<Kilpuri> Jape_  käyn tupakalla, mietippä sillä välillä, että mitä olet tekemässä.
<Jape_> Juu kerkesinkin jo vastaamaan : D
<Kilpuri> No juu. se .ISO on nyt kiintolevyllä ja olet laittamassa sitä avattuna USB asemalle.
<Jape_> Joo
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/51e7505c4afed0b38e79cbcb2779705d
<Fibubot`> -> 51e7505c4afed0b38e79cbcb2779705d.png
<Kilpuri> niin. siis tohon se mihin teet.
<Kilpuri> ja siinä ylempänä on, "mistä teet"
<Jape_> Jep
<Jape_> C:\lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Jape_> Toi on mulla nyt siinä
<Kilpuri> oikein.
<Kilpuri> ja nyt siihen alas se USB
<Jape_> Niin tyypiksi vai?
<Kilpuri> juu.
<Kilpuri> usb tikulle sinä olet sitä laittamassa...
<Jape_> Juu, mutta nyt se asema muuttuu
<Jape_> Sielä on nyt F:, G:, H: ja I:
<Kilpuri> niin, mikä se tikku on niistä?
<Jape_> Siis se ei ole siellä
<Jape_> Sitä ei oo siinä listassa, kun mun se muistitikku on J:
<Kilpuri> Kisko irti se tikku, katso mikä aakkonen hävisi. Laita tikku takaisin. (tai sitten irroitat kaikki ylimääräiset ja katsot mikä jäi jäljelle)
<Kilpuri> No mitä ne F, G, H ja J ovat? tikkuja vai oikeita kiintolevyjä?
<Jape_> http://gyazo.com/dce96f7ec089617a36a0f46222ab0d2a
<Fibubot`> -> dce96f7ec089617a36a0f46222ab0d2a.png
<Jape_> Tuolla universal usb installerilla se löyti
<Jape_> Löytyi se mun muistitkku eli J:
<Kilpuri> juu. minä en ole paras neuvomaan, olen tapellut joskus noiden kanssa. en muista mitä sähläsin aikanaan.
<Jape_> Okei
<Jape_> Eli poltan sen nyt sitten
<Jape_> Ja sitten kun käynnistän koneen uudestaan, niin vaihdanko boot menusta että käynnistää usb tikulta
<Jape_> ?
<Kilpuri> just niin.
<Jape_> Okei
<Kilpuri> tai tarkemmin, sammuta 2 kertaa, että ne bios asetukset jäävät voimaan.
<Jape_> Okei
<Kilpuri> siis ensin samutat, menet BIOSiin muutat sen bootin. sammutat, laitat tikun ja käynnistät.
<Jape_> Joo
<Jape_> Ja nyt kun käynnistän koneen, niin pidänkö usb tikun asemassa?
<Kilpuri> juu
<Jape_> Okei
<Jape> Noniin
<Jape> Onnistui se Lubuntun asennus ja tässä nyt kirjottelen Lubuntua käyttäen
<Jape> Mutta mistä saa Lubuntussa at -merkin?
<mjr> altgr-2 kuten yleensä (suominäppisasetuksin, mitkä ovat ilmeisesti käytössä koska ääkköset löytyy)
<Jape> Aa okei
<Jape> Ja nyt kun asensin tän Lubuntun muistitikulta, niin ei varmaan enää tarvii tota usbia pitää konees kiinni kun käynnistää koneen?
<mjr> (mistä sinä sen windowsissa olet saanut, eikös se samassa paikkaa ole?)
<mjr> ei tartte jos se on asennettu jo
<Jape> Juu
<Jape> Windowsissa sain sen Ctrl + Alt
<mjr> jännittävää
<Jape> :D
<Jape> Mistä muuten Googlen sais suomenkieliseks?
<ninnnu> Windowissa sen saa myös altgr:stä
<Jape> Toimiiko Skype Lubuntussa ?
<ninnnu> kyllä
<mjr> jonkin skype-version kyl saa jos välttämättä haluaa
<Jape> Ilman mitään wine juttuja?
<ninnnu> kyllä
<mjr> ilman
<Jape> OKei
<Jape> Kun tuossa täytyy valita jakelu, niin kumman Ubuntun valitsen ?
<Jape> Ubuntu 10.4. 32-bit vai Ubuntu 10.4. (multiarch)
<ninnnu> 32
<Jape> OKei
<mjr> tarkoitat varmaan 12.4., ja se jälkimmäinen varmaan toiminee
<Jape> Juu sitä tarkotin
<mjr> (asensit 13.10:n mutta eiköhän toi edelliselle vanhemmalle tehty versio toimine)
<Jape> Onko tässä mitään sellasta windowsin tapasta lisää ja poista sovelluksi juttuja?
<mjr> en tiedä mistä se löytyy lubuntussa mutta pitäis kaiketi olla ubuntu software centre jossain valikoissa
<mjr> tai synaptic-paketinhallinta
<mjr> ensinmainittu on silleesti "helpompi" ja löytää myös laajemmin jotain satunnaisia suljettuja ohjelmistoja jos nyt niiden perään on
<Jape> Hmm en löydä tuota software centeriä
<Kilpuri> odotas.
<Jape> juu
<Kilpuri> onko se suomeksi? sitten se olisi sovellusvalikoima.
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/57b95a3d32abc8ae1ffce0a087cb5485
<Fibubot`> -> 57b95a3d32abc8ae1ffce0a087cb5485.png
<Kilpuri> en nyt löytänyt omaa lubuntu levyä, mutta googlettamalla se meni näin.
<Kilpuri> kirjoitin googleen "Lubuntu sovellusvalikoima"
<mjr> mm, tossa työpöydällähän se näyttäis olevan ainakin tossa versiossa mikä kuvassa on
<Kilpuri> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42319.0  <--tossa sanotaan, että se on 12.04 lähtien ja niin toi opaskin oli 12.04 jonka löysin googlella.
<Fibubot`> -> Ubuntun sovellusvalikoima Lubuntuun
<Jape> Juu
<Jape> Hitto toi ei millään sulje tota Skypen asennusta vaikka painan äxää
<Kilpuri> mistä sinä sen Skypen hait?
<Jape> Skypen sivuilta
<Jape> En asentanut sitä loppuun vaan painoin x mutta ei sulje sitä asennusohjelmaa
<Kilpuri> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=45901.0
<Fibubot`> -> Ubuntu 13.10 ja Skype 4.2
<Kilpuri> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Fibubot`> -> Index of /
<Kilpuri> sudo apt-get update
<Kilpuri> sudo apt-get install skype
<mjr> senkin saa sieltä vai
<mjr> ei kovin yllättävää toki, vaan en ole pysytellyt ajantasalla
<Kilpuri> mjr: ei se ole valmiiksi, mutta nopealla googletuksella se kannattaa laittaa sillein, kuin on neuvottu ja tehty yhteistyössä canonicalin kanssa, eikä sillein kuin windowsissa klikataan ekaa kivan väristä linkkiä.
<Kilpuri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293693/how-to-install-skype-with-13-04   <--tosa.
<Fibubot`> -> installation - How to install Skype with 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu
<Kilpuri> Jape: Koittaa nyt vaan etsiä sen sovellusvalikoiman ja sitten katsoo sieltä aina ensiksi, sitten katsoo googlella "XXXX (ohjelma) Ubuntu"
<Kilpuri> Ubuntuun ja muihinkin Linuxeihin saa mitä vaan ja jos ei ole, niin voi tehdä itse. Kuitenkin kaikki tarpeellinen on jo valmiiksi ajateltu, niin niitä ei keräillä mistä sattuu.
<Echramath> Toisinaan sitten taas ei
<Kilpuri> No juu, mutta koitin kiteyttää windowsin ja Ubuntun eroa. Ubuntussa on se ajatus, että kaikki ohjelmat päivittyvät samalla jne.
<Kilpuri> itsekin olen miettinyt joskus jotain juttua ja katsonut millä käyttöjärjestelmillä pyörisi jne. sitten se onkin ollut suoraan otettavissa sovellusvalikoimasta
<ninnnu> mä alotan sillä että kirjoita ensin "apt-cache search jotain-mitä-mä-haluun"
<ninnnu> ja asennan jos löytyy
<pesasa> http://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2014/01/25/linux-kan-blasa-liv-i-en-gammal-dator
<pesasa> Tällä hetkellä svenska.yle.fi:n etusivun ykkösuutisena.
<pesasa> Ovat testanneet, miten Lubuntu asentuu XP:n tilalle ja todenneet, että menee sukkana sisään ja kaikki toimii.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-26
<jombba> tietäisköhän kukaan et millä ohjelmalla ubuntu 13.10 pystyis tekemään windowsista levykuvan? koitin uui llä joka pyöri winellä, mutta uui ei tajunnut että ubuntussa muistitikut ei oo samalla lailla kuin windowsissa
<gildean> jombba: clonezilla
<gildean> pistät clonezillan usb-tikulle ja boottaat, sitten voit tehä imagen yksittäisestä levystä/osiosta
<gildean> jombba: varmista eka että windows on sammutettu puhtaasti, eli ts. boottaa winkkuun ja käynnistä kone uusiks ja kato että se menee oikein läpi
<jombba> mistäs tuon clonez in löytää? ei löytyny sovellusvalikoimasta
<gildean> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<Fibubot`> -> Clonezilla live
<jombba> siis nyt en ymmärtänyt... tietokoneessa on juu windows, mutta windows ei käynisty enää sen jälkeen kuin ubuntun asensin (eri kovalevylle)
<gildean> ok
<gildean> sitten tod.näk. clonezilla joutuu tekemään koko levystä kuvan eikä vaan datasta
<gildean> iirc jos winkkua ei oo sammutettu oikein niin levyjärjestelmä on ns. "likanen" jollon clonezilla ei suostu lukemaan sitä muuta kun dd:llä
<tale> http://viikonvalo.fi/Clonezilla
<tale> Clonezilla mainittu ...
<Fibubot`> -> 1x39 Clonezilla - Viikon VALO #39 | Viikon VALO
<Jape> Moro
<Jape> Moro
<Jape> MOro
<Jape> Osaisiko joku neuvoa, miten Stencyl asennetaan Lubuntulle ?
<Jape> http://www.stencyl.com/
<Fibubot`> -> Create iOS, Android and Flash Games with Stencyl
<ninnnu> tuollahan noi ohjeet on kun painaa download now
<ninnnu> mulle tyrkytti heti tarrapalloa ja kuvaohjeet
<Jape> Juu, mutta tuossa kun vaatimuksena on java
<Jape> Niin sen asennus ei oikeen onnistu multa varmaan
<tale> Jape: Lubuntussa asennetaan joko sillä ohjelmavalikoimalla tai komentoriviltä kirjoittamalla sudo apt-get install paketin-nimi
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<jjo> voipi olla että tuo on niitä paketteja jotka vaativat oraclen javan. jos on, niin siihen auttaa sit tämä: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<Fibubot`> -> Oracle Java (JDK) 6 / 7 / 8 Installer PPA : “WebUpd8” team
<mjr> periaatteessa mahdollista, mutta älä lähe tonne ellei oikeesti tarvi
<mjr> laita vaan ekaks se default-jre kuten ninnnu sanoi
<jjo> juu, toki parempi mennä oletuksilla jos niillä pärjää
<Jape> okei
<Jape> Tulee, että lukkotiedostoa ei voitu avata - open 13
<ninnnu> laitetaan se sudo
<Jape> Joo nyt se pyysi salasanaa, ja kun laitoin sen niin tuli että " käyttäjää jari ei ole sudoers-tiedostossa. Tästä tapahtumasta ilmoitetaan"
<mjr> ilman pääkäyttäjän/sudo-oikeuksia on tietysti vaikea asennella asioita
<Jape> Mä oon ylläpitäjä
<ninnnu> no et näköjään ole
<ninnnu> oot tehny asennuksen jälkeen jonkun muun tunnuksen ja käytät ny sitä?
<Jape> joo voi olla
<Jape> buuttaan
<Jape> Juu mikä se komento olikaan?
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install paketin-nimi
<ninnnu> oho
<ninnnu> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<L1bya> Päivää ihmiset, olisiko kellään tietoa raidcall ohjelmasta ubuntulle tai mistä löytää siihen kunnollisen asennusohjelman? Kenelläkään kokemuksia sen käytöstä? =D
<L1bya> asennus ohjeen*
<mjr> näyttää olevan windows-softa
<L1bya> kattellu et jotkun on saanut sen toimimaan en vain tiedä kuinka hyvin..
<mjr> jos on pakko niin winellä voi kokeilla, mutta olis noita vapaita ja natiivejakin ryhmäpuhelujuttuja, vaikka mumble
<L1bya> onnistuuko kyseisellä ohjelmalla pääsemään tuonne raidcallissa oleviin ryhmiin ?
<ninnnu> ei
<mjr> tuskin
<harriv> näyttäs toimivan winellä: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26301
<Fibubot`> -> WineHQ  - RaidCall 7.0.2
<ninnnu> winehq lupaa "100% out-of-the-box"
<Jape> Hmm
<Jape> Vieläkin se valittaa vaikka oon ylläpitäjä
<ninnnu> oletko tehnyt asentamisen jälkeen lisää käyttäjätunnuksia?
<Jape> ohoh
<Jape> Huomasin just, että oon poistanut sen javan lataustiedoston
<ninnnu> no ei sillä ole mitään merkitystä
<Jape> Aijaa
<Jape> Siis minkä asennuksen jälkeen?
<ninnnu> Lubuntun
<Jape> Oon tehnyt
<ninnnu> älä käytä sitä
<ninnnu> käytä sitä minkä teit asennuksen aikana
<L1bya> 7
<Jape> Okei täytyy siis nyt vaihtaa käyttäjää
<L1bya> Kiitoksia kokeilen tuota ja palaan (kun) ongelmien sattuessa :D
<Jape> eli laitoin sudo get install default-jre
<Jape> tulee että "sudo: get: komentoa ei löytynyt"
<Sysi> apt-get
<ninnnu> apt-
<Jape> Ohoh, joo nyt lataa
<Jape> Nyt se on nähtävästi suorittanut sen
<Jape> Tuleeko siitä mitään ilmoitusta  kun se on asentanut sen ?
<Jape> Miten muuten adobe flash playerin voi asentaa?
<Sysi> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Jape> kiitos
<Jape> Hmm
<Jape> Mitenköhän tuo stencylin asennus sitten oikeen menee
<Jape> "Run the Stencyl shell script as a user with write privileges. Java is required and is included with the installation package. "
<pesasa> Melkein asentaisin sen lubuntu-restricted-extras -paketin, niin ei tarttis erikseen asennella tukia flash-playereille, mp3:lle jne. Kun Jape todennäköisesti nuo kuitenkin haluaa.
<pesasa> (Ei liittynyt tuohon Stencyl:in asentamiseen.)
<Jape> Okei
<Jape> Mistä sen voisi hankkia?
<pesasa> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jape> Juu
<Jape> mikä se olikaan se komento?
<Jape> boottasin äsekn
<pesasa> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<mjr> miksi sä koko ajan boottailet
<Jape> Väärä käyttäjä
<pesasa> Ei se boottia vaadi.
<pesasa> Pelkkä ulos kirjautuminen ja toisella käyttäjällä sisään riittää.
<Jape> Siis sillain tein
<Jape> Hitsi kuinka vaikeeta mulle on sen Stencylin lataus /:
<gildean> Jape: jos tarviit vaan toista käyttäjää asentamiseen, niin käytä komentoa: su käyttäjänimi
<gildean> terminaalissa
<Jape> juu
<Jape> Kun en ymmärrä mitä tolla tarkotetaan
<Kilpuri> oletetaan, että Pera on pääkäyttäjä ja Jape on tavallinen käyttäjä.
<Kilpuri> olet Japena koneella.
<Jape> juu
<Kilpuri> Nyt sitten haluat Peraksi, mutta et kirjaudu kuitenkaan perana, koska Japella on kaikkea tärkeää auki selaimessa yms.
<Jape> Juu
<Echramath> Kantsii varmaan antaa Japelle sudo-oikeudet.
<Kilpuri> Kirjoitat päätteeseen "su -- pera"  (ilman lainausmerkkejä)
<Kilpuri> kysyy peran salasanaa
<Jape> Okei kiitos.
<Jape> Tässä stencylin asennuksessa tuo viimeinen kohta mitä ohjeissa on
<Jape> Run the Stencyl shell script as a user with write privileges. Java is required and is included with the installation package.
<Kilpuri> sitten semmoinen on kanssa kiva "sudo nautilus"   nautilus on se työpöytä / kansiorakenne.
<Jape> Mitä tuolla tarkoitetaan?
<Echramath> Tos oli joku pommi käytettäessä sudo graafisia softia, eikö ollut?
<Kilpuri> gksudo kirjoitetetaan tai joskus kirjoitettiin.
<elias_a> Onkos jollain tiedossa hyviä ohjeita Gimpin ohjaamiseen skripteillä?
<elias_a> Voisi vaikka elvyttää vanhan harrastuksen ja korjailla vanhoja väreiltään vääristyneitä valokuvia.
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Älä nyt vaan opeta käyttämään nautilusta sudolla!
<gildean> Jape: sillä tarkotetaan että sun pitää avata terminaali ja ajaa se asennuskripti käyttäjällä jolla on kirjotusoikat (ilmeisesti sinne asennushakemistoon?)
<Jape> Mutta mikä se asennusskripti on?
<gildean> jaa-a, ohjeessa varmaan kerrotaan?
<Kilpuri> No eihän sitä pitäisi, mutta jos haluaa siirtää vaikka jonkun kuvan järjestelmään taustakuvaluotteloon tai jotain simppeliä, niin windowsiin tottuneelta se menee helpoimmin sillein.
<pesasa> Luultavasti siellä on joku tiedosto, esimerkiksi nimellä "Stencyl" tai muuta vastaavaa.
<Echramath> Lähinnä sillä huitelee vielä asioita vahingossa.
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Graafisten ohjelmien ajaminen pääkäyttäjänä on muutenkin evil, mutta tolla saa äkkiä joitain tavallisen käyttäjän tarvitsemia tiedostoja rootin omistukseen ja siten rikottua tavallisen käyttäjän käytön.
<Kilpuri> Varmasti tekee asioita vahingossa, mutta joka tapauksessa aina sudotellessa pitäisi tietää, että mitä on tekemässä.
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Joten ei kannata ruveta aloittelijalle tommosia ohjeita antamaan.
<Kilpuri> Sovitaan sitten niin.
<Jape> ./runtimes/jre-linux/bin/java -Xms64m -Xmx1024m -Djava.library.path=./lib -jar ./sw.jar
<Jape> Tuollaista löytyy stencyl kansiosta
<Jape> #!/bin/bash  ./runtimes/jre-linux/bin/java -Xms64m -Xmx1024m -Djava.library.path=./lib -jar ./sw.jar
<pesasa> Tuo on siis sisältönä jossain tiedostossa?
<Sysi> gksudo korvattiin jollaki joka on kuulemma rikki, vissiin sudo -i toimii
<Jape> Joo Stencyl tiedostossa
<pesasa> No se on sitten se skripti-tiedosto.
<pesasa> ./Stencyl
<Jape> Okei ja tuoko kirjoitetaan terminaaliin?
<pesasa> Se, mutta en tiedä, mitä tarkoitetaan tuolla "as a user with write privileges". Eli Mitä kirjoitusoikeuksia tuo nyt sitten haluaisi.
<Jape> miten saa selvitettyä polun?
<jjo> polun mihin?
<Kilpuri> Jape: veikkaan, että haluat tietää, että jos painat jotain tiedostoa hiiren oikealla ja katsot ominaisuudet, niin sieltä näet sen ko. tiedoston sijainnin juuresta lähtien.
<Jape> Viittiikö joku tehdä sen asennuksen mulle vaikka jollain teamweaverilla?
<Jape> teamviewerillä*
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/NOOBS
<Fibubot`> -> 4x05 NOOBS - Viikon VALO #161 | Viikon VALO
<elias_a> NOOBS :D
<IhqTzup> Kuka tota viikonvaloa ylläpitää?
<tale> IhqTzup: Linux-Aktivaattori. http://l-a.fi
<Fibubot`> -> Linux-aktivaattori
<IhqTzup> Aha
<IhqTzup> Ajattelin et olisko täällä ollu joku ylläpitäjä mille ois voinu raportoida bugista. Toi sivusto sylki jotain strict warning erroreita ruudulle.
<pesasa> IhqTzup: Joo, huomattu on. Täytyy tutkia mistä nuo tulivat. Lieneekö hotellissa päivitetty PHP:tä tai jotain vastaavaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-19
<Yohio> screen -dr
<Echramath> Kuulin että pidät screeneistä?
<Mikaela> tmux attach ;)
<czr> Echramath :-)
<Yohio> mulla on/oli tmux-scripti ja siinä nicklisti mutta tällä hetkellä ei oo nicklistille käyttöä ni vaihdoin takasin screeniin
<Echramath> Hmm pitäis varmaan tosiaan katsastaa tuo tmux
<inz> Mää koitin joskus tmuxia, mutta kun olin puoli tuntia ettiny, että miten sen saa käyttäytyyn niinku screen, niin lopetin.
<Mikaela> millä tavalla, kuten screen?
<jjo> täällä ei vissiin saanut kysyä selventäviä kysymyksiä
<ansa> tuo ctrl-b - oletus on kyllä nihkeä, ctrl-a on sormille niin paljon helpompi
<jjo> mut olisko key bindingsit tai jotain
<jjo> hassua kyl, että on pitänyt muuttaa nuo komennot väkisin
<jjo> mun mielestä tuolle ctrl+b:lle ei ole oikein muuta perustelua kuin että se tulee aakkosissa seuraavana
<jjo> ja se on pikkasen huono perustelu
<ansa> on ctrl-a:ssa tietty huonotkin puolensa, mut siihen on jo niin tottunut että pitää laittaa ctrl-a a että pääsee rivin alkuun jnpp.
<Mikaela> https://github.com/Mikaela/shell-things/blob/master/conf/tmux.conf#L5-8
<inz> Mikaela, ihan vaan, että se ei tuntuis/näyttäis yhtään erilaiselta
<inz> Mikaela, ja siis sitten totesin, että jos haluan screenin, niin yhtä hyvin voin käyttää screeniä
<Mikaela> ok
<ighea> tmux <3
<ighea> siinä on taas hieno projekti, jossa on korjattu ongelma, joka ei ole ollut kuin naavapartojen mielissä
<ighea> vähemmällä määrällä ominaisuuksia, tottakai
<Mikaela> tmuxissa tuntuu olevan enemmänkin ominaisuuksia, kuin joita kaipaisin, mutta screeniä en ole oppinut käyttämään ja oletus tmuxkin tuntuu minulle selvemmältä, kuin screen
<ansa> mulle ei oo oikein avautunut että mikä siinä tmuxissa nyt on niin hienoa, ei sillä että oisin ees hirveästi kokeillut. Tuo defaultit eri ja n+1 konetta joihin en erityisemmin mitään konffiensynkkausta halua järjestellä on toki isompana kynnyksenä
<Mikaela> screenissä ei oletuksena ole tuota alapalkkia ja minua se helpottaa huomattavasti
<ighea> no ei ole suuri temppu saada se siihen
<Yohio> tmuxissa saa kivasti eri ikkunoita tehtyä mutta kai ne saa screenissäkin
<Mikaela> se oletuspuute vain häiritsee ja en enää kyllä ala siirtymään
<ighea> no ei mikään pakko ole toki
<ighea> käyttää sitä minkä hyväksi kokee
<ighea> tahdoin vain ilmaista, että itse en näe syytä käyttää sovellusta, joka on tehty lisenssisyistä korjaamaan ongelmaa jota ei ollut ja jossain suhteessa vielä huonommin kuin vuosikymmenien ajan testattu ja hiottu alkuperäisratkaisu :D
<ansa> no vaikuttaa vain siltä että oletukset ovat eri, mitään kovin merkittävää muuta eroa ei löydy - ehkä vois olla, mutta mistä löytyy edes ihminen joka olisi perehtynyt molempiin, mä en ole perehtynyt kunnolla edes screeniin
<StockAntenna> olen liian oldskool edes tietääkseni mistään muusta kuin screen
<StockAntenna> tässä uudessa hienoudessa oli siis joku alapalkki ainoa ero?
<Mikaela> en ole käyttänyt screeniä riittävästi tietääkseni paljon näistä eroista
<jjo> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/screen_vs_tmux
<StockAntenna> lightweight? eipä tuo screenikään raskas prosessi ole
<czr> kaikki on suhteellista
<czr> esim yhdessä targetissa screen vie enemmän muistia kuin ssh-yhteys
<czr> sisääntuleva ssh
<czr> tosin sen overhead on joku 100K, et ei se kyl hirveän paha ole, mut riippuu tietty kuin monta tuhatta sul on noita pyörimässä samanaikaisesti
<StockAntenna> paljso tuo moterni ihme vie?
<czr> evt, ei ajeta targeteissa tmuxia. mut eiköhän tuollaisen screen-demuxin saa pienempään tilaan suht helposti
<StockAntenna> nimi on vähän tyhmä josko screenkinkin
<StockAntenna> mux tarkoittaa ihan muuta
<czr> multiplexer
<czr> tarkoittaa terminä aika montaa asiaa muutenkin, yksi niistä sopii tuohon käyttöön ihan fine. terminal multiplexer
<ansa> noissakin varmaan eniten muistia vie backbuffer, ehkä sais vähennettyä
<puhuri> usein tulee käytettyä "screen /dev/ttyUSB0 9600" kun pitää tunkata jotain sarjaliitäntäisät laitetta; parempi verrattuna esim minicomiin jos ei tartte kovin eksoottisia sarja-asetuksia
<czr> joo, minicom on aika tuskaa monesti pikatestaamiseen :-)
<czr> kermit:tiä kai osa ihmisistä kans käyttää tuohon käyttöön
<StockAntenna> teollisuudessa lienee vieläkin sarjaliitäntää
<czr> on sitä muuallakin
<czr> ja usbi siirtotienä on korvannu aika monesti yksinkertaisemmat väylät
<StockAntenna> tuskin missään kuluttajalaitteessa enää
<czr> jos tarkoitat RS-232C tasoja niin niitä harvemmin näkee
<czr> RS-485:sta taas on kyl käytössä vaikka missä
<czr> mut sitä ei usbilla voi korvata
<StockAntenna> 232 toki on the sarjaliitäntä
<czr> osa mokkuloista toteuttaa emuloidun sarjaliitännän usbin yli
<czr> eli edelleen käytetään samoja softia ja joskus komentojakin ("AT" yms) vaikka välitystekniikka vaihtunu
<czr> ja sit on CTS:t yms, emulointuna
<czr> hirvää kakkaa imo, mut valmistajat ei halua tehdä tehdä mitään uusiksi niin sit on tuollaista kötöstystä
<czr> ja jokainen tekee sit omat buginsa iloisesti emulointeihin
<StockAntenna> AT varmaan pysyy maailman tappiin asti
<czr> joo, eiköhän sitä väärinkäytetä ikuisesti
<StockAntenna> mokkulathan tunnetusti ovat varsinkin vapaakäyttismaailmassa suurinta surkeutta
<czr> ? ei ne yhtään sen luotettavammin toimi suljettujen käyttiksien kans
<czr> sama kakka firmis niissä on lähes aina
<czr> joskus 6 vuotta takaperin sai vielä isolla rahalla mokkuloita jotka toimi silleen suht ok
<czr> mut se jenkkifirma vetäyty markkinoilta. kiinalaiset tappo sen eikä ketään kiinnostanu maksaa laadusta :-)
<StockAntenna> yleensä windowsille on ajurit kaikelle
<StockAntenna> mut kai muut ongelmat ovat sielläkin puolella
<jjo> ei laadusta kyl haluta maksaa
<czr> ei ajurit ole ollu se ongelma jos tietää mitä tekee
<jjo> miks ostaa hyvä, kun halpaakin on tarjolla
<czr> se ettei joku mokkula toimi "automaattisesti" heittämällä on vähän eri asia kuin se ettei se toimi laisinkaan
<StockAntenna> en oo oikein pitänyt kirjaa mistä täällä on eniten valitettu vapaan käyttiksen ja mokkulan kanssa mutta paljon on valitettu
<czr> no näinpä, mut ehkä toi on keskustelu jota ei tarvi käydä :-)
<jjo> jouluna jouduinkin just säätämään isäni windows-konetta kun sillä oli mokkulaongelmia
<jjo> kun se kuvaili ongelmia, niin se kuulosta vaan siltä miten mä oletin mokkulan toimivankin
<czr> StockAntenna, tarkoitin lähinnä omia kokemuksia, jotka toki eroaa suht paljon peruskäyttäjän kokemuksista hyvinkin paljon, johtuen siitä etten ole peruskäyttäjä. mun ongelmat mokkuloiden kans on että niitä ei teoreettisestikään saa toimimaan luotettavasti. eli astetta syvemmällä kuin "mokkula xyz ei toimi ubuntu x:n kanssa, apua"
<StockAntenna> näin lie
<czr> tosin totta kai joskus tulee käytettyä konetta myös peruskäyttäjänä, mut se on sit eri asia
<StockAntenna> en ole moista laitetta koskaan käyttänyt muualla kuin venekerhon vartiokopin koneessa oli vuosia sitten moinen
<StockAntenna> se tuntui pelaavan, mutta nettiyhteytenä se oli kaameahko
<czr> aina välillä kiroiltua kun lightdm osaa lukita koneen siten ettei pääse kirjautumaan sisään yms muut kestosuosikit joita ei jaksa itse alkaa korjaamaan :-)
<czr> random-surffailuun noi on ihan ok. mut ei se mitenkään ole työyhteyden tai kiinteän yhteyden korvaajaksi
<czr> tai itse ainakin suhtaudun noihin noin, toki jokainen voi tehdä omat valintansa :-)
<czr> (ennenku joku kommentoi tuohon et "mulla on mokkula aina toiminut ilman ongelmia")
<inz> Se on hyvä, kun on standardi, joka sanoo miten mokkulat toimii...
<elias_a> czr: Riippuu tosiaan käyttötarkoituksesta kovasti.
<elias_a> En minäkään mokkulaa tms. halua ensisijaiseksi yhteydeksi.
<czr> inz :-)
<inz> nimim. joskus oFonoon koodannut backendiä jälleen yksille proprietary Hayes-ekstensioille...
<czr> jossain vaiheessa tein turkusesta etätöitä enemmän ja siellä toimi onneksi ihan ok siinä talossa ja huoneistossa sit joku ZTE:n 4G-mokkula. onneksi se oli CDC ether, muuten ois kyl menny hermot
<elias_a> Sen sijaan tapauksissa tyyliin "videoiden uppaus venekerhon alueen valvontakameroista" muualle toimii jotenkin.
<inz> "Onneks" kys. rauta lempattiin jorpakkoon, eikä tarvinnut koskaan ratkoo niitä kaikkia ongelmia, mitä siihen jäi.
<czr> inz, joo, eiköhän noita ole jokainen koodaillu ihan tarpeeksi monta. paras tietty kun tulee täsmälleen saman näköinen uusi laite, mut eri firmis sisällä ja sit on lefuu.
<czr> lefuu over usb.
<elias_a> Latenssihan noissa tuppaa monesti olemaan ongelma.
<czr> ei mun käytössä ole latenssi ollu ongelma. ehkä pelikäytössä yms sit
<czr> en tosin käytä KVM over internettiä
<inz> ssh-irssin kanssa joskus ärsyttää, jos on sopivasti lagia.
<czr> ja ehkä toiki on tottumuskysymys. kyllähän sitä latenssia on joskus aika paljonkin, mut jotenkin jo tottunu siihen kun siihen törmää niin useasti muutenkin
<czr> jep, ilmaisin huonosti siten ettei sitä olisi. on sitä.
<inz> Tosin normaalisti kyllä sormet jo huomaa virheet, eikä sitä varsinaisesti tarvii nähdä.
<czr> siinä vaiheessa kun lantessipiikit ylittää 2-3 sek niin sit ei ole enää kivaa. siihen asti olen ehkä sietokykyinen
<inz> Jooh, se alkaa oleen turhan pitkä, varsinkin jos on viä paljon heittelyä.
<czr> vähän sama kun voipit yms. ei se kauaa kestä kun tottuu sen huonouteen ja sen jälkeen ei edes kaipaa modernia puheen/videon välitystä :-)
<inz> Meillä on hyvin tottunu, että välillä daily vaan on jabberissa, kun konffasysteemi on taas kerran nurin ;)
<czr> :-)
<czr> mun pitäis jossain vaiheessa varmaan rakentaa jotain slack-integrointia
<inz> Eikä oo edes mikään talon sisänen liimanäppiviritys
<czr> mut en kyl tiedä jaksanko.
<inz> pitäis tehdä vaikka mitä, mutta samaa vikaa
<czr> mut, jospa tekis töitä, kiitoksia turinoista! ATM2
<inz> +++ATH0
<czr> :-)
<czr> (muistan kyl hämärästi jonku softan mikä ei oikein escapennu tuota kunnolla)
<czr> ah, tais olla joku PING-hyökkäys stackiin mikä pyöri CHAPin yms jonku yli
<czr> hyvin hämärä muistikuva
<inz> Joskus "pienenä" vielä ATDPkin toimi
<inz> Harmi kun nykyajan keskukset ei enää tue :(
<czr> http://marc.info/?l=bugtraq&m=90695973308453&w=2
<czr> suht moderni maili aiheesta näköjään
<inz> Aika tuore joo.
<inz> Vähän samaa sarjaa kuin "/leave ja /part tappeli, kumpi voitti?"
<czr> heh
<inz> Paitsi tietysti echotus tulee eri kerroksella
<ansa> Näistä historiallisista jutuista sais hyviä turvakysymyksiä, "mikä oli käyttämäsi internet-soittosarjan puhelinnumero ennen ppp-aikaa", jäänyt aika hyvin mieleen..
<inz> Hmm, 2142900 kuulostais tutulta...
<czr> "mikä oli ekan sysopin handle kenen kanssa juttelit"
<czr> tosin mulla se oli joku hiton chatbotti. meni siinäkin tovi ennenku tajus sen. sigh.
<inz> haha
<czr> no se oli eka!
<ighea> kirjoitat siis kenttään perkeleen botti
<czr> hmm. totta.
<ighea> tai jotain muuta vastaavaa
<czr> captchan sijaan ois audio-faili mikä pitää kuunnella ja kertoa millä nopeudella voi yhdistää vai onko kyseessä faksi
<ighea> masentavinta että googgeli tai archiveorg ei löydä tuolla soittosarjalla järkeviä tuloksia :<
<ansa> siksi noi olis hyviä, niitä ei enää löydy googlellakaan - mun eka käyttämäni löytyy siinä merkityksessä vain enää joltain spammisivulta jonne on kopsattu ikivanhoja tekstejä
<czr> "mikä on tunnetila minkä telesampo herättää sinussa ensimmäisenä?"
<shyboy> hoi onkos sillä ketää!!
<czr> ei
<shyboy> ai, no ei sitte
<Mikaela> moi
<shyboy> hoi
<shyboy> olis hankaluuksia ubuntun asentamisessa
<shyboy> kaikki menee hyvin boottii saakka, sitten onki kaikki mustaa
<shyboy> ei toimi ctrl+alt+fi tai mitkää muutkaa
<shyboy> hp dv9000 koitan asentaa
<czr> shyboy, onko näppiksessä num-lock valo ja jos on, muttuuko se kun painat num lock-näppäintä?
<shyboy> toimii
<czr> tuossa kohdin kun muuten on musta ruutu?
<shyboy> langallinen kiinni
<czr> usb:illa?
<shyboy> juuh
<shyboy> jep
<czr> mitä versiota ubuntusta olet asentamassa siihen?
<shyboy> jaaha , sieltä sivustolta viimesin
<shyboy> eli jotain 12,04
<shyboy> kun se on 64bit ni voikos se aiheuttaa tämmöstä
<czr> hmm. eli poltit asennus dvd:n ja buuttasit sillä läppärin käyntiin? vai asensit jotenkin muuten?
<shyboy> uusi ja puhdas asennus
<czr> ei dv9000:n kans pitäis olla merkitystä, pitäis olla amd turion x2 tai jotain, niiden pitäis kyl tukea 64-bittistä (ehkä)
<shyboy> viallinen asennus media? poltossa tyriny?
<czr> no ehkä mun kyselyjen sijaan on helpompi että selität itse asennusprosessisi. on monta eri tapaa tehdä asennus.
<czr> median testaus onnistuu kun buuttaa läppärin sillä medialla ja valitsee valikosta sen median testauksen
<czr> tai ainakin onnistui joskus :-)
<shyboy> levy sisää, vintoonsan poisto, asennus, boot, mustaa
<czr> no, ehkä joku muu voi kokeilla auttaa, pitää hoitaa töitä välillä. onnea matkaan :-)
<shyboy> poltan tässä justii uutta 64 ja 32
<czr> ( lienee läppärin speksit: http://www.notebookreview.com/news/hp-dv6000-and-hp-dv9000-notebooks-announced/ )
<shyboy> kiitos
<Tm_T> 12.04 on jo vähän vanhahko
<StockAntenna> suunnilleen 800 elinpäivää on jäljellä kakstoistnollaneljällä
<Mikaela> saakohan Travis itsensä päivitettyä siinä ajassa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-23
<puhuri> mielenkiitoinen ratkaisu "Netissä voi puolestaan surffata Windowsin kautta." http://yle.fi/uutiset/suomalaisyritys_kehitti_linux-tabletin_kouluihin__kiinassa_muhivat_isot_markkinat/7755945
<puhuri> ilmeisesti ubuntu-puoli on tiukaan tilkitty, että sieltä ei pääse oppimisympäristön ulkopuolelle (esim. lunttaamaan)
<StockAntenna> unity näkyy olevan
<StockAntenna> no startvalikkotyöpöytien käyttö kosketuksella on kaameaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-24
<IhqTzup> Onks toi Ubuntu/Unity combo oikeasti noin rikki et ei saa ikkunoita aukeamaan tietylle näytölle? Aukeaa ihan väkisin jotkut ohjelmat läppärin näytölle ja jotkut ulkoiselle näytölle.
<tale> IhqTzup: Onko xinerama, twinview vai joku muu? Ja eikö ikkunan voi siirtää haluamalleen näytölle?
<IhqTzup> Voi sen siirtää halutessaan, mutta se ei sais livahtaa missään vaiheessa sinne toiselle näytölle.
<IhqTzup> En oo ihan varma kumpi tuossa nyt on. Mites se tarkistetaan?
<pesasa> Jos on Nvidia binääriajureilla, niin kenties Twinview, muuten varmaankin Xinerama
<mjr> xrandr on supersedannut xineraman aika kauan sitten
<mjr> moni x-softa ainakin muinoin huoli -geometry tai --geometry -vivun jolla sai speksattua mihin kohtaan se avautuu
<puhuri> selaimen kanssa erityisen rasittavaa kun popupit menee eri näytölle
<puhuri> tai muillakin dialogit - onneksi super-w (tai shiftin) kanssa auttaa
<mjr> se on kyllä selkeää bugausta jos käy, en muista että olis kauheesti silloin kun viimeks käytin säännöllisesti kahta näyttöä
<StockAntenna> xramdr pelasti mut tän koneen kanssa
<StockAntenna> joku näyttöongelma tässä oli alussa, mutta pari v pelannut ok
<StockAntenna> minähän en koske mihinkään kun on kerran saatu kuntoon, 800 pv vielä olis aikaa tälle 12.04:lle
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-25
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Linux_Voice
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-25
<hahlo> Iltsu: kyllä rauta on hyvää, mullakin ollut monta maccia
<hahlo> nyt vissin macbook air on tuettu ubuntussa?
<Iltsu> ite oon pitäny käyttiksen iha macosx:nä
<Iltsu> iha vaa jo senki takia ettei tienpäällä oikee hotsita jos joku sattuu hajoomaa
<StockAntenna> eipä mac-rautaa ole oikein järkeä ostaa vapaiden käyttisten ajamiseen
<StockAntenna> mitäs tietokonenäppiksen funktiota se hannunvaakuna tekee jos laittaa oletuksilla Ubuntun Maciin?
<StockAntenna> siis näppäimen, ei näppiksen
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Ööö - miksi ei? Mulla ei ole macia mutta jos katsoo hinta/laatu-suhdetta, macit on kyllä aika järkevä ostos.
<elias_a> Aika moni tuttu devaaja ajelee maccia jollain Linux-variantilla.
<StockAntenna> onhan ne joo laadukkaita rautoja, mut niiden natiivikäyttiskin on varsin hyvä
<StockAntenna> ja lievästi appleuskovaisena uskoin Jobsin puheita siitä miten paras tulos saadaan suunnittemalla itse sekä rauta että softa yhteen (koskee enemmän kyllä iPhonea ja iPadia kuin Macejä tietty)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-26
<pesasa> StockAntenna: Se hannunvaakunanäppäin tekee Linuxissa ihan saman, mitä Windows-näppäin muissa laittessa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Eiks sulla ole Mac Ubuntu-käytössä?
<pesasa> Kun itse ostin oman Mac-läppärini ihan varta vasten Linux-käyttöön vuonna 2009, niin ajatuksena silloin oli juurikin laadukas rauta. Yhtä kompaktia ja hyvällä näytöllä yms. olevaa ei oikein muilta valmistajilta löytynyt silloin.
<pesasa> elias_a: Jep. (K)ubuntu on joo.
<pesasa> Tosin siinä kärähti (heti takuuajan päätyttyä) tietenkin emolevy, jonka vaihdosta tuli ylimääräinen 900 €:n lasku. :-( Mutta muuten on hyvin toiminut.
<elias_a> pesasa: Harmi. Eikä mennyt tuotevastuuseenkaan?
<pesasa> Tuohon aikaan, kun halusin 17-tuumaisen läppärin, olisi kilpailijoiden laitteet olleet "raahattavia", kun tuo oli kannettava.
<pesasa> elias_a: En tuolloin jaksanut ruveta pahasti riitelemään. Varsinkin, kun olin tuon ostanut kaverin pikkuputiikin kautta enkä mistään varsinaisesta isommasta "Mac-liikkeestä".
<StockAntenna> niissä oliskin pökerrytty varmaan jos laitteen käyttötarkoitus olisi tullut kaupanteon yhteydessä ilmi:)
<pesasa> Kyllä Varimportin korjaaja vähän katsoikin alta kulmien, kun huomasi Refitin.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-27
<hahlo> onks kellään ubuntua yoga 3 pro:ssa? tekis mieli ostaa se mut linux toimivuus olis hyvä aina tietää
<Iltsu> https://github.com/longsleep/yoga3pro-linux/blob/master/Yoga%203%20Linux%20HOWTO.md
<Iltsu> pikasella googletuksella
<StockAntenna> päivän ubuntu-uutinen: Chrome päivittyi ja alkoi sanoa että päivitykset loppuvat pian tältä Linux-systeemiltä
<StockAntenna> (12.04)
<mjr> 32-bittinen?
<mjr> chromehan nimittäin lakkaa tukemasta 32-bittistä versiota
<mjr> se ei ole kiinni distrosta tai sen versiosta
<hahlo> Iltsu: joo samoja juttuja lukenu, ajattelin jos jollain uusin ubuntu, et toimiiko paremmin
<StockAntenna> kiitos infosta
<StockAntenna> i386 näyttää olevan eli 32
<Mikaela> Chromium jatkaa päivitysten saamista, koska Ubuntu paketoi sen.
<StockAntenna> kuukkeli etulinjassa tappamassa 32:sta näemmä kuten SHA-1:stäkin
<Mikaela> vielä kun tappaisivat http:n
<Iltsu> 32-bittisyys, meno melko diippi
<StockAntenna> miten?
<Mikaela> https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2015/04/30/deprecating-non-secure-http/
<StockAntenna> vähän päälle 400 pv ja sitten on tää käyttiskin obsolete
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-28
<pesasa> Mikaela: https://sites.google.com/a/chromium.org/dev/Home/chromium-security/deprecating-powerful-features-on-insecure-origins
<pesasa> Törmäsin vaan just tohon, kun getUserMedia() ei toiminutkaan Chromella http-osoitteessa.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-29
<StockAntenna> nyyh, lempiubuntuni levis
<aq2> Mikä on ongelma?
<StockAntenna> bootissa alkaa ruutu välkkyä ja tulee vaihtelevaa virheilmoitusta ziljoona kertaa, safe modeen menee, eli rautapuolella ei ole vikaa
<aq2> Saattaa olla kuvalevynkin hajoaminen.
<aq2> kovalevyn :D
<aq2> Kirjaudu sisään ja kirjoita startx. Toimiiko vai tuleeko virheilmoitus?
<StockAntenna> fsck tykkää että on kunnossa ja windows pelaa sekä siinä oleva Samsung Magician tykkää että levy on hyvässä kunnossa
<StockAntenna> X toimi safe modessa normaalisti
<aq2> Sitten ei ole ongelma siinä
<aq2> Ehkä olisi mahdollista poistaa x ja työpöytäympäristö ja kaikki ja asentaa ne uudelleen?
<aq2> Uudelleenasennus on muuten vain yksi komento. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aq2> Tai sitten... ehkä tämä auttaa: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<aq2> heetkinen
<aq2> unohdin tuosta itse install-parametrin
<aq2> ehkä olisi hyvä että joku osaavampi tarkistaisi mun komennot ennen kuin alat niitä sudolla ajamaan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-30
<StockAntenna> huh lähti pelaa tää lempi-Ubuntu, syy vallan eriskummallinen: hiiri
<Tekno> kui
<StockAntenna> laitoin uuden langattoman hiiren viime viikolla ensi kerran tähän
<StockAntenna> näemmä se tai sen usb-pulikka aiheutti tiltin
<StockAntenna> varmaan pelkkä usb-osuus riitti koska hiiri oli ainakin tänään sammuksissa koko päivän kun en käyttänyt sitä ja kone oli tiltissä
<diffis> Jännää. Tulee mieleen, kun törmäsin kerran kaverin koneella Microsoftin valmistamaan hiireen, joka ei toiminut kaverin W7 läppärissä. Ajettiin Lubuntu W7:n päälle, niin hiirikin alko toimia.
<aq2> Tässä käytän Microsoftin näppäimistöä Ubuntu MATEssa ja kaikki äänenvoimakkuuden säätönappulatkin toimivat
<aq2> Joskus niinkin päin.
<aq2> jopa laskinnappula toimii
<diffis> Mulla on kans Microsoftin (halpis ergonominen) näppis, mutta mulla laskinnappi vie suoraan kirjautumisruudulle. Muuten ei kyllä oo valittamista ollut.
<aq2> Hmm jos käytät linuxia niin onko työpöytäympäristössäsi joku ohjelma millä saa pikanäppäimiä muuteltua?
<aq2> Jostain syystä Mintissä laskinnappula ei toiminut
<aq2> paitsi asetusten muuttamisen jälkeen
<diffis> Lubuntu mulla on.
<aq2> En itse lxde:tä tunne kovin hyvin niin en osaa sanoa miten näppäinyhdistelmäasetuksia voi siinä muutella
<diffis> Pikanäppäimiä en oo hirveesti kattellut, mitä nyt openboxin conffiin pistänyt tavaraa lisää.
<aq2> "Hmm jos käytät linuxia" joo siis luulin olevani eri kanavalla :D
<diffis> :D
<aq2> Mikä oli alkuperäinen jännä ongelma? Tulin tänne vasta äsken
<StockAntenna> se oli mun boottausongelma
<StockAntenna> lopullinen syy ei ollut uusi hiirikään, vaan usbhubi
<StockAntenna> ja se on ollut puoli vuotta toimivana käytössä
<aq2> ok
<StockAntenna> nyt levähti
<StockAntenna> tosin voi olla että tuokin johtuu siitä laitoin ekan kerran laitteen hubin päätyporttiin:)
<aq2> jos yrität tikulta käynnistää niin plop boot manager on todella kätevä siihen
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-31
<Mikaela> Mitä musiikinstriimauspalvelua täällä käytetään? Spotifyn Linux-versio on rikki uudemmilla jakeluilla ja play.spotify.com haluaa Flashin, kuten myös Deezer
<Echramath> Kyl mulla pyörii Spotify 0.9.17.1.gjotain
<Echramath> Rikki se kyllä, sitä en kiellä
<Echramath> Luulis tietty että ne Spotifytyypit yrittäis korjata tilanteen
<Echramath> Tätä nykyä Flash alkaa olla vika joku Windows-puoellakin
<StockAntenna> olen vanha jäärä enkä str11m44
<Mikaela> Rikki tarkoittaen että se yrittää ladata jonkin kirjaston versiota 1.x ja, uudemmilla jakeluilla (kuten Ubuntu 16.04, 15.10) siitä on vain versio 2.x
<username1> Ääni ei enää toimi, kun vaihdoin Windows XP:stä Lubuntu 14:ään. Äänikorttina on HDA VIA VT82xx. Miten korjaan?
<Echramath> No on kyllä semipahoja, jos se olis helppoa se toimis purkista
<username1> Vaaditaanko vikailmoituksen lähettämiseen tunnus?
<Echramath> Siis 14.xxx
<Echramath> Olisko se ehkä jopa korjattu uudemmassa Alsassa?
<Echramath> Onko se perinteinen "ei herjoja mutta mitään ei kuulu"?
<username1> On.
<Echramath> Nykyajan vehkeissä on niin paljon miksereitä peräkkäin ja aina niistä on joku nollassa oletuksena
<ninnnu_> asenna pavucontrol, avaa ja kerro näkyykö siellä jännittäviä asioita?
<username1> Kokeilen uusinta ALSAa oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (0.201601301031~ubuntu14.04.1).
<ninnnu_> mä luulen että siellä on vain joku mikseri nollilla tai väärä äänilähtö
<Echramath> Mun äänikorttihan oli käyttökelvottoman rikki pulsessa vain jotain kolme vuotta
<ninnnu_> toi äänipiiri on kai sen verran vanha että se on jo tuettu jos sitä tullaan ikinä tukemaan
<Echramath> Bugiraporttikin oli
<username1> AlsaMixeristä olen laittanut äänet täysille ja äänilähtöjäkin vaihdellut.
<username1> Käynnistän uudelleen.
<username1> Tuon paketin asennus ei auttanut.
<username1> Mitä ohjelmaa täällä ehdotettiinkaan?
<ninnnu_> pavucontrol
<username1> Toistossa Järjestelmän äänien voimakkuus oli 0 %, mutta sen kasvattaminen ei auttanut. mplayer2: audio streamin palkki heiluu äänitiedoston tahtiin.
<username1> VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller Analoginen stereo: Portti: Analoginen kuulokeliitäntä (unplugged)
<username1> Muita porttivaihtoehtoja ei ole. Tuosta tuli mieleen että kuulokkeet toimivat kyllä.
<ninnnu_> jännä
<username1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967394&p=11892141#post11892141 Tässä ratkaisuna on vanhemman Linuxin asentaminen.
<username1> Viestin linkki ei vain toimi enää. Mistä voi ladata vanhemman Linuxin?
<ninnnu_> no se on tässä kohtaa melko huono ratkaisu kaikin puolin
<username1> Miten muutenkaan saisin äänen?
<puhuri> jaahas, Lenovo ThinkPad L450 webbikamera ei ilmeisesti olekaan tuettu :-(
<puhuri> kone tietysti satojen kilometrien päässä
<ninnnu_> hm
<ninnnu_> hyvään piiloon on kyl laitettu toi 3.0.0 kerneli
<puhuri> muikku ainanakan ei tunnistanut (lähti siis siitä, että skype ei toiminut), 15.10. Mutta pitää ihmetellä myöhemmin.
<ninnnu_> old-releasestakin löytyy vain 2.6-sarjaa tai sit 3.0.11
<puhuri> ihan toiseen asiaan, kiva kun löytää mielenkiintoisen softan ja sitten configuresta löytyy KVERSIONS=2.4.3,2.4.4,2.4.5,2.4.6,2.4.7,2.4.8,2.4.9,2.4.10,2.4.12,2.4.13 :-( [projekti kuollut n. 2004]
<ninnnu_> username1: täältä sais 11.10:n tai 10.04:n joissa äänet pitäs toimia vielä http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ninnnu_> melkein suosittelisin 10.04:ää koska sen tuki kesti pitempään = tuoreemmat turvapäivitykset
<username1> 3.0:han tuossa on hakusessa.
<username1> 3.0.11 kuulostaa sopivalta
<ninnnu_> 10.04 ja 11.10 on distroversioita
<ninnnu_> noi on kerneliversioita
<username1> Joo. Linkkaamassani ratkaisussa: "See if you can find any kernels that are numbered 3.0.x. The ones that start with 3.2 are too  new!"
<username1> Sanoit löytäneesi jostain 3.0 kernelin.
<ninnnu_> kusetin, olivatki 3.11.x
<username1> No nyt menin kyllä halpaan
<ninnnu_> täällä aikaisimmat on vain 3.2
<ninnnu_> *3.5
<ninnnu_> onpas numerot tänään vaikeita
<ninnnu_> noni
<ninnnu_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image_3.0.0.32.36_i386.deb tuosta
<ninnnu_> tai http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image_3.0.0.32.36_amd64.deb jos asensin 64-bittisen
<ninnnu_> eiku äää
<ninnnu_> noi on jotain parin kilon möykkyjä
<ninnnu_> ei täällä oo ku metapaketteja
<username1> Kiitos mutta joo ja:  linux-image riippuu paketista linux-image-generic (= 3.0.0.32.36); kuitenkin:  Ohjelman linux-image-generic versio järjestelmässä on 3.13.0.76.82.
<ninnnu_> joo, löyty vääriä asioita
<ninnnu_> noni
<ninnnu_> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-32-generic_3.0.0-32.51_i386.deb tai http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-32-generic_3.0.0-32.51_amd64.deb
<username1> i386 tai generic
<ninnnu_> i386 tai amd64
<ninnnu_> molemmat genericcejä
<username1> Kas, aivan. Kiitos.
<ninnnu_> silti melkein väittäisin että tulee parempi mieli jos vain asentaa vanhemman distron
<ninnnu_> koska ton paketin mukana ei välttämättä tuu esim. moduuleja (= ajureita) vaan ne pitää noukkia muusta/muista paketeista
<motalb> mahtaako silti olla kernelijuttu jos kerran kuulokeliitännän kautta toimii
<username1> "linux-image-3.0.0-32-generic riippuu paketista wireless-crda; kuitenkin:
<username1>   Pakettia wireless-crda ei ole asennettu."
<motalb> ollu monessa aikaisemmassa koneessa vastaava ongelma joka on korjaantunut jotakin konffifilua muokkaamalla tms
<username1> Tai no tuo virhe taitaa hoitua wireless-crda asentamalla.
<tale> Eikös voisi testata äänien toimivuutta 10.04 Live CD:ltä käynnistämällä?
<username1> Hyvä idea, tale. Kokeillen.
<aq2> Kernelin päivitys auttaa moniin ongelmiin.
<username1> wireless-crda:n asentaminen poistaisi linux-imagen.
<aq2> Oletko asentanut itse toisen kernelin? Siinä tapauksessa vanhan poistaminen ei tietenkään haittaisi.
<aq2> Onko tässä siis wifi-ongelma vai ääniongelma vai mikä?
<ninnnu_> aq2: tässä halutaan tehdä downgrade koska ton äänipiirin kohdalla on tapahtunut regressio 3.1 -> 3.2
<aq2> no nyt on vanhoja ytimiä
<aq2> saako 10.04:ään edes päivityksiä enää?
<ninnnu_> jep
<ninnnu_> loppu elokuussa
<aq2> noniin...
<aq2> oletan että kone on offline-käytössä :D
<ninnnu_> vai oisko jopa ollu vuosi sitten
<username1> Ei pysty alustamaan USB-muistia. 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'call_create_partition_sync'
<username1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14822887/ "Luo käynnistyslevyllä" yritin.
<aq2> Sen voi alustaa päätteelläkin jos haluaa
<aq2> Joku ei osaa pyyttonia.
<username1> Miten?
<aq2> Aloita vaikka kytkemällä muistitikku. Aja sitten päätteellä lsblk ja kerro, mikä on muistitikun tunnus. Todennäköisesti se on sdc.
<username1> Juu. sdb.
<aq2> Se on siis sdb=
<aq2> ?
<aq2> Siinä tapauksessa tällaiset komennot. http://dpaste.com/3ZZ18BM
<aq2> Varmista että se todellakin on sdb eikä sdc kuten yleensä.
<aq2> Lähde: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-format-usb-drive-in-the-terminal/
<username1> Mikä yleensä on sdb? Olen tässä tapauksessa varma.
<aq2> /dev/sdb on siis muistitikkusi "fyysinen" sijainti.
<username1> Tarkoitin, että mitä levyä sdb yleensä kuvaa, jos sda on tietokoneen kiintolevy.
<aq2> Se saattaa olla vaikka toinen osio.
<aq2> Paitsi että eikös se olisi myöskin sda:n alla?
<username1> Ok. Mulla ei oo USB-muistissa osioita eli ei ole sdb1:tä.
<aq2> Sitten suoraan toiseen komentoon. Sen pitäisi käsittääkseni luoda sdb1.
<username1> "/dev/sdb1: No such file or directory"
<aq2> Hmm...
<aq2> Irrota tikku ja kiinnitä se uudelleen. Miltä sitten näyttää lsblk?
<username1> Muutin sdb1:n sdb:ksi. Komento suorittui, mutta ei tullut sdb1 listaan.
<username1> Irrotin ja kiinnitin uudelleen. /dev/sdb mounttautui .
<aq2> Hmm...
<username1> liitospiste /media/user/Ubuntu
<aq2> Voiko sinne raahailla tiedostoja?
<ninnnu_> Mediassa ei ole pakko olla osiotaulua että sinne saa luotua tiedostojärjestelmän ja kivoja asioita..
<username1> Voi
<mjr> jooh, linuxissa toi ei ole ihan pakollista, mutta monet käyttikset tahi laitteet saattaa olettaa että pitäis löytyä partitiotaulu
<mjr> joten saattaa kannattaa oikeesti sellanen laittaa siihen ellei tiedä ettei tarvitse
<username1> Ei kelpaa Luo käynnistyslevylle.
<mjr> jaa oli kyse käynnistyslevyn luonnista
<username1> teenkö dd if=levykuva of=/dev/sdb
<mjr> tee vaan jos se on tikku/hybridi-image
<username1> "desktop CD"
<username1> "image"
<mjr> tais noi ubuntun imaget olla hybridejä että kaipa se toimii
<mjr> (hybridi tarkoittaa tässä tapauksessa siis sitä että se sisältää sekä cd-tiedostojärjestelmän että dos-formaatin partitiotaulun ja boottisälät)
<mjr> kun cd:t on vähän omanlaisiaan, mutta jossain vaiheessa kehitettiin säätö että voi tehdä kummassakin käyttötapauksessa toimivan imagen
<username1> Kokeilen bootata.
<username1> Käynnistyi kiintolevyn käyttöjärjestelmään, vaikka valitsin käynnistysvalikosta äskeisen USB-muistin.
<username1> Tuli mieleeni, että käytössä on Lubuntu. Jaksaisikohan tämä 430 megatavun muistin omaava läppäri edes pyörittää Ubuntu 10.04:ää? Ehkä sillä äänen testaa.
<username1> Ainakin USB-muistin nimikkeenä on Ubuntu 10.04.4.
<StockAntenna> hieman vanha
<username1> Tähän lienee perehdyttävä ensi päivänä. Nukun ennen sitä. Moi.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-25
<Dtly> Hei! olen uusi käyttäjä ja seurannut wikibooksin ubuntu tutuksi ohjeita. Nyt en kuitenkaan löydä tätä synaptic pakenttienhallintaohjelmaa koneelta. Ubuntu Softwaren kautta löytyy, mutta kun painaa install lukee siinä noin puoli sekunttia installing, jonka jälkeen mitään ei taphdu
<Dtly> Vastaavasti System Settingsissä oleva Software & Updates ei aukea.
<StockAntenna> onpas outoa
<StockAntenna> sen pitäs kysellä rootin salasanaa synapticia ajellessa
<Dtly> joo ei kysy mitään
<StockAntenna> yritä ajaa se komentoriviltä
<Dtly> millä komennolla? ei oo kauhian tuttu vielä tuo komentorivi :D
<StockAntenna> en ole koskaan ajanut mutta kaipa se synaptic on sielläkin
<xet7> sudo synaptic
<xet7> jos se on asennettuna
<xet7> jos ei ole asennettuna, sudo apt install -y synaptic
<xet7> asentaa sen
<xet7> Dtly: Mikä version Ubuntusta?
<xet7> näkyy komennolla: cat /etc/issue
<Dtly> 16.04 LTS
<Dtly> $ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for unknown:  E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic:1: Extra junk after value
<Dtly> mietin olisko joku voinu tulla siinä ku ohjeitten (https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Ubuntun_asennuksen_j%C3%A4lkeiset_toimet#Automaattiset_tietoturvap.C3.A4ivitykset) mukaan tein päivitysasetuksia komentoriviltä. sudo apt-get update ja sudo apt-get update. Näistä ensimmäinen komento teki muistaakseni jonku virheilmotuksen ja ei tainnu mennä tuo homma ihan putkeen. voisko sillä olla yhteyttä?
<Dtly> sudo apt install -y synaptic E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic:1: Extra junk after valu
<xet7> Dtly: kyllä, sulla puuttuu puolipiste 10periodic tekstitiedostosta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=652027
<lubotu3> Mozilla bug 652027 in Localization Server "Install php5-curl" [Major,Verified: fixed]
<xet7> jonkun rivin lopussa ei ole puolipistettä ;
<Dtly> aivan tuolla tosiaan on virhe. miten muokkaan tuon tiedoston sisältöä?
<xet7> en tiedä miten vanha tuo linux.fi sivuston ohje on, olen tehnyt tuon virallisen wiki sivun mukaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<xet7> Hmm, onkohan siinä gedit asennettuna: sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<xet7> tai nano
<xet7> sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<xet7> nanossa kun on tehnyt muutokset, Ctrl-o ja sen jälkeen Enter tallentaa, ja Ctrl-x poistuu nanosta
<Dtly> Sisältö on kokonaisuudessaan tällainen nyt: PT: :periodic: :Update-Package-List "1"; APT: :Periodic: :Download-Upgradeable-Packages "1"; APT: :Periodic: :AutocleanInterval "0"; APT: :Periodic: :Unattendet-Upgrade "1";
<xet7> Dtly: puuttuuko alusta A-kirjain APT: ? ja lopussa lukee "Unattendet" pitäisi olla "Unattended"
<xet7> kannattaa kopioida/liittää ne APT::Periodic... rivit suoraan
<Dtly> joo :D näkkyy olevan virheitä täynnä, vielä oli tuo d- kirjain väärin, mutta tilanne ei siltikkään muuttunu. samaa syntax erroria
<Dtly> nyt alko toimimaan ainaki tuo sudo apt-get update
<xet7> Dtly: tuossa on asetukset joita käytän yhdellä palvelimella: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23861870/
<xet7> siihen voi muokata kyllä päivitysten asentamisajan jne
<xet7> toinen vaihtoehtohan on asentaa päivitykset konetta sammuttaessa
<xet7> jos kerran apt-get update jo toimii, voit koittaa asentaa synapticia
<xet7> sudo apt install synaptic
<xet7> ja kun se on asennettu: sudo synaptic
<Dtly> noniin, mahtava homa! synaptic asentu ja käynnistyy. Minä kiitän! :)
<xet7> :)
<xet7> Joo Ubuntu softwaren kautta on minullekin käynyt että menee pitkään asentaessa, nopeammin on onnistunut komentoriviltä ja synapticista
<Dtly> joo. kuha oppii komennot. Pittääpä jatkaa harjottelua taas, kiitoksia vielä :)
<xet7> Nyt kun synaptic on asennettu, pitäisi sen löytyä suoraan kun ubuntun työpöydän vasemman valikon ylintä painiketta painaa ja alkaa kirjoittamaan synaptic ja sitten klikkaa sitä, eli välttämättä ei terminaalia/komentoriviä tarvitse avata ensin
<Echramath> Hmmm mikäs tän /dev/shm:n olemus oikein on
<Echramath> df sanoo että 513M käytetty ja du että siellä 24M tavaraa
<ansa> jaettua muistia varten: https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/manpages/shm_overview.7.en.html
<Echramath> Eli siellä on asioita mitkä eivät näy tiedostoina?
<ansa> kyllä ne pitäis näkyä, ellei ole unlinkattu mutta vielä jonkun prosessin käyttämiä
<Echramath> No ehkäpä noi tiedostojärjestelmän työkalut eivät ole tarkoitettu tuohon
<Echramath> Rupesin ihmettelemään koko juttua, kun joku ehdotti selaimen cachen symlinkkaamista tuonne, mutta kannattaakohan sinne mennä omin päin sekoilemaan...
<ninnnu> shm:n tarkoitus ei kyllä oo toi (shared memory, tarkoitettu asioiden liikutteluun softien välillä)
<ninnnu> mielummin mounttaat tmpfs:ää sopivan kokoisen palan johonkin muualle (esim. /tmp...) ja työnnät ne kakut sinne
<Echramath> Näin mäkin päättelin
<Echramath> Menisköhän kaikki rikki jos vaan lättäisi symlinkaten ~/.cachen sinne
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> mut se on silti väärä paikka
<Echramath> Eikun /tmpiin
<Echramath> Jaahas ja edelleen .cachesta suurimman osan vie Spotify jonka ystävällisesti on käsketty cacheta Muualle
<Echramath> Joo näemmä tämä on ihan tunnettu ominaisuus
<Echramath> Haista conductissa kielletty asia, Joonatan
<Echramath> Jotta tuota eikö tuo riittäne että läiskii käyttämän selaimen .cachet sinne, sehän se kirjoittalee
<ioxo> nii aika heikossa hapessa taitaa olla systeemin konffit jos saat perus käyttäjänä tungettua dataa johonkin semmoiseen /dev/ paikkaan, että hommat menee sekasi =)
<elias_a> Tietääkö joku onko tämä uusi virus iskenyt myös ajan tasalla olevaan Ubuntuun? https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/25/linux_proxy_10_trojan/?mt=1485371248327
<Echramath> "devices that are running with default passwords"?
<elias_a> Aaa - totta.
<Echramath> Mitenkähän tekis pysyviä kansioita ramdiskille...
<Echramath> Jos mä luon ne crontabissani @reboot?
<ansa> tmpfiles.d on moderni tapa tehdä noita
<Echramath> No joo, looginen ajatus oli kyllä käyttää omaa tunnusta
<ansa> njoo, ei niitä silloin varmaan bootissa tarttis tehdä, mutta loginin yhteydessä tarkistaa - en tosin tiedä että mikä silloin olis järkevin tapa
<Echramath> No mitähän mä taas aattelin, onhan tuollakin uid+gid-määreet
<Sm1thY> Firefox ei avaa tuota linkkiäsi elias_a
<Sm1thY> Onko syytä huolestua?
<Laodikea> Mulla firefox avaa, ei siis syytä huoleen, mutta ihan kaikki ei taida olla täydessä toiminnassa
<ninnnu> mä luen tota uutista silleen että LinuxProxy10 on vähän niinkuin Mirai mutta persistentimpi (poistoon ei riitä virtahoito)
<Sm1thY> Äkkiä joku virustutka koneelle :D
<ninnnu> meh
<ninnnu> jättää vain IoT-kakan kauppaan niin ei tarvi miettiä
<Sm1thY> Juuh, huomenna jää aamupuuro väliin ku joku hakkeroi miun mikron!
<kirvesAxe> https://mobile.twitter.com/internetofshit/
<ninnnu> sepä
<kirvesAxe> tuolla oli aivan mieletöntä kamaa CES-messuilta :)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-26
<elias_a> Sm1thY: Kyllä se mulla ainakin avaa.
<elias_a> Olisikos ehdotuksia antivirus/malware-paljastussoftaksi Ubuntulle?
<elias_a> Olen pitkään ajellut konettani ilman moista, mutta voisihan sitä nyt ehkä kuitenkin ainakin toisia suojella.
<ninnnu> lähinnä ClamAV
<elias_a> No siihen minäkin tässä rähmiessäni päädyin.
<ansa> tunnistaako tuo jotain linux-malwarea? Yleensä kai noita ajetaan lähinnä sen takia että palvelimet suojelee jotain windows-koneita
<ninnnu> ansa: kai se jotai, ja niin ajetaan. Mut jos haluaa nukkua yönsä rauhassa niin asentakoot sitten.
<ninnnu> toisaalta väärä turvallisuuden tunne voi olla pahempi kuin turvattomuus...
<elias_a> No se on totta. Lähinnä tässä on kyse toisten suojelemista.
<ninnnu> "en mä mitää viruksia voi saada, mulla on f-norton" pätee varsinkin taviksiin
<elias_a> Jännä juttu. Clamav käyttäytyy erikoisesti asennuksen jälkeen. Kun koittaa ajaa virustunnisteet päivittävää freshclam-komentoa, tulos on ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process
<elias_a> Eikä muuten edes poistunut lukitus bootissa.
<ninnnu> fuser /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log
<ansa> ehkä se käynnisti samantien tunnisteiden päivityksen itse?
<ninnnu> ni
<elias_a> Joo niin se näköjään on. Loggaa ainakin päivittäneensä. Kiitos!
<ninnnu> elias_a: Ja nyt ku sulla on ClamAV niin kannattaa kans testata että miten se huutaa jos näkyy pahiksia, ja saako sitä huutamaan tavisystävällisessä muodossa
<ninnnu> Vinkki: Kaiva esiin EICAR test file
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ei tarvinnut EICARia. Löytyi ihan kaksi muutakin osumaa. :P
<Sm1thY> http://www.ubuntufree.com/top-5-antivirus-apps-for-ubuntu-14-04-and-14-10/
<Sm1thY> Mikä noista kannattaisi asentaa?
<Laodikea> Ei mitään, vaan ClamTk
<ninnnu> ClamTk ~= ClamAV joka on listattuna :P
<Laodikea> Joo, ClamTk on graafinen käyttöliittymä ClamAV:lle
<StockAntenna> eilinuxutarvitseavsofyaa
<StockAntenna> TM
<Sm1thY> Dodi
<Sm1thY> Meni sit Ubuntu ihan sekaisin, en saanut enää edes bootattua :I
<Sm1thY> Menin siis kokeilemaan tuota Comodoa ja sekotti koko konneen
<ninnnu> yleensä ku kysytään neuvoanja sitä annetaan niin on tapana noudattaa eikä soolota
<Sm1thY> Niinno.. Mut ku halusin kokkeilla!
<ninnnu> no, yks parhaimmista tavoista oppia on rikkoa ja sit yrittää korjata
<Sm1thY> Juuh
<Sm1thY> Mikäs se softa oli, clamtk-jotain?
<Laodikea> on se se vieläkin. ClamAV, jonka graafinen frontendi on ClamTK
<Sm1thY> Kumman asennan Ubuntun pakettivarastosta, normaali vai toi toinen, "This package contains a nautilus plugin" ?
<Laodikea> nautilus on tiedostonhallintaohjelma, ihan kumpi vain siis
<Sm1thY> Also known as Files, sen verran tiedän :D
<Sm1thY> Installing clamTk (that also installs clamav) is not enough to automatically download updates nor to schedule scans. Once clamav-daemon is installed, clamTk works well with 16.04LTR. I think a better documentation is needed to help many users. Hope this info helps!
<Sm1thY> Eli pitäis asentaa joku clamav-daemon tms?
<Sm1thY> No nyt asensin tuon, näyttää koko ajan että "An update is available" vaikka päivitin?
<ilkka60> Aloittelijalle tuli pieni ongelma Ubuntun kanssa
<ilkka60> ensiksi pitaisi saada aakkoset toimimaan
<Laodikea> Sm1thY: mistä tiedät, että päivitit?
<Laodikea> Asensin ClamTK:n ja se kyllä tosiaan sanoo, että päivityksiä on saatavilla
<Sm1thY> Laodikea, no siis päivitin nuo virustunnisteet, boottasin ja sit tuli heti taas että päivitys on saatavilla
<Sm1thY> +manuaalisesti
<Laodikea> Aa
<ninnnu> no se tarkoittaa clamtk:ta itsessään
<ninnnu> nollan markan ilmoitus
<Laodikea> just
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, mites sen sitten päivitän?
<ilkka60> Olisiko teista kukaan kiinnostunut vahan jeesaamaan ensin taman aakkosongelman kanssa
<ninnnu> ilkka60: asensit vahingossa täysenglanniksi englanninkielisellä näppäinasettelulla?
<ninnnu> en keksi muuta tapaa millä saisit heti kättelyllä ääkköset halki
<ninnnu> Sm1thY: liian vaikeesti että se olis sen arvoista
<ilkka60> ajan tata suoraan levykkeelta kun tuo varsinainen ongelma on tassa>
<ninnnu> https://github.com/dave-theunsub/clamtk/blob/master/CHANGES ClamTK:n changelog. Sulla on versio 5.20 tai 5.21. Lähinnä kosmeettisia muutkosia, pl. #61 korjaus joka ei edes koske sua
<ilkka60> kestaa kun yritan etsia oikeita merkkeja
<ilkka60> TAMMOINEN ILMOITUS TULI RUUDULLE dev/SDB1(KAKSOISPISTE) UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY(puolipilkku)RUN fsck MANUALLY
<ninnnu> oot sammuttanu konetta suoraan virtanapista painamalla pitkään pohjassa, tai muuten vain saanut äkillistä sähkövajetta?
<ilkka60> (i.e.,without (viiva)a or (viiva)p options)
<ninnnu> (korjaus on että meet applications -> accessories (tai jossai siel) -> terminal -> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1)
<Sm1thY> Hmm.. Tässä ei siis ole reaaliaikaista toimintoa?
<ilkka60> vai ajanko levykkeelta uudestaan koko Ubuntun uusiksi
<ninnnu> ilkka60: voit sä niinkin tehdä, mut kokeile ny ensin toi mitä sanoin
<ilkka60> kokeilisin jos ymmartaisin
<ninnnu> vasemmassa yläkulmassa on Applications, locations, system
<ninnnu> eiku nykyään on unity
<Laodikea> Paina Windows-näppäintä ja kirjoita: terminal
<Laodikea> sieltä pitäis aueta, tai sitten Ctrl + Alt + T
<Laodikea> Sitten tuo: sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<ilkka60> avautu Xterminal onko oikein
<Laodikea> On
<Laodikea> sinne voi kirjoittaa myös: setxkbmap fi
<Laodikea> sillä voi saada näppäimistöasettelun vaihdettua suomeen, jos muistan oikein. Nyt on vähän aikaa, kun tuota on tullut ajeltua
<ilkka60> fsck.ext2 tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<ilkka60> sanoo kone
<ninnnu> mitä sanoo ls /dev/sd*
<ilkka60> en taas saa loydettya tuota tahtea, yritan etsia
<ioxo> jenkkinäppiksessä tulee sift+8
<ioxo> jos oikein muistan...
<Sm1thY> Ajoin nyt oman kotikansion tuolla home -kansion ja löytyi että "Possible threats 1", kansiossa /home/nimi/.steam/resource/sourceinit.dat ja Status : PUA.Win.Packer.PrivateExeProte-b
<Sm1thY> Mitä mä teen?
<Laodikea> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_and_American_keyboards#/media/File:KB_United_States-NoAltGr.svg kyllä, shift+8
<ilkka60> kiitos tuli sift plus 8 merkilla tahti
<ninnnu> Sm1thY: stressaat vähemmän. False positivet on juttu
<ilkka60> tein sen ja tuli kaksi rivia keltaisella
<ninnnu> ilkka60: juu, mitä niillä keltaisilla riveillä lukee
<ninnnu> lähinnä että onko siellä "sdb1"
<ninnnu> Sm1thY: http://askubuntu.com/questions/488649/clamav-finding-threat-in-steam-file
<ioxo> ite tekisin rm -rf /home/nimi/.steam
<ilkka60> on
<ninnnu> ilkka60: sit otat uusiksi ja kirjoitat sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<ioxo> sitten kun käynnistää seuraavan kerran steamin niin lataa uudestaan ne pelit/softat mitä halusikaan käyttää
<ninnnu> vähemmillä kirjoitusvirheillä
<ioxo> toi numero perässä on osion numero ja voi olla myös jotain muuta
<ilkka60> taas sanoo ettei oo jotakin tiedostoa
<ioxo> sda, sdb kertoo kiintolevyn olemassaolosta...
<ninnnu> ilkka60: huomaa että komennossa on kaksi / merkkiä
<ninnnu> molempien pitää olla
<ilkka60> kirjoitin kylla mielestani ihan oikein
<ilkka60> voin laittaa ipadilla kuvan jos..
<ilkka60> olisi email.. onko huono idea
<ninnnu> tai sitten maalaat hiirellä ja liimaat tänne
<ilkka60> ei kopioi
<ninnnu> sulla on xterminal, se toimii vähän eri tavalla kui esim. windows
<ninnnu> se kopioi automaattisesti sen mitä maalaat
<ilkka60> anteeksi tuli puhelu
<ninnnu> vaihtoehtoisesti kokeille painaa hiiren keskimmäisellä napilla tähän keskustelun kirjoituskenttään
<ilkka60> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdf  /dev/sdh  /dev/sdj bash: /dev/sda: Lupa evätty ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /dev/sda1  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdc  /dev/sde  /dev/sdg  /dev/sdi  /dev/sdk bash: /dev/sda1: Lupa evätty ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck – ut
<ninnnu> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<ilkka60> yrita moniajolla puhelu kesken
<ilkka60> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck – util-linux 2.27.1 fsck – util-linux 2.27.1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) bash: lauseoppivirhe lähellä odottamatonta avainsanaa ”(” ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck.ext2: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole yritettäessä avata /
<hahlo> hienosto osaa suomea sh
<ilkka60> Komentoa 'fsck.ext2:' ei löytynyt, tarkoititko:  Komento 'fsck.ext2' paketista 'e2fsprogs' (main) fsck.ext2:: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Possibly non-existent device? Possibly: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck – util-linux 2.27.1 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) /dev/sda1 contains a file system w
<ilkka60> taitaa olla parempi etta asennan Ubuntun uudestaan tuolta levykkeelta
<hahlo> hienosti
<ninnnu> katkes just ku olis menny jännäksi
<ninnnu> "/dev/sda1 contains a file system w"
<ilkka60> kestaa vahan aikaa loytaa tuo hipsukka
<ninnnu> Huomaa että uudelleenasennus saattaa hukata sun henkilökohtaiset tiedostot jos sulla on sellasia tallennettuna
<ninnnu> toi ei ole komento
<ninnnu> toi on vain että mihin tuo sun tänne laittama tuloste päättyy
<ilkka60> OK
<ilkka60>  Komento 'fsck.ext2' paketista 'e2fsprogs' (main) fsck.ext2:: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ Possibly non-existent device? Possibly: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$: komentoa ei löytynyt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C
<ilkka60> otan pienen palan kerrallaan tahan esille
<ninnnu> ota vain ny siitä eteen päin mitä mä laitoin
<ilkka60> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck – util-linux 2.27.1 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<ilkka60> Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.  Korjaa<y>?  /dev/sda1: e2fsck canceled.  /dev/sda1: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors **********
<ninnnu> nonii
<hahlo> dirty
<ninnnu> se olis korjannu juttuja mut sit painoit jotain muuta kuin y
<ilkka60> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ^C ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ninnnu> nonii
<ilkka60> ilmeisesti vahingossa painoin C
<ninnnu> ei vaan painoit ctrl-c
<ninnnu> ku yritit kopioida
<ninnnu> mutta
<ninnnu> laita ny se sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<ilkka60> joo yritin kopioida ennenkuin tajusin  ohjeesi
<ninnnu> äläkä yritä copypasteta tänne mitään, vaan seuraa vaan sen ohjeita
<ilkka60> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 fsck – util-linux 2.27.1 e2fsck 1.42.13 (17-May-2015) /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found.  Korjaa<y>?
<ilkka60> no nyt tein niin kuin sanoit
<ilkka60> painanko y
<ninnnu> kyllä
<ninnnu> ja enter
<ninnnu> jos pelkkä y ei riitä etenemiseen
<ilkka60> Inode 264732 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 264733 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 264735 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 264736 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Deleted inode 264744 has zero dtime.  Korjaa<y>? yes
<ilkka60> Inode 272593 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 272927 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 272928 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 272929 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 272930 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 273019 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 273042 was part of the orphaned inode list.  FIXED. Inode 273057 was part of the
<ilkka60> Pass 2: Checking directory structure Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity Pass 4: Checking reference counts Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<ilkka60> Block bitmap differences:  -1084224 -1096056 -(39914693--39914697) -(39922179--39922183) -(39922314--39922318) -(39922369--39922373) -(39922449--39922453) -(39922491--39922495) -(58250863--58250864) -58250867 -(58254352--58254366) -(58254372--58254376) -(58254378--58254382) -(58254393--58254397) -(58254427--58254431) -(58254688--58254692) -(58254710--58254711) Korjaa<y>?
<ilkka60> tammoisia se teki
<ilkka60> luuletko etta voin kokeilla normaalia kaynnistysta
<ninnnu> no sit ku se on valmis niin yritä käynnistää kone normaalisti, ja älä enää sammuta virtanapista
<ilkka60> OK
<ilkka60> kokeilen ja palaan viela, mutta jo nyt paljon kiitoksia sinulle .)
<elias_a> Kiva lukea kun on asiallista asiaa ja auttamista. :)
<elias_a> ninnnu: Propsit sulle! :)
<ilkka60> Hei  taas - kaikki toimii kuin luomisen laulu, eli UBUNTU on normaali taas
<ilkka60> Kiitos paljon NINNULLE avusta
<ilkka60> tai ninnnu
<ilkka60> Nyt laitan takaisin tuon toisen SSD levyn kiinni ja jatkan Win 7 pron kanssa jumppaamista, eli Vistan päivittämisen Win 7:si
<ilkka60> ilkka60 nöyrästi kiittää ja kumartaa poistuen unten maille
<Sm1thY> Hmm,. Ajoin ton nyt läpi, eli koko linux-kovo, ja antaa monta herjaa Libreofficesta, "PUA.Doc.Tool.Libreofficemacro-2"
<Laodikea> Ei hätää, mutta noin perinteisesti marcroissa on kuljetettu viruksia, tyyliin roskapostiviestin mukana word-tekstitiedosto ja sitten kun sen avaa, käynnistyy kiva makro, joka tekee "kivoja" juttuja
<Laodikea> Libreoffice itsekin varottaa, jos yrittää suorittaa makroa, joka on kirjoitettu jollain toisella koneella
<Sm1thY> Ja sitten  yksittäinen /usr/share/mime/mime.cache "PUA.Win.Exploit.CVE_2012_0110-1.. Mitä mieltä?
<Laodikea> olisko Win niin kuin Windows ja 2012 on jo viisi vuotta vanha
<ninnnu> lähtökohtaisesti ei tarvi stressata asioista jotka on /usr:n alla
<ninnnu> ne on kuitenkin false positive
<ninnnu> Ilmeisesti PUA.* on todennäköisesti false positiveja kaikki
<Sm1thY> Oukei, koitan nyt skannata Windowsin puolelta jos löytyy jotain jänskää :D
<Sm1thY> No huh!
<Sm1thY> Windows-osion skannasin, Possible Threats 1214 :P
<ninnnu> ja kui moni näistä alkaa PUA
<Sm1thY> Kaikki =)
<ninnnu> noni
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-27
<foolaround> onkohan tuohon minitubeen ohjetta kuinka sen saa toimiin, search ei toimi ja tulee jokin google virhe jostain avaimesta
<Laodikea> Joku italialainen koodarihan sitä on tehnyt, taitaa vaan olla ohjelma rikki niin, ettei toimi.
<Laodikea> kolme-neljä vuotta sitten viimeksi käytin, eikä se silloinkaan ihan kunnossa ollut
<ansa> taitaa olla että ei nykyaikana oikein edes voi toimia, kun google rajoittaa noita youtuben apeja jos ei oo api-keytä käytössä
<ansa> https://askubuntu.com/questions/672501/why-is-minitube-not-working-anymore
<rane> nonii toimiikos tämä nyt
<Echramath> Onkos teillä yli kolmen coren prossuja?
<Echramath> Käykö ne täydellä kuormalla eri lämmöillä?
<foolaround> onhan se mahdollista että ytimet käy eri lämmöillä jos esim ohjelma ei käytä kaikkia windowssilla ollu näin
<foolaround> mut luulis et jos kaikki on täydellä kuormalla että aika samaa pitäis olla kaikki
<foolaround> päädyin smtube ohjelmaan kun ei tota minitubea jaksanu ruveta säätään
<Echramath> No mut pistetäänpä mprime neljällä säikeellä ja xsensors tulille
<Echramath> core0 tuntuu johtajavan core3:sta tasaisella neljällä asteella, muuta välissä
<Echramath> -a
<gildean> voihan se olla että siili on vaan pikkusen paremmin kiinni siinä piirissä toisesta kulmasta kuin vastakkaisesta
<Echramath> No sitähän mä tässä mietin
<Echramath> Tai olisiko tahnaa epätasaisesti
<gildean> se on todennäkösempää
<Echramath> Kuitenkin niillä on sama siili eivätkä levitä lämpöään eri ripoihin
<Echramath> Koska siinä ihan kiven päällähän on kuparimöykky
<gildean> ei vaikuta jos siinä on ero siinä johtuvuudessa heti siinä kohtaa missä se siili osuu siihen prossuun
<gildean> taisitkin tarkoittaa samaa
<Echramath> Laiskotti vähän kun nappasi suoraan levinneestä emosta paremman prossun tähän niin siinä nyt meni ne tahnat mitä kummassakin asiassa sattui olemaan
<gildean> no sit en ihmettele
<gildean> vanhaa tahnaa, ja varmaan vielä sitä vaaleenpunasta purkkaa
<Echramath> Oli ne ihan täysjärkisten ihmisten huolella ja rakkaudella asentamia sentään
<Echramath> Tehtaan jäljiltä jos poistaa kiven sitä tahnaa on kuin dominokeksissä
<gildean> no ei se oo täyspäisyydestä kiinni jos on käyttäny vaan niitä boxattuja tuulettimia, niissä on aina sitä purkkaa
<gildean> vaikka esim. intelillä ne boxatut jäähyttimet oli ilmeisesti vähäsen alimitotettuja, jossain vaiheessa ne oli aika hyviä
<Echramath> Emmä semmoisia, paremmatkaan maksa niin paljoa ja tässä koneessa esim. ei ole prossutuuletinta lainkaan
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-28
<Echramath> Mitähän nyt taas, yhtäkkiä alkoi jäätävä levynkäyttö taas kone jumahti
<Echramath> Kai se jotain teki mutta kun virtuaalikonsoliinkaan ei päässyt sisään niin löin resettiä
<Echramath> Pyynö ei nyt arvostaa
<Echramath> Kai sen selain täytyy olla vai voiko muka joku daemoni villiintyä noin?
<Echramath> No, mä tein skriptin jota ajan minuutin välein ja se tappaa kaikki Vivaldi-ikkunat jos load nousee yli 12:n
<Echramath> Niinhän ei pitäisi kai missään normaalioloissa käydä
<Echramath> Joo sehän hurjistui, kone mni ihan vastaamattomaan tilaan mutta em. skripti pelasti
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-29
<Talikkaf> markosu: vieläkö työskentelet Likiomassa ja onko teillä jotain pienempää keskusteluryhmää?
<Sm1thY> Terve taas, tulin kysymään taas neuvoa, eli vedin huvikseni taas ClamTKn läpi, ja löytyi tämmöinen "/home/nimi/.cache/mozilla/firefox/firefox/default cache" ja Status on "PUA.Win.Trojan.Xored-1" Onko syytä huolestua tuosta?
<ninnnu> "Win"
<ninnnu> jos kysyt internetiltä niin xored-1 näyttää yleiseltä false positivelta
<ninnnu> joita PUA:t edelleen tuppaa olemaan
<Sm1thY> Hmm
<Sm1thY> Googlettelen tässä kovasti, joku sanoo että on vaarallinen ja joku taas että ei
<Sm1thY> Pitäisikö kokeilla esim tätä? http://www.ubuntufree.com/how-to-install-avast-on-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-22
<otto_> Hei! Onko täällä FOSDEMiin lähtijöitä? https://coss.fi/tapahtumat/2018-fosdem-illallinen/
<elias_a> Mieli tekisi mutten taida pystyä nyt.
<elias_a> Mulla on ulkoisessa telakassa levy, jolla on vanha Ubuntu-asennus. Sanokaas mistä kurkkaan nopeasti milloin se on käynnistetty viimeksi? Monissa lokitiedostoissa on mainittu vain päivät mutta ei vuotta.
<kirvesAxe> Eiks siellä missään lokitiedostossa oo unix-timestamppia? :)
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-23
<pesasa> elias_a: Jos vilkaiset sopivaa logitiedostoa `ls -l`:llä, niin aikaleima vois antaa viitettä. Tätä kirvesAxe varmaan tarkoitti?
<elias_a> pesasa: Joo - kirvesAxe - kiitos. Tajusin tämän ratkaisun kun hetken aikaa ihmettelin.
<puhuri> noin näkee ilman mounttaamatta https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2013/09/03/how-to-check-last-mount-time-of-the-ext2-ext3-ext4-filesystem/
<elias_a> Tuokin on hyvä vinkki - kiitos!
<rikama> https://i.imgur.com/4bFijqc.jpg
<rikama> mitä tämä tämmöinenm meinaa, bootissa tuli
<rikama> ja tuosta ei päässyt eteenpäin kuin resetillä
<puhuri> nvidian binaariajureita ei taida olla kuin 16.04 ja 17.04:lle, ei 17.10?
<ansa> Näyttäis nuo löytyvän ihan normaalisti
<puhuri> en ainakaan nvidian sivulta
<ninnnu> älä sieltä niitä ota
<ansa> Repoista, ei niitä nyt nvidian sivuilta kannata etsiä.
<ninnnu> tulee vain paha olo
<ninnnu> jos ei nyt niin sit viikon päästä ku pamahtaa uus kernel
<puhuri> no joo, kun keksi oikeat hakusanat niin löytyi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-25
<Hejkki> :o
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-27
<elias_a> On nää Ubuntun äänikilkkeet kyllä aika aneemisessa kunnossa nykyään.
<elias_a> Koitan digitoida line-in -liitäntää käyttäen vanhoja tallenteita ja kun defaulttina on ALSA niin pukkaa buffer underrunia.
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti tietotekniikalla ei kuulu nykyään tehdä nykyään muuta kuin sellailla fecesbookia tjsp.
<elias_a> No, suoraan hw-laitteita käyttämällä toimii kuitenkin.
<Talikka> En ole pitkään digitoinut kasetteja. Windowsilla 5-15 vuotta sitten kaikenlaista askartelin. Pitäisi kokeilla Linuxillakin.
<Talikka> Onko nykyään enää mahdollista valita stereo mixiä tallennuslaitteeksi? Silloin voisi soittaa omalta koneelta ääniä esim. skype-keskustelussa vastapuolelle.
<Tekno_> ei o
<Tekno_> se poistu jossai windows vistan tai seiskan kohdal
<Tekno_> linuxist en tiiä
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-28
<Tekno_> loppuu toi
